# [Techspot] AMD Catalyst Omega Drivers



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> The Catalyst Omega driver boasts some serious performance improvements in many hardware configurations due to a more efficient design. AMD states that you can expect up to 19% more performance than the previous driver (Catalyst 14.11.2) when running games on high-end graphics cards, and up to 29% more performance on APU-based systems.


Link is broken ATM
SOURCE

UPDATE:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/amd-overhauls-catalyst-introduces-super-sampling/
> 
> AMD keeps taking down the download links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case the article is removed:


----------



## geoxile

Uh, anything for the HD7000 series?

In any case. TressFX *3.0* and Mantle video capture? Sounds nice


----------



## Ahnt

Curious as well. I would love to give it a shot on my 7850. Also, wasn't the Omega driver a third party driver?


----------



## mboner1

Downloading now


----------



## Kosai

Kinda of sad not to see any word mention for Far Cry 4 improvements. - Considering the horrendous mess it's been for AMD.


----------



## 8800GT

How do I download this?


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> For those Eyefinity fans out there, Catalyst Omega now supports 24 monitor arrays on systems with four GPUs.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Downloading now


Got a link?


----------



## Aesthetics

Where can I download it? Can't find it on AMD's website


----------



## incog

Yes, link please I also want these drivers.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Downloading now


How? There is nothing in their driver section on AMD or Techspot's website about these drivers. It said they will be available shortly.


----------



## Vowels

The article is misleading. It's not 19% more performance compared to the 14.11.2. It's 19% more performance compared to launch drivers 13.12 according to the AMD slide/picture that's displayed.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> How? There is nothing in their driver section on AMD or Techspot's website about these drivers. It said they will be available shortly.


I'm guessing M.Boner jumped the gun on posting before realizing they weren't available yet.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> The article is misleading. It's not 19% more performance compared to the 14.11.2. It's 19% more performance compared to launch drivers 13.12 according to the AMD slide/picture that's displayed.


Yes, they did make a mistake. They did, however, also test for themselves and had this to say:
Quote:


> *In our own testing, performed by our resident hardware reviewer Steve, we noted significant gains on high-end GPUs in a number of titles including BioShock Infinite and Metro Redux.* However in some games, even those in AMD's Gaming Evolved program, there was no performance improvement at all: Watch Dogs, Battlefield 4, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider and Crysis 3 are regularly seen in our hardware benchmarks, and recorded the same performance as the previous driver.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

OOOH, they added the their own version of DSR!!!!!!!!!!

My lowly 1080p screens cannot wait to try this!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

All i'm hoping for is more PPD in Folding


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> The article is misleading. It's not 19% more performance compared to the 14.11.2. It's 19% more performance compared to launch drivers 13.12 according to the AMD slide/picture that's displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did make a mistake. They did, however, also test for themselves and had this to say:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *In our own testing, performed by our resident hardware reviewer Steve, we noted significant gains on high-end GPUs in a number of titles including BioShock Infinite and Metro Redux.* However in some games, even those in AMD's Gaming Evolved program, there was no performance improvement at all: Watch Dogs, Battlefield 4, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider and Crysis 3 are regularly seen in our hardware benchmarks, and recorded the same performance as the previous driver.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'd like to see exactly what these "significant gains" are, number-wise. Still, more performance for free is great. I just think Techspot should correct their article so people aren't disappointed to find they gained maybe only 5% instead of 19%


----------



## Clovertail100

Making it hard for me to give up the 7970 Crossfire.

I've never gone so long without upgrading. Must. Find. Reason.


----------



## mAs81

Will be keeping an eye on this..For the moment these drivers are not available for download anywhere..


----------



## Dudewitbow

for the two video features, isn't that sorta similar to SVP and MadVR?, one working with interpolation and the other being a video upscaler


----------



## djriful

*VSR vs DSR! Game is on fire!*


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Does this mean that you are no longer forced to connect all monitors to the first card and thus take advantage of the displayport outputs on cross/tri/quad?


----------



## Derp

Still no drivers.... I think Techspot posted this article a bit early.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> I'm guessing M.Boner jumped the gun on posting before realizing they weren't available yet.


Yup. Was on the phone when I read the article, went to pc to download and not available yet.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Now I wonder how this will affect my 7970 Crossfire....


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Will see if Shadow of Mordor runs any better. But it already runs great.


----------



## Cybertox

I never believe this promises in major performance improvements. Still worth a try though I suppose.


----------



## Akumajou

When are AMD going to dump their clunky, .NET-dependent Catalyst Control Center and awful, drawn-out driver installation process, and adopt something in favor of Nvidia's simplified and uniform approach?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> When are AMD going to dump their clunky, .NET-dependent Catalyst Control Center and awful, drawn-out driver installation process, and adopt something in favor of Nvidia's simplified and uniform approach?


Don't know but since you seem to know everything why not apply for a job with them and fix it


----------



## anujsetia

Freesync is also supported in this catalyst release..


----------



## Cybertox

As an AMD user I completely agree that the drivers installation process is indeed sloppy and could be improved significantly as well as made more simple. The Catalyst Control Centre is also very ugly aesthetically speaking.


----------



## Akumajou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> As an AMD user I completely agree that the drivers installation process is indeed sloppy and could be improved significantly as well as made more simple. The Catalyst Control Centre is also very ugly aesthetically speaking.


Indeed. These aren't technical hurdles to overcome, they're simply a design choice, but AMD are too lazy to do anything about it. Don't know how AMD can't be embarrassed by this in light of Nvidia's professional appearance.


----------



## Tivan

Hope this gets some of that cpu overhead in dx9 down c:


----------



## Nevk

do want







!!

come on


----------



## Mirotvorez113

I do not care how ccc and install gui look and function, as long as drivers are good. AMD drivers install so much faster than nvidia, at least in my case.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> Everything AMD does is sloppy, it's not hard to see...


Maybe in the way ccc looks, but not the features it has. Nvidia still can't do full rgb (0-255) over hdmi without registry hacks can they?


----------



## KyadCK

To be honest, NCP looks like complete trash to me. At least CCC has something that could even remotely be considered a theme.



Seriously look at it. It's just so bad. Zero effort whatsoever, you can feel the "we put no effort into this, look at the default Windows icons and menubar".

But that's a subjective preference. Considering no one should be spending more than a few hours a month in there (or CCC) at most, I think I can safely say it really doesn't matter what it looks like as long as you can find the few settings you might need to modify.

About time we get a DSR competitor, was wondering when they'd get around to it. Mantle video recording could not come soon enough. Also display outs from multiple GPUs, interesting...


----------



## Artikbot

Oh wow the memories...

Omega Catalyst!


----------



## Azuredragon1

I guess techspot jumped the gun on this but nice to see a new driver coming out.


----------



## PunkX 1

Yay! Downsampling!









Any news on the download links?


----------



## Ultracarpet

yay new drivers


----------



## caenlen

exciting times to be alive ~


----------



## mAs81

Well,this sucks...


----------



## jellybe4r

Yeah, great. Everyone writes about new drivers which they can't be downloaded. GJ xD


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,this sucks...












Clickbaiting at its best.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> When are AMD going to dump their clunky, .NET-dependent Catalyst Control Center and awful, drawn-out driver installation process, and adopt something in favor of Nvidia's simplified and uniform approach?


The nVidia control panel is no better, actually I think it is worse than CCC.
While .net is a little annoying when first installing CCC, drawing out the install process a bit more, it is a once off installation and you will most likely need to have it installed for something else at a later stage, so really is not an issue.
Regardless, it is not like you have to do much in the control panels, once you've set up what you want, you don't generally touch it again till a driver update


----------



## Pip Boy

Wonder if they improved their Linux driver ? Some game companies are actually starting to drop support for it now.


----------



## Pantsu

Neither control panel is what I would call modern by any standard, but Nvidia's is the less painful one. I suppose the simplicity of it makes it a bit more stable. It looks like it came from win98 times. CCC on the other hand is a blight on AMD cards. Technically it does have more features, but boy does it not like to work half the time. Not that the NCP doesn't manage that occasionally too, but at least the driver changes work more often than not.

I wonder if these Omega drivers are the last official drivers for the 290 series, and the next ones are for new gen. Hopefully we'll get to see some comparisons between AMD and Nvidia driver development between say 290X and 780 Ti from launch to this date. There's a lot of claims Nvidia has improved a lot especially with the DX11 CPU overhead, but I'd like to see it substantiated.


----------



## TrantaLocked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To be honest, NCP looks like complete trash to me. At least CCC has something that could even remotely be considered a theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously look at it. It's just so bad. Zero effort whatsoever, you can feel the "we put no effort into this, look at the default Windows icons and menubar".
> 
> But that's a subjective preference. Considering no one should be spending more than a few hours a month in there (or CCC) at most, I think I can safely say it really doesn't matter what it looks like as long as you can find the few settings you might need to modify.
> 
> About time we get a DSR competitor, was wondering when they'd get around to it. Mantle video recording could not come soon enough. Also display outs from multiple GPUs, interesting...


At least Nvidia actually has useful options like pre-rendered frames (AMD triple buffering only works for OpenGL for some stupid ass reason).

Also, CCC is the slowest piece of crap on earth. It is literally the slowest application to open and operate on my computer and always has been for years. Whatever code they use for it is DISGUSTINGLY inefficient.


----------



## mAs81

LOL,the link no longer exists,they got it off the site


----------



## PunkX 1

The article has been taken down


----------



## dogroll

You'll probably have to install the Gaming Evolved malware to use VSR though


----------



## PunkX 1

Looks like most sites are starting to take down similar articles.

Guess AMD did not want news to leak out this soon?


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Looks like most sites are starting to take down similar articles.
> 
> Guess AMD did not want news to leak out this soon?


AMD rep on OcUK said he can't comment on it, thought that was strange. Now I see why.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrantaLocked*
> 
> At least Nvidia actually has useful options like pre-rendered frames (AMD triple buffering only works for OpenGL for some stupid ass reason).
> 
> Also, CCC is the slowest piece of crap on earth. It is literally the slowest application to open and operate on my computer and always has been for years. Whatever code they use for it is DISGUSTINGLY inefficient.


Triple buffering only works on OpenGL apps on Nvidia as well.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Quote:


> For those Eyefinity fans out there, Catalyst Omega now supports 24 monitor arrays on systems with four GPUs.


Does that mean that the upcoming AMD drivers will be supporting cross GFX card Eyefinity setups lifting the 6-screens-which-all-must-be-plugged-into-single-card restriction? If true then next best thing would be split-screen rendering with arbitrary cards regardless if they are based on same core or not, say 7870 + 7950 rendering on the same surface.

Also the source has been taken down - anyone have saved snapshot of it?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> For those Eyefinity fans out there, Catalyst Omega now supports 24 monitor arrays on systems with four GPUs.


Finally!

I was not buying a new AMD system because I was saying to myself ... you know, I'd go buy some new AMD cards today, but I just can't hook up 24 Asus ROG Swift monitors to them at once.

Now I can order 2 R9 295X2's and $19,200 worth of monitors and FINALLY get that 24 screen display I've been dreaming of.


----------



## PunkX 1

These guys still have it up:

http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/25510/article/amd-ups-their-game-with-major-driver-update-catalyst-omega/


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> I was not buying a new AMD system because I was saying to myself ... you know, I'd go buy some new AMD cards today, but I just can't hook up 24 Asus ROG Swift monitors to them at once.
> 
> Now I can order 2 R9 295X2's and $19,200 worth of monitors and FINALLY get that 24 screen display I've been dreaming of.


295 as a dual cpu card has still only 6 connection slots. Although perhaps you could arrange something with the 1 DP to 4 DP hubs to expose individual streams provided by the GPU cores.


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Also the source has been taken down - anyone have saved snapshot of it?


http://imgur.com/XzPWNU3


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> These guys still have it up:
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/25510/article/amd-ups-their-game-with-major-driver-update-catalyst-omega/


Kewl, thanks.

I'll have to download it tonight and fire it up on my A10-7700K system and see if it really does 29% better on that APU.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> These guys still have it up:
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/25510/article/amd-ups-their-game-with-major-driver-update-catalyst-omega/


Thanx. Before it vanishes
Quote:


> AMD has upped their game with a new GPU driver that takes Nvidia head on. Introducing Catalyst Omega.
> 
> AMD claims Catalyst Omega can raise performance up by 19 % on high end cards, and 29 % on APU cards. Our source verifies that this works on titles such as Bioshock Infinite, but more titles, even some in AMD's Gaming Evolved program, will see no gains.
> 
> On top of the performance boost, Catalyst Omega brings in additional features, the most noteworthy being VSR, or Virtual Super Resolution. Like Nvidia's DSR, it renders games at 4K quality, before downsampling them to the actual monitor resolution. This process makes anti-aliasing obsolete, so really, AMD adding this has been a long time coming.
> 
> Dual Graphics and Crossfire receive improved frame pacing from Catalyst Omega, reducing stutter and instances of frame time variations.
> 
> Catalyst Omega also brings new video features. Fluid Motion boosts interpolation to reduce judder. Contour Removal eliminates compression artifacts without affecting detail. There is also 1080p Detail Enhancement, which takes lower resolution content and improves their sharpness and detail, for large displays such as 4K monitors.
> 
> Catalyst Omega adds support for FreeSync, Alienware Graphics Amplifier, 5K, and other features from other partners. If you use Eyefinity, Catalyst Omega will let you use 24 monitor arrays on 4 GPU systems.
> 
> And then there's support for AMD's own advanced tech, such as TressFX Hair 3.0, OpenCL 2.0, Mantle game capture, and Gaming Evolved client specific features such as FPS measure and streaming.
> 
> Finally, Catalyst Omega comes with the requisite bug fixes, and they claim they have addressed the top 10 most reported problems with it.
> 
> You can download Catalyst Omega for your AMD rig here.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 295 as a dual cpu card has still only 6 connection slots. Although perhaps you could arrange something with the 1 DP to 4 DP hubs to expose individual streams provided by the GPU cores.


Um, I had hoped my sarcasm was implied.

Guess not.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Um, I had hoped my sarcasm was implied.
> 
> Guess not.


It was actually implied. I just took the opportunity to take a poke at it









And thanx guys for the link to the snapshot. Interesting read indeed. Freesynk, 5K support and all the other features. A lot of cranks in the upcoming drivers to play around with for sure


----------



## Ized

Anyone got a cache of the now missing link content?

Cheers


----------



## PunkX 1

The only question is, when will it be up for download?

AMD seems to be pulling all related articles down


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Anyone got a cache of the now missing link content?
> 
> Cheers


It was linked by Orangey few posts back - http://imgur.com/XzPWNU3


----------



## Carniflex

I am most certainly interested in giving this new driver a try once it comes out. There seems to be a lot of interesting stuff in there. The performance gains in some games are just a cherry on top in my opinion.


----------



## StrongForce

What exactly are those Omega drivers ? is it just their new drivers they decided to call it Omega ??


----------



## PunkX 1

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/amd-unveils-new-graphics-card-driver-catalyst-omega/0142449
Quote:


> Omega is, according to one slide, apparently limited to R9 290 and R9 285 GPUs, leaving 270 and 7000 series out in the cold.


If this is true, AMD has it coming


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/amd-unveils-new-graphics-card-driver-catalyst-omega/0142449
> If this is true, AMD has it coming


why lots of companies drop support for older hardware.


----------



## Olivon

I remember the omega drivers back in the dayz, I could transform my beloved 9500 Pro to 9700 Pro, good'ol time ...


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> why lots of companies drop support for older hardware.


When Nvidia released DSR, cards all the way down to Fermi were supported. That's 3 generations worth of support (Fermi, Kepler, Maxwell).

It would be bogus if only the 290/285 were supported, considering 90% AMD's current GPUs are rebrands of the 7000 series.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/amd-unveils-new-graphics-card-driver-catalyst-omega/0142449
> If this is true, AMD has it coming


I dont really mind that, I have an R9 290X. Its time to stop the lower entry GPUs from holding back the high end ones. I am pretty sure such performance gains would not be possible on lower end cards like the 280 and 270. Shame the 7970 and 7950 are not getting support though but that is a matter of business.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> why lots of companies drop support for older hardware.


3 or 4 generations, yes.
1 generation, no.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was waiting for big driver for AMD. Maybe the performance they got was due to DX11 optimization? Also cant wait for VSR.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *I dont really mind that, I have an R9 290X.* Its time to stop the lower entry GPUs holding back the high end ones. I am pretty sure such performance gains would not be possible on lower end cards like the 280 and 270. Shame the 7970 and 7950 are not getting support though but that is a matter of business.


With all due respect, you having a 290X does not make it alright . Not everybody has a 290(X).

Also, since when did the 280 become a "low end" GPU? The 280, 280X, 7950, 7970 are mid-range GPUs, with enough power and VRAM to push high settings at 1080p.


----------



## Blameless

Anyone actually download the drivers before they were pulled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/amd-unveils-new-graphics-card-driver-catalyst-omega/0142449
> If this is true, AMD has it coming


There is no reason for it not to work on any GCN 1.1+ part, and chances are all GCN cards, if not even older models, are actually compatible.

I would not doubt if they have not tested/validated the driver on older/lower-end hardware yet, but I'm betting a simple .inf mod will allow it to be installed anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> why lots of companies drop support for older hardware.


The 7000 series is one generation old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrantaLocked*
> 
> At least Nvidia actually has useful options like pre-rendered frames (AMD triple buffering only works for OpenGL for some stupid ass reason).


Pre-rendered frames is not the same as triple buffering, and both NVIDIA and AMD can only force true triple buffering in OGL because D3D doesn't have a universal provision for triple buffering.

Regardless, NVIDIA definitely allows pre-rendered frames to be adjusted more easily, but you can still change the option in the registry with an AMD card.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> With all due respect, you having a 290X does not make it alright . Not everybody has a 290(X).
> 
> Also, since when did the 280 become a "low end" GPU? The 280, 280X, 7950, 7970 are mid-range GPUs, with enough power and VRAM to push high settings at 1080p.


1080P is history.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P is history.


To you, maybe


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There is no reason for it not to work on any GCN 1.1+ part, and chances are all GCN cards, if not even older models, are actually compatible.
> 
> I would not doubt if they have not tested/validated the driver on older/lower-end hardware yet, but I'm betting a simple .inf mod will allow it to be installed anyway.
> The 7000 series is one generation old.
> Pre-rendered frames is not the same as triple buffering, and both NVIDIA and AMD can only force true triple buffering in OGL because D3D doesn't have a universal provision for triple buffering.
> 
> Regardless, NVIDIA definitely allows pre-rendered frames to be adjusted more easily, but you can still change the option in the registry with an AMD card.


3 years old which is a lot. Soon to be 2 generations old.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> To you, maybe


dude stop getting so hurt. im sorry your mad your cards may not be supported by the new drivers. maybe its time to upgrade to a newer card.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3 years old which is a lot. Soon to be 2 generations old.


Fermi is 3 generations old. Still received DSR.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P is history.


i don't know about that.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Fermi is 3 generations old. Still received DSR.


and thats a different company so why do you keep bringing up nvidia? AMD can do what they want if they choose to drop support they can.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3 year old which is a lot. Soon to be 2 generations old.


When is the last time you saw a 3 year, or two generation, old GPU part relegated to legacy status?

NVIDIA and AMD generally keep drivers unified for as many cards as possible for as long as possible. I've used AMD drivers since before they were called Catalyst, and NVIDIA drivers since the first Detonator release, and I cannot recall a time when the latest driver did not support at least four or five generations of cards.

The latest 14.x Catalyst drivers still support The Radeon 5000 series, which VLIW5. NVIDIA's support goes back similarly far. To depreciate three architectural generations (VLIW5, VLIW4, and the original GCN) all at once, especially when the latest is so recent, would be foolish.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P is history.


No. Just no.

600p is history
1080p is NOW
4K is the future

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> and thats a different company so why do you keep bringing up nvidia? AMD can do what they want if they choose to drop support they can.


You are 100% right.

AMD can do what they want.

And they can keep losing market share to nVidia too.

Just like they did last quarter.









And people wonder why I rolled my eyes and all but laughed when someone in another thread JUST told me that they would take AMD because they had better drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3 years old which is a lot. Soon to be 2 generations old.


On what planet is the R9 280X 3 years old? It was released on March 4, 2014. It is only 9 MONTHS old.









Not to mention the Radeon 7990 ... which was released April 24, 2013 ... 20 months old.


----------



## Boomstick727

Anybody on here downloaded these already?


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> With all due respect, you having a 290X does not make it alright . Not everybody has a 290(X).
> 
> *Also, since when did the 280 become a "low end" GPU?* The 280, 280X, 7950, 7970 are mid-range GPUs, with enough power and VRAM to push high settings at 1080p.


...since 1080p itself became "low end".

It's a good thing, if you're content with 1080p. Your next $300 GPU could last 6-7 years.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> ...since 1080p itself became "low end".
> 
> It's a good thing, if you're content with 1080p. *Your next $300 GPU could last 6-7 years.*


it's all a matter of personal preference.

I'm well aware that 1440p is much more mainstream, with 4K being "the next big thing"

Also, I'd appreciate it if you could be a tad more respectful with your responses, and tone down the sarcasm.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> dude stop getting so hurt. im sorry your mad your cards may not be supported by the new drivers. maybe its time to upgrade to a newer card.


Drivers are obviously beta or pre-beta state at this point, or they would not have been pulled. I'm willing to bet they will support all GCN cards, at the very least (and probably the 6000 series as well), in their final incarnation, even if all features won't be fully enabled on older architectures.

I have an R9 290X, amongst other cards, by the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> And people wonder why I rolled my eyes and all but laughed when someone in another thread JUST told me that they would take AMD because they had better drivers.


As I was saying about unfinished driver releases...don't let the level of support included in a leaked build color your opinions. There have been AMD drivers that eventually supported the full spectrum of remotely modern cards started out only supporting a handful of APUs, or a single line of FirePro cards upon initial release/leak.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> i don't know about that.


Are you a console player? If yes then 1080P is going to be the present and the future for you.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> With all due respect, you having a 290X does not make it alright . Not everybody has a 290(X).
> 
> Also, since when did the 280 become a "low end" GPU? The 280, 280X, 7950, 7970 are mid-range GPUs, with enough power and VRAM to push high settings at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P is history.
Click to expand...

and why do you think AMD and Nvidia released VSR and DSR


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> and why do you think AMD and Nvidia released VSR and DSR


To make 1080p look better.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akumajou*
> 
> Everything AMD does is sloppy, it's not hard to see...


So sloppy that they deliver a competing product versus Nvidia's offering every generation









They should add custom resolution to CCC and it will be golden.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> To make 1080p look better.


To sum up.


----------



## Orangey

Fermi -> Kepler -> Maxpleb

Hawaii -> Tonga (VI 2.0) -> Pirate

3 gens of support from both teams. What is teh prob??
















BTW these are obviously meant to launch with or adjacent to Pirate. So I include that.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> As I was saying about unfinished driver releases...don't let the level of support included in a leaked build color your opinions


How about I quote AMD directly ...

http://i.imgur.com/XzPWNU3.jpg

"AMD also focused on improving the driver experience by fixing a *MASSIVE AMOUNT OF BUGS*" (Last page, in AMD's own words.)

Massive amount of bugs? Shouldn't a good set of drivers NOT have a massive amount of them to fix? ESPECIALLY the RELEASED versions that this beta release supposedly fixed? And lets face it, the ones they list in the text after that direct quote ... are pretty MAJOR ones.

I'm just saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> and why do you think AMD and Nvidia released VSR and DSR


Bingo!

4K will remain largely a novelty in 2015. Maybe by 2016 or 2017 when the 1080p TVs and monitors start failing after 3-5 years, people will replace them with 4K, but most people aren't going to run out and drop another $1000+ for a 4K 60Hz+ monitor.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Massive amount of bugs? Shouldn't a good set of drivers NOT have a massive amount of them to fix? And lets face it, the ones they list in the text after that direct quote ... are pretty MAJOR ones.
> 
> I'm just saying.


Virtually all drivers have massive amounts of bugs. Just look at the NVIDIA driver release notes, specifically the known issues, and the list of issues they never intend to fix.

I have plenty of drivers that work plenty well enough for my purposes, but I don't think I have drivers for anything that has few enough total bugs for me to be able to argue about which driver may have more or less. A forest doesn't have to be very large for you to not see the edge when you are standing in the middle of it.


----------



## kingduqc

I hope VSR work like DSR and i can clse multie resolution and use it on just about any games just by ticking yes somewhere.

That is one feature i love...


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 4K will remain largely a novelty in 2015. Maybe by 2016 or 2017 when the 1080p TVs and monitors start failing after 3-5 years, people will replace them with 4K, but most people aren't going to run out and drop another $1000+ for a 4K 60Hz+ monitor.


They just brought out a 500GBP IPS 4K panel. It looks like prices are falling quickly.

For people not from UK, 500 is the price point the TN panels were at until just now.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> it's all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> I'm well aware that 1440p is much more mainstream, with 4K being "the next big thing"
> 
> Also, I'd appreciate it if you could be a tad more respectful with your responses, and tone down the sarcasm.


What sarcasm?

What was disrespectful?

It's the truth. The eventual $300 GPUs made for 4k are going to last a long time for users of 1080p monitors.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Massive amount of bugs? Shouldn't a good set of drivers NOT have a massive amount of them to fix? And lets face it, the ones they list in the text after that direct quote ... are pretty MAJOR ones.


All drivers from both camps have a massive amount of bugs still in them that are going to cause problems in a near future.
You get mad at them for fixing known bugs such as the black screen. Bugs of which we know they were an issue for many. Admitting there are problems is the first step in fixing them so them stating they had a lot of bugs to deal with is actually a good thing. (if they really fixed them)


----------



## PunkX 1

It will probably take another 2 GPU generations before 4K is viable option on a single card.


----------



## rdr09

how about hearing from the gamers?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50#post_23193764

lol


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> What sarcasm?
> 
> What was disrespectful?
> 
> It's the truth. The eventual $300 GPUs made for 4k are going to last a long time for users of 1080p monitors.


I misinterpreted your point. Apologies.


----------



## Cybertox

2560 will be now easily doable with the new upcoming GPU series and it is pretty much the new standard. 4K and 8K is the future. 4K is getting implemented into the market rather rapidly.


----------



## raghu78

slides for those who want to know the details


----------



## Noufel

now that both teams have pretty much the same options, we expect more optimized games from the developpers


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> You are 100% right.
> 
> AMD can do what they want.
> 
> And they can keep losing market share to nVidia too.
> 
> Just like they did last quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I rolled my eyes and all but laughed when someone in another thread JUST told me that they would take AMD because they had better drivers.


You say the same thing in every AMD thread.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> 3 or 4 generations, yes.
> 1 generation, no.


As I commented earlier it is many CURRENT GENERATION cards like the r9 280x, the 270, etc even. Absolutely absurd, and they're still sold as current lineup.

Nvidia added heaps of features to several lines back all the way to the first Fermi cards. Amd is taking the PR stunt route and doing it for a handful of their current gen and phoning it in, as usual







.

Also remains to be seen how well their DSR copy works performance and quality wise, + compatibility (will it work on everything like Nvidia's?).


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 2560 will be now easily doable with the new upcoming GPU series and it is pretty much the new standard. 4K and 8K is the future. 4K is getting implemented into the market rather rapidly.


The new standard? Ok...









2560 is niche and it will remain that way. 1080p is the standard, 4k will be shortly.


----------



## PunkX 1

IIRC, the original DSR-supported drivers were limited to only the 970 and 980.

The next set branched out to older cards.

Alternatively, this could be a stunt by AMD to push 285 sales.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amd is taking the PR stunt route and doing it for a handful of their current gen and phoning it in, as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also remains to be seen how well their DSR copy works performance and quality wise, + compatibility (will it work on everything like Nvidia's?).


Here we go again. AMD set to release new drivers for AMD users and somehow that's a invitation for Nvidia fanboys to start claiming another PR stunt by AMD lol. Refer to my sig, says everything you want to say in 1 line.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Hilbert confirmed as much as he could under the NDA that this info is right. Official release on Monday.


So the news hit a bit early.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Virtually all drivers have massive amounts of bugs. Just look at the NVIDIA driver release notes, specifically the known issues, and the list of issues they never intend to fix.


That very well may be true, but someone SERIOUSLY needs to talk to the marketing department over at AMD and tell them how to NOT do their job.

You don't like "Hey, we finally fixed a MASSIVE AMOUNT OF BUGS." as a FEATURE.

You just don't.


----------



## Cybertox

AMD should start innovating instead of catching up. Physx is a total failure and Shadowplay is a nice to have thing but definitely not neccessary considering the fact that there is a lot of recording software on par or even better.


----------



## PunkX 1

http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/amd-overhauls-catalyst-introduces-super-sampling/

AMD keeps taking down the download links









In case the article is removed:


----------



## Xylene

So... all these articles say "go get the drivers here" blah blah crap but they all just point to AMD's site which doesn't have them. Am I missing something here?


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Hilbert confirmed as much as he could under the NDA that this info is right. Official release on Monday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> So... all these articles say "go get the drivers here" blah blah crap but they all just point to AMD's site which doesn't have them. Am I missing something here?


Like i said on the last page the news hit a bit early.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To be honest, NCP looks like complete trash to me. At least CCC has something that could even remotely be considered a theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously look at it. It's just so bad. Zero effort whatsoever, you can feel the "we put no effort into this, look at the default Windows icons and menubar".
> 
> But that's a subjective preference. Considering no one should be spending more than a few hours a month in there (or CCC) at most, I think I can safely say it really doesn't matter what it looks like as long as you can find the few settings you might need to modify.
> 
> About time we get a DSR competitor, was wondering when they'd get around to it. Mantle video recording could not come soon enough. Also display outs from multiple GPUs, interesting...


How the heck do you get a performance menu to show up in NCP?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> And yet here I am more then satisfied with my 290x. Please for the love of this forum stop coming into every single AMD thread with your weekly updated ' 10 reasons Why AMD sucks at everything and Nvidia is better, well, at everything!" statements.
> 
> Seriously, every single thread is the same argument over and over and over. Can we as the owners of the cards actually just have a civil discussion on these future drivers without people who clearly are biased coming into the thread and taking it off topic every single time?


I agree. Most people fail to rationalize on the general picture and have a civil discussion.

"I have an HD 5750. My card does does not have performance gains with the new drivers. Screw AMD."

"I have a 295x2/290. Good for AMD not supporting older, crappy hardware. herp derp."

We can only hope AMD delivers decent drivers, for once.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> That very well may be true, but someone SERIOUSLY needs to talk to the marketing department over at AMD and tell them how to NOT do their job.
> 
> You don't like "Hey, we finally fixed a MASSIVE AMOUNT OF BUGS." as a FEATURE.
> 
> You just don't.


Yeah, they didn't sanitize these slides very well. Possibly internal material, or a rough draft.

It's one thing to play up fixes, but they are probably going to want to play down prior problems, just like everyone else. Wouldn't want there to be a "euphemism gap"!


----------



## inedenimadam

teechspot article got pulled?


----------



## CriticalHit

looking forward to this update - lots of interesting features plus performance gains to test out... happy days !

( there is always an ignore/block function for those who persist in off-topic rants )


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> DSR copycat for example and we have zero clue how well integrated it is. We know nvidia DSR is easy, works on everything, and is compatible with several full card series back, all at good quality and performance. Save the celebration until we have a real amd solution and know it works!


DSR is just forced supersampling and far from original itself. Since both AMD and NVIDIA have had working GPU based scaling for well over a decade, it's almost impossible to conceive of a means by which AMD (or anyone else) could screw up a DSR-like feature. They just render the app at a given resolution, and use the scaling that's been there forever to get it to the display resolution.

I'm not ruling out anything, but features as simple and derivative as this have very little likelihood of failing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> While I hope they support VSR on my 7950, it probably doesn't have enough grunt to pull it off anyhow.


If they let you select the amount of scaling, it will be useful even on less powerful cards.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> AMD should start innovating instead of catching up. Physx is a total failure and Shadowplay is a nice to have thing but definitely not neccessary considering the fact that there is a lot of recording software on par or even better.


I agree with you re: Physx. I could do without it 99% of the time. I've come to really find Shadowplay useful though. Unfortunately Raptr doesn't allow for 2560x1440 and they didn't respond to my email to them asking about support for that resolution or even clarify what resolutions it does support. When researching capture I came across this in-depth review which seems to suggest there isn't anything comparable to Shadowplay for performance impact/disk space usage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwBmHlsaBN4

I'm watching these kind of threads personally because I'm ready to upgrade to a faster single gpu card (neither the 290x nor the 980 meet my requirements), am considering both manufacturers, and want to see the quirks consumers of both camps have to deal with (though I'm more familiar recently with Nvidia). Shadowplay is a very nice to have, but for the right performance/price I might be able to live without it. Seeing a company drop some driver/feature support for relatively recent cards is concerning to me. If I buy a 380x/390x for example in 12-18 months time will I be out of luck?

edit: In the end I don't care about all the rah-rah fanboy stuff of both camps, but am trying to pay and attention and filter through the BS so in a couple months (hopefully) I can make the best informed decision on my next purchase.


----------



## Orangey

AMD were working on VSR since earlier this year at least. It was requested by fans and Roy brought it to the team. Nvidia got wind of it and rushed something out, in the process breaking their drivers and making it unavailable for SLI + gsync setups.

So NV copied AMD.


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I agree with you re: Physx. I could do without it 99% of the time.


PhysX is great if you like excess sparks and low-fi particle spam bodged into situations where it adds nothing and only makes the game look stupid. But oh well NV have money to spare and some studios will always take it.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 2560 will be now easily doable with the new upcoming GPU series and it is pretty much the new standard. 4K and 8K is the future. 4K is getting implemented into the market rather rapidly.


FYI



http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/

1080p is clearly not done. Try the last games, maxed 'em and see if they run great on your brand new videocard.
You will see that it can't handle the mini 60fps.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> But oh well NV have money to spare and some studios will always take it.


AMD has no money and it's not the nVidia fault. It's maybe time for AMD to run business like real men ? No ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/


What are you talking about? 1080p is ancient history man.

It only has 33.40% of the marketshare of resolution. The baller 4K resolution of 3840x2160 is UP a whole 1/100th of a percent to 0.03%










(And yes, I am being sarcastic.)


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/
> 
> 1080p is clearly not done. Try the last games, maxed 'em and see if they run great on your brand new videocard.
> You will see that it can't handle the mini 60fps.


So much for 1080p being "history"









Like I said earlier, failing to rationalize on the bigger picture.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> That very well may be true, but someone SERIOUSLY needs to talk to the marketing department over at AMD and tell them how to NOT do their job.
> 
> You don't like "Hey, we finally fixed a MASSIVE AMOUNT OF BUGS." as a FEATURE.
> 
> You just don't.


Then why do both Nvidia and AMD list them in their driver revisions. Clearly fixing bugs is a good thing why are you going at it like a full ******. You are practically hating on the words they used to say that the fixed bugs while that isn't even important it is the fact that these pesky bugs are finally fixed.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I agree with you re: Physx. I could do without it 99% of the time. I've come to really find Shadowplay useful though. Unfortunately Raptr doesn't allow for 2560x1440 and they didn't respond to my email to them asking about support for that resolution or even clarify what resolutions it does support. When researching capture I came across this in-depth review which seems to suggest there isn't anything comparable to Shadowplay for performance impact/disk space usage.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwBmHlsaBN4


Raptr isn't the only or even the best VCE recording implementation out there.

ShadowPlay is probably the best NVENC implementation I've seen, and has very little performance hit, but it's quality for a given bitrate is still inferior to x264 solutions.

I don't think the reviewer in this video really understands FRAPS, specifically the part about the frame rate lock. FRAPS cannot record without capping frame rate to a multiple of the recording fps; the check box he mentions just lets it be above 1x. Anyway, he's still correct that FRAPS' performance hit is huge, but it's got by far the best on the fly lossless compression I've seen.

My current preferred recording method is OBS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Seeing a company drop some driver/feature support for relatively recent cards is concerning to me.


You haven't seen this yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 2560 will be now easily doable with the new upcoming GPU series and it is pretty much the new standard. 4K and 8K is the future. 4K is getting implemented into the market rather rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/
> 
> 1080p is clearly not done. Try the last games, maxed 'em and see if they run great on your brand new videocard.
> You will see that it can't handle the mini 60fps.
Click to expand...

thats crazy, doing a bit of quick math, more than 95% of all people on steam use 1080p or lower.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> AMD has no money and it's not the nVidia fault. It's maybe time for AMD to run business like real men ? No ?


You can't possibly be serious about running business. Rowing with the belts you are handed and AMD does good for a company so starved of funds by all the bad things that happened some of which were their fault.
If those gains on Carrizo are real we will have it blowing anything Intel has out of the water in efficiency terminology. And I don't think Intel's broadwell will bring anything to the table even the efficiency gains could be a even bigger letdown than their Core M efficiency gains over ULV.

For years they have hyped their 14nm as being the most advanced in the industry yet it will get it's ass handed to it by glorified 28nm nodes. Most advance in the industry but still getting your ass kicked by a company with no funds is a failure in whatever way you look at it. If brand is more important that a good product then I see why one would buy it.

Intel could have given an actual better product but instead they just decided not to innovate again.

As for the topic at hand AMD improves cpu perf under DX11 with these new drivers and fixes various bugs yet they get heat from some people. AMD can't do right in the eyes of some people.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Lol. You know they have non reference designs now that run cooler than a lot of nvidia cards right mr programmer man? My 290 runs cooler than my mates 770. Everthing you say is incorrect trolling rubbish and you claim we are saying half truths. Just leave the thread, you have nothing of worth to add. Just go.


not saying amd runs hotter, because my new 290 hasn't broke 68c yet, but there's multiple reasons your card might run cooler than your buddies.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You can't possibly be serious about running business. Rowing with the belts you are handed and AMD does good for a company so starved of funds by all the bad things that happened some of which were their fault.
> If those gains on Carrizo are real we will have it blowing anything Intel has out of the water in efficiency terminology. And I don't think Intel's broadwell will bring anything to the table even the efficiency gains could be a even bigger letdown than their Core M efficiency gains over ULV.
> 
> For years they have hyped their 14nm as being the most advanced in the industry yet it will get it's ass handed to it by glorified 28nm nodes. Most advance in the industry but still getting your ass kicked by a company with no funds is a failure in whatever way you look at it. If brand is more important that a good product then I see why one would buy it.
> 
> Intel could have given an actual better product but instead they just decided not to innovate again.
> 
> As for the topic at hand AMD improves cpu perf under DX11 with these new drivers and fixes various bugs yet they get heat from some people. AMD can't do right in the eyes of some people.


coz they have the best driver . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50#post_23193764

just don't game.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> DSR is just forced supersampling and far from original itself. Since both AMD and NVIDIA have had working GPU based scaling for well over a decade, it's almost impossible to conceive of a means by which AMD (or anyone else) could screw up a DSR-like feature. They just render the app at a given resolution, and use the scaling that's been there forever to get it to the display resolution.
> 
> I'm not ruling out anything, but features as simple and derivative as this have very little likelihood of failing.
> *If they let you select the amount of scaling, it will be useful even on less powerful cards*.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## PunkX 1

Someone needs to leak this new driver, asap!


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Raptr isn't the only or even the best VCE recording implementation out there.
> 
> ShadowPlay is probably the best NVENC implementation I've seen, and has very little performance hit, but it's quality for a given bitrate is still inferior to x264 solutions.
> 
> I don't think the reviewer in this video really understands FRAPS, specifically the part about the frame rate lock. FRAPS cannot record without capping frame rate to a multiple of the recording fps; the check box he mentions just lets it be above 1x. Anyway, he's still correct that FRAPS' performance hit is huge, but it's got by far the best on the fly lossless compression I've seen.
> 
> My current preferred recording method is OBS.


Thanks I'll take a look at OBS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You haven't seen this yet.


Re-reading the thread and seeing the slides, it would seem the only feature of this driver release not currently being added to older cards is VSR? Is that correct? If so then I agree. I got the impression from the thread originally that it also impacted other GPU optimizations as well.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Someone needs to leak this new driver, asap!


Can't wait until Monday?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slides for those who want to know the details


Thank you. This is awesome news! Any word on a release date?









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Can't wait until Monday?


----------



## avengedsoul397

Damn I'm worried about stutter fix in far cry 4


----------



## Noufel

any news about a performance driver for the maxwell gpus from nvidia


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avengedsoul397*
> 
> Damn I'm worried about stutter fix in far cry 4


This is something that must be addressed by Ubisoft, not AMD.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> To you, maybe


The P in 1080p stands for peasant. 8k or nothing.

But really, seems like at least the 7 series should be covered, not sure why they chose not to other than to save development/testing costs or some technical reason I don't know.

Looking forward to try with my 290 anyway.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> who is twisting your arm? go green.
> 
> here is the driver . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50#post_23193764


I'm red, green, blue ... whatever, I'm a PC Gamer overall.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

How did I not hear of this?

A bit disappointing they're not ditching CCC in favor of a completely new UI, but the improvements list is solid (no shader cache-like feature, that's a bummer).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> *The P in 1080p stands for peasant.* 8k or nothing.
> 
> But really, seems like at least the 7 series should be covered, not sure why they chose not to other than to save development/testing costs or some technical reason I don't know.
> 
> Looking forward to try with my 290 anyway.












As blameless pointed out, they probably haven't validated the drivers on older hardware.

It's also mentioned that "all improvements will be carried forward to future drivers"...or something of the sort. So later support? Who knows.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I wonder if they finally implemented the Frame Pacing fix for DirectX9, like they did with DirectX11, then later DirectX10? Would be nice.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> I'm red, green, blue ... whatever, I'm a PC Gamer overall.


i would have switched the next hour if the color does not suit my taste. have you tried the other colors? if not try it. like i said, nah nah twisting your arm.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Nowadays, AMD worths almost nothing, makes no money and is a shadow of its former self except if you live in a fantasy world.


IDK about that, people were (and still are) buying 290s like fresh bread rolls


----------



## keikei

Oh man, the more this info starts to sink in for me, the more i think this is absolutely phenomenal news. VSR, and blu ray improves i particularly love.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P and everything below an R9 290 is for peasants, AMD doesnt support peasants, here lies the answer to your questions.
> 
> The majority of steam users are peasants as well.


Really?

I wonder how you help people with lower-than-what-you-have hardware on the forums?

User - "I have (something that is not a 290x) and I play on a (monitor that is lower than 1440p). I get stutters, please help."

You - "You are a peasant with peasant hardware. Upgrade."

Problem solved.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I wonder if they finally implemented the Frame Pacing fix for DirectX9, like they did with DirectX11, then later DirectX10? Would be nice.


Frame pacing with dx9 is not gonna happen. I could have swore I read somewhere AMD just couldn't do it software wise. Dx9 just needs to be carried off to the back pasture and shot then turned into tallow.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I wonder how you help people with lower-than-what-you-have hardware on the forums?
> 
> User - "I have (something that is not a 290x) and I play on a (monitor that is lower than 1440p). I get stutters, please help."
> 
> You - *"You are a peasant with peasant hardware. Upgrade."*
> 
> Problem solved.


AWESOME. I almost spit coffee everywhere









Totally sig worthy


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P and everything below an R9 290 is for peasants, AMD doesnt support peasants, here lies the answer to your questions.
> 
> The majority of steam users are peasants as well.


Man, you're talking totally non-sense. One of the worst comments ever read on OCN.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Man, you're talking totally non-sense. One of the worst comments ever read on OCN.


Sarcasm...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> I'm red, green, blue ... whatever, I'm a PC Gamer overall.


Dude, what was your last amd card? HD 4670?

Or, you were never an amd user? i looked over your past posts and nothing but amd bashing. lol


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> AWESOME. I almost spit coffee everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally sig worthy


I aim to please


----------



## tsm106

I see the green guys got nothing better to do than invade an amd driver news thread. Maybe they are nervous about the impending release...?


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Dude, what was your last amd card? HD 4670?
> 
> Or, you were never an amd user? i looked over your past posts and nothing but amd bashing. lol


7970 and I bought a lot of AMD products but I'm quite fedup with them and theirs dumbs fanboyz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I see the green guys got nothing better to do than invade an amd driver news thread. Maybe they are nervous about the impending release...?


Or, they are pissed off at their bork drivers and are venting off here. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 7970 and I bought a lot of AMD products but I'm quite fedup with them and theirs dumbs fanboyz.


hmmm. so, you come here a bash any way you can. cool.


----------



## Olivon

You can thanks Orangey dude, cheers


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> You can thanks Orangey dude, cheers


no, i thank you for turning ocn to tom's.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> *no, i thank you for turning ocn to tom's*.


GOLDEN


----------



## keikei

So this driver is out monday?!?!


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> well said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the green guys are sure as hell jobless and have to reinforce their loyalty to their favourite company by thread crapping.


Almost 10000 posts in 2 years + AnandTech + Seeking Alpha ... Dunno who is jobless man.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P and everything below an R9 290 is for peasants, AMD doesnt support peasants, here lies the answer to your questions.
> 
> The majority of steam users are peasants as well.


You could at least ATTEMPT to hide your fanboi trolling at least a LITTLE.


----------



## joeh4384

I do not get fan boys but I am looking forward to giving this a spin next week. Hell the entire industry benefits when both companies are doing well.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> OOOH, they added the their own version of DSR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My lowly 1080p screens cannot wait to try this!


that nvidia renamed something thay already did exist doesnt mean is an innovation


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> OOOH, they added the their own version of DSR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My lowly 1080p screens cannot wait to try this!
> 
> 
> 
> that nvidia renamed something thay already did exist doesnt mean is an innovation
Click to expand...

QFT. I think 47knucklehead said something along those lines too. The VSR and DSR is nothing "new" per se. Its a respin of stuff that got dropped at some point or another. Down sampling was manageable on AMD until somewhere around 13.3 or so, and then support for it just fell off the face of the earth...1st or 3rd party, this is not really new.

I welcome its return.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Man, you're talking totally non-sense. One of the worst comments ever read on OCN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> You could at least ATTEMPT to hide your fanboi trolling at least a LITTLE.


Have you ever heard of.... sarcasm? No? Ok...


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> QFT. I think 47knucklehead said something along those lines too. The VSR and DSR is nothing "new" per se. Its a respin of stuff that got dropped at some point or another. Down sampling was manageable on AMD until somewhere around 13.3 or so, and then support for it just fell off the face of the earth...1st or 3rd party, this is not really new.
> 
> I welcome its return.


agreed


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Have you ever heard of.... sarcasm? No? Ok...


Sarcasm using the typed word best works with an indicator, such as /scarasm

Just saying.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Sarcasm using the typed word best works with an indicator, such as /scarasm
> 
> Just saying.


It was so obvious it didnt need an indicator. Either way I dont want to derail this thread. All we got to do now is wait until AMD provides a download link.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> QFT. I think 47knucklehead said something along those lines too. The VSR and DSR is nothing "new" per se. Its a respin of stuff that got dropped at some point or another. Down sampling was manageable on AMD until somewhere around 13.3 or so, and then support for it just fell off the face of the earth...1st or 3rd party, this is not really new.
> 
> I welcome its return.


Wasn't me ... not at least on the VSR/DSR issue.

I don't use DSR on any of my nVidia based systems, and odds are I won't use VSR on any of my AMD based systems either.

Only reason why I'm interested in this driver is for more performance out of my 2 AMD A10-7700K systems.


----------



## Ized

Good lord graphics card people sure do enjoy derailing topics.

Quickly tell us about how this driver relates to the CEO of Nvidas next door neigbour's pet goldfish back in 1998.


----------



## Stuuut

Well this thread turned out great.
Goodjob guys


----------



## mAs81

Until AMD delivers the driver there's nothing more we can do but wait...
....or flame each other..that works too..


----------



## brucethemoose

Back on topic... did the driver download ever leak? Or was it just the techspot article that went out before the NDA?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Back on topic... did the driver download ever leak? Or was it just the techspot article that went out before the NDA?


As soon as I saw it I searched their official site and everywhere I could but no one had any download link at all


----------



## Stuuut

Anyways i doubt these drivers will give 19% improvement to any game and only in spesific scenarios. But even if it only gives 5-10% in a few games its still better then nothing.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Anyways i doubt these drivers will give 19% improvement to any game and only in spesific scenarios. But even if it only gives 5-10% in a few games its still better then nothing.


This could be Hawaii's 12.11 beta 10 driver. It sure is being advertised similarly and that driver was darn good.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Anyways i doubt these drivers will give 19% improvement to any game and only in spesific scenarios. But even if it only gives 5-10% in a few games its still better then nothing.


Ironically, its not the gaming performance that i'm looking forward to, its the other cool features.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This could be Hawaii's 12.11 beta 10 driver. It sure is being advertised similarly and that driver was darn good.


It probably is. I cant wait for these drivers.


----------



## Yvese

Well I arrived late to the party it seems. Link is dead. I know you can't DL it yet but I was hoping to at least read about it


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I see the green guys got nothing better to do than invade an amd driver news thread. Maybe they are nervous about the impending release...?


Oddly enough, I had a post calling this out and asked why we cannot have one civil discussion in a thread without it turning into the same old same old arguments on this site. It got deleted. But of course, the off topic posts and completely troll bait posts live on ...

Anyways!

I mostly look forward to VSR, proper downsampling support would be nice and is one of the reasons I almost swapped to a 970. I force SSAA on a lot of games now but it's not quite the same since many don't support it properly.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Well I arrived late to the party it seems. Link is dead. I know you can't DL it yet but I was hoping to at least read about it


There you go


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> OOOH, they added the their own version of DSR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My lowly 1080p screens cannot wait to try this!
> 
> 
> 
> that nvidia renamed something thay already did exist doesnt mean is an innovation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QFT. I think 47knucklehead said something along those lines too. The VSR and DSR is nothing "new" per se. Its a respin of stuff that got dropped at some point or another. Down sampling was manageable on AMD until somewhere around 13.3 or so, and then support for it just fell off the face of the earth...1st or 3rd party, this is not really new.
> 
> I welcome its return.
Click to expand...

Oh, I know it isn't new, just happy that they are adding it back! By the time down sampling would have been worth it to me I was using 14.6 beta drivers. I am just happy because it is one less feature to see crazy NV fans throw at AMD users. The constant bickering/trolling that goes on in *every* amd thread is annoying, I don't know why it took me so long to start blocking users.


----------



## Cybertox

For me it is all about that performance gain, screw those fancy features.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> There you go


Thank you. I will go ahead and Update the OP.


----------



## PunkX 1

I wonder why downsampling went to hell on AMD post 13xx drivers


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> There you go


Awesome! +rep


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For me it is all about that performance gain, screw those fancy features.


Yes, we are in the pursuit of performance, but as of right now we can speculate that performance gain is for x games. Those fancy features can be utilized for all games. I consider bioshock an interactive movie anyways.


----------



## mAs81

I'm just happy that my Vapor-X 290 can handle my games in 1440p (now that I have a new monitor) , but I'd like to see more performance and lower temps with these new drivers,so I'll wait patiently for them..

I mean how long will they be ?


----------



## Gir

Is crossfire supported in Ryse: Son of Rome with these drivers yet?


----------



## BusterOddo

So this VSR is the same thing as the resolution slider in BF4 right? This would be really nice to have in all games. It looks really nice and works well in that game.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Oh, I know it isn't new, just happy that they are adding it back! By the time down sampling would have been worth it to me I was using 14.6 beta drivers. I am just happy because it is one less feature to see crazy NV fans throw at AMD users. The constant bickering/trolling that goes on in *every* amd thread is annoying, I don't know why it took me so long to start blocking users.


Only for Hawaii and Tonga maybe will be available with some mods with Bonaire


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> So this VSR is the same thing as the resolution slider in BF4 right? This would be really nice to have in all games. It looks really nice and works well in that game.


As long as game supports 4K yes. Forget AA for older games







.


----------



## PunkX 1

In the linked images, the performance improvement shown is versus 13.12 drivers. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Well I arrived late to the party it seems. Link is dead. I know you can't DL it yet but I was hoping to at least read about it


Here is a small overview

I'm really looking forward to this driver, will be nice to crank the resolution right up in those less demanding games


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here is a small overview
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this driver, will be nice to crank the resolution right up in those less demanding games


*looks at steam library.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here is a small overview
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this driver, will be nice to crank the resolution right up in those less demanding games
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at steam library.....
Click to expand...

I'm starting to feel like it's more of an archive than a library tbh


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this driver, will be nice to crank the resolution right up in those less demanding games


my thoughts exactly, I'm curious to see how my 7870XT will handle this "dsr".

mmmn Bf2 with pr mod @4k








or even better, PokeMMO @4k
















I also bet a lot of people who play dota/LolL and games like that will love this.


----------



## Cybertox

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter @4K, would be cool but for me it is still all about that performance gain. I would use DSR only for screenshots, doubt I would play with it being enabled.


----------



## Orangey

BTW regarding that Steam survey data, I am willing to bet it's because they're all playing LoL/DotA etc on laptops.

In fact laptops in general, that's my answer.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> my thoughts exactly, I'm curious to see how my 7870XT will handle this "dsr".
> 
> mmmn Bf2 with pr mod @4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even better, PokeMMO @4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bet a lot of people who play dota/LolL and games like that will love this.


----------



## djriful

VSR and DSR helps a lot on older games. For newer games too but required multiGPU to push the performances.


----------



## keikei

I'm loving BI: Rebirth right now. Rebirth @ 4K?


----------



## Ramzinho

What a nice reply to Nvidia DSR and ShadowPLay...


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> VSR and DSR helps a lot on older games. For newer games too but required multiGPU to push the performances.


Burnout Paradise at 4K would be brilliant


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Well what a great Christmas present from AMD, looks like the links were taken down, probably because they are not ready but when they are.....WOW one hell of an update.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> Well what a great Christmas present from AMD, looks like the links were taken down, probably because they are not ready but when they are.....WOW one hell of an update.


I'd say a free upgrade at this point. AMD could have easily made these features for their next gen gpu's.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'd say a free upgrade at this point. AMD could have easily made these features for their next gen gpu's.


Well I think what AMD is trying to do is make it's image a little more better. Seems like they are trying to promote themselves as more of a service provider style company. They have fallen slightly behind in the gpu market as far as efficiency goes, and way behind in the Enthusiast CPU Market. To help make up for these things they try to offer better updates, more customer interaction on the threads, usually bug tracking "threads". The public Mantle development kit that is going to be released coming up will help with that too, the new Freesync standard they want to implement. Lastly the lower prices are a big hit from the marketing point of view.


----------



## th3illusiveman

any news on Improvements in new games like Dragon age and Shadow or Mordor?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> What a nice reply to Nvidia DSR and ShadowPLay...


AMD has had a response to shadowplay for a while now. It's called VCE, and even OBS supports it. The only bit new about recording is that it supports Mantle now.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Maybe I missed it thrumbing through the thread, but the real story here is this is the FreeSync driver pack! More importantly..........

An IPS panel is coming for FreeSync, and.......

*drum roll*

Manufacturers are validating hardware with this driver pack now for FreeSync, expected launch Q1 2015. I hope this translates to us getting legit reviews of the technology in the next month or so, that would be pretty damn sweet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To be honest, NCP looks like complete trash to me.


Function over form for me, CCC might look snazzy, but when I had my two 7970s it was crap to navigate and work with. At least with NVCP it was clear and to the point, easy to get through and wasn't slow to respond, like CCC was at times.

However, that is all very minor and AMD made a lot of headway with their later drivers, especially in the frame pacing area.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Maybe I missed it thrumbing through the thread, but the real story here is this is the FreeSync driver pack! More importantly..........
> 
> An IPS panel is coming for FreeSync, and.......
> 
> *drum roll*
> 
> Manufacturers are validating hardware with this driver pack now for FreeSync, expected launch Q1 2015. I hope this translates to us getting legit reviews of the technology in the next month or so, that would be pretty damn sweet!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To be honest, NCP looks like complete trash to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Function over form for me, CCC might look snazzy, but when I had my two 7970s it was crap to navigate and work with. At least with NVCP it was clear and to the point, easy to get through and wasn't slow to respond, like CCC was at times.
> 
> However, that is all very minor and AMD made a lot of headway with their later drivers, especially in the frame pacing area.
Click to expand...

Hey, I think you're the first person to respond to that post while recognizing an opinion for what it is!

Na, I don't think you missed anything. VSR kinda stole the spotlight I guess. I can't wait to get my hands on these drivers, so many things I want to try.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> Well I think what AMD is trying to do is make it's image a little more better. Seems like they are trying to promote themselves as more of a service provider style company. They have fallen slightly behind in the gpu market as far as efficiency goes, and way behind in the Enthusiast CPU Market. To help make up for these things they try to offer better updates, more customer interaction on the threads, usually bug tracking "threads". The public Mantle development kit that is going to be released coming up will help with that too, the new Freesync standard they want to implement. Lastly the lower prices are a big hit from the marketing point of view.


I'm almost getting a CDPR type vibe coming from AMD recently from a marketing stand point. They are definitely trying to change their public image to be the "heros" to Nvidia's "villian" much like CDPR has successfully done vs EA and Bioware.

Problem is, Nvidia isn't really a bad company (although I'm not a fan of their tactics of holding the good stuff back so they can charge a premium on their mid grade stuff) and AMD has a history of laying eggs.

That being said, the biggest winners if they pull it off will be the Glorious PC Master Race, like most of us here in the short term, and long term it could lead to putting enough pressure on Intel and Nvidia to get them to stop sandbagging so much.

That's what I really don't get about the Nvidia and Intel fanboys who dog on AMD. Cheer them on, the bigger and better they get, the more pressure they put on Intel and Nvidia the sooner they have to push out their good stuff and the cheaper it will be. I don't know about you guys, but I'd personally love to see a Titan II drop next month at $700 dollars and to see unlocked Skylake CPU's before 2016.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I'm almost getting a CDPR type vibe coming from AMD recently from a marketing stand point. They are definitely trying to change their public image to be the "heros" to Nvidia's "villian" much like CDPR has successfully done vs EA and Bioware.
> 
> Problem is, Nvidia isn't really a bad company (although I'm not a fan of their tactics of holding the good stuff back so they can charge a premium on their mid grade stuff) and AMD has a history of laying eggs.
> 
> That being said, the biggest winners if they pull it off will be the Glorious PC Master Race, like most of us here in the short term, and long term it could lead to putting enough pressure on Intel and Nvidia to get them to stop sandbagging so much.
> 
> That's what I really don't get about the Nvidia and Intel fanboys who dog on AMD. Cheer them on, the *bigger and better they get, the more pressure they put on Intel and Nvidia the sooner they have to push out their good stuff and the cheaper it will be*. I don't know about you guys, but I'd personally love to see a Titan II drop next month at $700 dollars and to see unlocked Skylake CPU's before 2016.


Remember what happened when the 290X hit the market for $499?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> What a nice reply to Nvidia DSR and ShadowPLay...


twitch streaming with AMD APP is pretty awesome as far as performance hit goes and you can stream with crossfire. VCE is also pretty good, but it seems the APP method is really strong . They have also had pre-record with raptr for a while now. Does shadowplay work in SLI? Can Nvidia users stream to twitch in SLI?

http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984 (little test on metro pre-patch)
http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/b/584290867 (match on zavod)
1440p ultra settings streaming at 720p @30 fps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'd personally love to see a Titan II drop next month at $700 dollars


I hope your listening Nvidia!


----------



## fullban

any 1 manage to download the drivers? if so plzzzz upload em for meee!!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullban*
> 
> any 1 manage to download the drivers? if so plzzzz upload em for meee!!


AMD must make sure they get marketing done before they can give out fixes to customers. You buy a product and it is broken, but you must wait for the fix that they already have for you until they can squeeze out shameless marketing.


----------



## jetpak12

I'm hoping to see some performance gains for my system, particularly Dragon Age: Inquisition. A lot of people reported gains with the 14.11.2 beta driver but it didn't do anything for me.

I don't mind CCC, but it does feel slow to open and use like others have said. NCP always confuses me and I can't find find what I'm looking for, but that's probably because I've had mostly AMD/ATI cards so I'm more familiar with Catalyst.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P and everything below an R9 290 is for peasants, AMD doesnt support peasants, here lies the answer to your questions.
> 
> The majority of steam users are peasants as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I wonder how you help people with lower-than-what-you-have hardware on the forums?
> 
> User - "I have (something that is not a 290x) and I play on a (monitor that is lower than 1440p). I get stutters, please help."
> 
> You - "You are a peasant with peasant hardware. Upgrade."
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...




Also wanted to say that this post is awesome. LMAO.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> twitch streaming with AMD APP is pretty awesome as far as performance hit goes and you can stream with crossfire. VCE is also pretty good, but it seems the APP method is really strong . They have also had pre-record with raptr for a while now. Does shadowplay work in SLI? Can Nvidia users stream to twitch in SLI?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984 (little test on metro pre-patch)
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/b/584290867 (match on zavod)
> 1440p ultra settings streaming at 720p @30 fps.


Yes Shadowplay works with SLI
Yes you can stream to twitch (though the quality always seemed poor to me so I don't bother and what I've read this is where VCE is better than Shadowplay)

I don't want to stream at 1440, but I want to capture at 1440. I know Raptr cannot, someone mentioned checking OBS, but is the 1080p limitation a Raptr one or actually a limitation of VCE?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AMD has had a response to shadowplay for a while now. It's called VCE, and even OBS supports it. The only bit new about recording is that it supports Mantle now.


Can VCE support higher resolutions than 1080p?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Remember what happened when the 290X hit the market for $499?


Nothing, because it hit the market at $550. The $400 290 was another story though,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> twitch streaming with AMD APP is pretty awesome as far as performance hit goes and you can stream with crossfire. VCE is also pretty good, but it seems the APP method is really strong . They have also had pre-record with raptr for a while now. Does shadowplay work in SLI? Can Nvidia users stream to twitch in SLI?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984 (little test on metro pre-patch)
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/b/584290867 (match on zavod)
> 1440p ultra settings streaming at 720p @30 fps.


Shadowplay SLI, Yes
Twitch in SLI, Yes


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Remember what happened when the 290X hit the market for $499?


Yup, was enough to make me buy a flagship card and later break down and get a new MB to support multiple gpu set-ups so I could get a second.

If the pattern repeats again with the 390x being equal or better than Nvidia's answer and do it for cheaper like the 290x and the 780ti, we may end up seeing a Nvidia start to sweat enough to put out some monster cards on the cheap. What a glorious day that would be.

edit: I thought the 290x was $499 out the gate, but retailers quickly started upping the prices as bitcoin miners caused an excessive demand.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Yes Shadowplay works with SLI
> Yes you can stream to twitch (though the quality always seemed poor to me so I don't bother and what I've read this is where VCE is better than Shadowplay)
> 
> I don't want to stream at 1440, but I want to capture at 1440. I know Raptr cannot, someone mentioned checking OBS, but is the 1080p limitation a Raptr one or actually a limitation of VCE?
> Can VCE support higher resolutions than 1080p?


I believe you can capture at 1440p with APP, I just stream with it, so I am not really sure and cool I didnt know SLI worked streaming to twitch and shadowplay. I dont have Nvidia (kind of wish I did sometimes, more like most of the time lol) which is why I was asking. I have just messed around with a lot of capture/streaming software and I found with AMD APP I can stream @ 720p and get absolutely zero performance hit. If I want to pre-record I use afterburner and pre-record to physical system Ram so I have no time limit and my size limit is 20 gigs that way. That is better than Nvidia or AMD's solution and it is also zero performance hit.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> What a nice reply to Nvidia DSR and ShadowPLay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twitch streaming with AMD APP is pretty awesome as far as performance hit goes and you can stream with crossfire. VCE is also pretty good, but it seems the APP method is really strong . They have also had pre-record with raptr for a while now. Does shadowplay work in SLI? Can Nvidia users stream to twitch in SLI?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984 (little test on metro pre-patch)
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/b/584290867 (match on zavod)
> 1440p ultra settings streaming at 720p @30 fps.
Click to expand...

shadowplay twitch and DSR work fine with sli for me but not that ***ty MFAA


----------



## FlighterPilot

20% for R9, and 30% for APUs? They're comparing performance to release drivers... Look at the fine print. I bet a comparison to the last beta driver would be much less impressive.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> 20% for R9, and 30% for APUs? They're comparing performance to release drivers... Look at the fine print.


Still significant gains with just drivers, almost regardless of the starting point. Not to mention the APUs weren't terrible to begin with, I had one in a HTPC I built last year or so. It actually did pretty damn well for how low cost it was.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Yes Shadowplay works with SLI
> Yes you can stream to twitch (though the quality always seemed poor to me so I don't bother and what I've read this is where VCE is better than Shadowplay)
> 
> I don't want to stream at 1440, but I want to capture at 1440. I know Raptr cannot, someone mentioned checking OBS, but is the 1080p limitation a Raptr one or actually a limitation of VCE?
> Can VCE support higher resolutions than 1080p?


get a AMD card you save 100-150 for the equivalent card(if both are just released) and get Bandicam or Action


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> AMD must make sure they get marketing done before they can give out fixes to customers. You buy a product and it is broken, but you must wait for the fix that they already have for you until they can squeeze out shameless marketing.


It's not broken.. what are you talking about? The driver is more about adding feature thrn anything.

Has anyone used VSR yet?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> twitch streaming with AMD APP is pretty awesome as far as performance hit goes and you can stream with crossfire. VCE is also pretty good, but it seems the APP method is really strong . They have also had pre-record with raptr for a while now. Does shadowplay work in SLI? Can Nvidia users stream to twitch in SLI?
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/c/5424984 (little test on metro pre-patch)
> http://www.twitch.tv/the9quad/b/584290867 (match on zavod)
> 1440p ultra settings streaming at 720p @30 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Shadowplay works with SLI
> Yes you can stream to twitch (though the quality always seemed poor to me so I don't bother and what I've read this is where VCE is better than Shadowplay)
> 
> I don't want to stream at 1440, but I want to capture at 1440. I know Raptr cannot, someone mentioned checking OBS, but is the 1080p limitation a Raptr one or actually a limitation of VCE?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AMD has had a response to shadowplay for a while now. It's called VCE, and even OBS supports it. The only bit new about recording is that it supports Mantle now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can VCE support higher resolutions than 1080p?
Click to expand...

I use it to downscale my 1440p 120hz to 720p 60hz, so... ya. They support up to tri-1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Yes Shadowplay works with SLI
> Yes you can stream to twitch (though the quality always seemed poor to me so I don't bother and what I've read this is where VCE is better than Shadowplay)
> 
> I don't want to stream at 1440, but I want to capture at 1440. I know Raptr cannot, someone mentioned checking OBS, but is the 1080p limitation a Raptr one or actually a limitation of VCE?
> Can VCE support higher resolutions than 1080p?
> 
> 
> 
> get a AMD card you save 100-150 for the equivalent card(if both are just released) and get Bandicam or Action
Click to expand...

No need anymore, that's for AMD APP support. If you want VCE then you can use Raptr or OBS;

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's not broken.. what are you talking about? The driver is more about adding feature thrn anything.
> 
> Has anyone used VSR yet?


when patch notes contain things like" fix for black screens "and" fix for not waking up out of sleep", those are fixes for peoples *broken* products. You may not have those particular issues, and you may only be concerned with the fluff features like VSR, but some people genuinely have issues that these drivers fix. So yes, when you have a product that you sold and it is not working as intended it is a broken product, and when you have a fix for said broken product you should give it to the people who bought your product, and not do some self serving marketing hoopla first. That's called being a good business who shows customer respect.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I use it to downscale my 1440p 120hz to 720p 60hz, so... ya. They support up to tri-1080.
> No need anymore, that's for AMD APP support. If you want VCE then you can use Raptr or OBS;
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


OBS doesnt work with crossfire I believe, and APP is way less performance intensive than VCE. Not sure why, but it is.

I own Playclaw, Bandicam, DXtory, and Action! I also use OBS, Afterburner, Raptr, Overwolf, and FFSplit.

I have tried everything so far, and when streaming to twitch, nothing really beats APP with Action!


----------



## Orangey

I never believe these % claims by drivers, it's always in one title compared to launch driver or blah blah blah. Or a title that was running like junk to begin with.

That's why it's important to list your driver version in bench threads.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080P and everything below an R9 290 is for peasants, AMD doesnt support peasants, here lies the answer to your questions.
> 
> The majority of steam users are peasants as well.


so much ignorance... this one is strong


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's not broken.. what are you talking about? The driver is more about adding feature thrn anything.
> 
> Has anyone used VSR yet?


i think that the driver hasnt been released and the news was leaked by error and they had to delete it due to agreement with AMD?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I use it to downscale my 1440p 120hz to 720p 60hz, so... ya. They support up to tri-1080.
> No need anymore, that's for AMD APP support. If you want VCE then you can use Raptr or OBS;
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/
> 
> 
> 
> OBS doesnt work with crossfire I believe, and APP is way less performance intensive than VCE. Not sure why, but it is.
Click to expand...

VCE uses a separate ASIC. There is no "performance intensive" anything about it, it has nothing to do with the GPU itself. Doesn't use more than 2% of my CPU either. Neither VCE nor APP impacts anything at all.

The problem had nothing to do with OBS as a overall program, it had to do with how OBS gets it's data. A VCE recorder is a VCE recorder, end of story. Download the build and test it, 5 minutes and it's no longer "I believe", it's "This is what happened".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> It's not broken.. what are you talking about? The driver is more about adding feature thrn anything.
> 
> Has anyone used VSR yet?
> 
> 
> 
> i think that the driver hasnt been released and the news was leaked by error and they had to delete it due to agreement with AMD?
Click to expand...

One of the TechSpot Staff said in the comments that they jumped the gun and when AMD removed the download they removed their copy as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

so nobody managed to snag a copy before they got pulled?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VCE uses a separate ASIC. There is no "performance intensive" anything about it, it has nothing to do with the GPU itself. Doesn't use more than 2% of my CPU either. Neither VCE nor APP impacts anything at all.
> 
> The problem had nothing to do with OBS as a overall program, it had to do with how OBS gets it's data. A VCE recorder is a VCE recorder, end of story. Download the build and test it, 5 minutes and it's no longer "I believe", it's "This is what happened".
> One of the TechSpot Staff said in the comments that they jumped the gun and when AMD removed the download they removed their copy as well.


it`s interesting that WCCFTech removed their news at the same time.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I use it to downscale my 1440p 120hz to 720p 60hz, so... ya. They support up to tri-1080.
> No need anymore, that's for AMD APP support. If you want VCE then you can use Raptr or OBS;
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


This is a bit frustrating, but I feel we're losing something in communication. I'm not asking if you can run your monitor at 1440p and downscale it to capture it at a lower resolution. Will VCE capture video 1440p with no downscaling? You say Raptr will, but that conflicts with what another user on OCN said when they checked for me. Anand's review of the Gaming evolved client also say 1080p is the max, but doesn't explain where the actual limitation is.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8224/hands-on-with-amds-gaming-evolved-client-game-dvr
Quote:


> The GEC offers 3 default settings plus a customization setting, intended for 480p, 720p, and 1080p captures respectively. Recording maxes out at 50Mb/sec at 60fps, with a maximum resolution of 1080p.


Maybe this won't matter for the new cards anyhow as they could always improve the VCE hardware as Nvidia did with later versions of their NVENC .


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> when patch notes contain things like" fix for black screens "and" fix for not waking up out of sleep", those are fixes for peoples *broken* products. You may not have those particular issues, and you may only be concerned with the fluff features like VSR, but some people genuinely have issues that these drivers fix. So yes, when you have a product that you sold and it is not working as intended it is a broken product, and when you have a fix for said broken product you should give it to the people who bought your product, and not do some self serving marketing hoopla first. That's called being a good business who shows customer respect.


Those issues in particular you listed are issues with 4k 60hz monitors like the Asus PB287Q, all of which were released months after the 290x cards were released. Calling that broken is pretty stupid tbh. That's like saying your Gigabyte releases broken Motherboards because your Z77 Motherboard is a broken product because it required a later Bios update to be compatible with DDR3 ram clocked at 3000 mhz.

Now if there are problems with products that were already on the market for a while prior to the release of the 290x, then yeah, that's a broken product on release, but to expect AMD or anyone for that matter to be able to predict any issues their products will have with products that don't exist yet is just being stupid.


----------



## Derp

Still no drivers? I wanted my 0.2% improvement over 14.11.2 Beta.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> so much ignorance... this one is strong


The word "peasant" hasn't been used in a non comedic or non sarcastic manner since the 1700's fyi


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> when patch notes contain things like" fix for black screens "and" fix for not waking up out of sleep", those are fixes for peoples *broken* products. You may not have those particular issues, and you may only be concerned with the fluff features like VSR, but some people genuinely have issues that these drivers fix. So yes, when you have a product that you sold and it is not working as intended it is a broken product, and when you have a fix for said broken product you should give it to the people who bought your product, and not do some self serving marketing hoopla first. That's called being a good business who shows customer respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Those issues in particular you listed are issues with 4k 60hz monitors like the Asus PB287Q, all of which were released months after the 290x cards were released. Calling that broken is pretty stupid tbh. That's like saying your Gigabyte releases broken Motherboards because your Z77 Motherboard is a broken product because it required a later Bios update to be compatible with DDR3 ram clocked at 3000 mhz.
> 
> Now if there are problems with products that were already on the market for a while prior to the release of the 290x, then yeah, that's a broken product on release, but to expect AMD or anyone for that matter to be able to predict any issues their products will have with products that don't exist yet is just being stupid.
Click to expand...

Black screen problems aren't exclusive to 4K 60Hz monitors nor is it a post-290X problem. I built a computer with an HD 7950 for a friend awhile ago and it experienced the same black screen problems almost immediately. I trade the 7950 to a LiteCoin miner friend for a GTX 670 because the black screens happened so often.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Those issues in particular you listed are issues with 4k 60hz monitors like the Asus PB287Q, all of which were released months after the 290x cards were released. Calling that broken is pretty stupid tbh. That's like saying your Gigabyte releases broken Motherboards because your Z77 Motherboard is a broken product because it required a later Bios update to be compatible with DDR3 ram clocked at 3000 mhz.
> 
> Now if there are problems with products that were already on the market for a while prior to the release of the 290x, then yeah, that's a broken product on release, but to expect AMD or anyone for that matter to be able to predict any issues their products will have with products that don't exist yet is just being stupid.


Black screens and monitors waking out of sleep are not exclusive to 4k monitors. Maybe you need to do a history search on black screens and 290x and you can see that little problem has been here since their launch. I personally had to RMA two cards at launch with the issue. The waking from sleep has been around in drivers past 13.12.

I will help ya

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I use it to downscale my 1440p 120hz to 720p 60hz, so... ya. They support up to tri-1080.
> No need anymore, that's for AMD APP support. If you want VCE then you can use Raptr or OBS;
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit frustrating, but I feel we're losing something in communication. I'm not asking if you can run your monitor at 1440p and downscale it to capture it at a lower resolution. Will VCE capture video 1440p with no downscaling? You say Raptr will, but that conflicts with what another user on OCN said when they checked for me. Anand's review of the Gaming evolved client also say 1080p is the max, but doesn't explain where the actual limitation is.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8224/hands-on-with-amds-gaming-evolved-client-game-dvr
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The GEC offers 3 default settings plus a customization setting, intended for 480p, 720p, and 1080p captures respectively. Recording maxes out at 50Mb/sec at 60fps, with a maximum resolution of 1080p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe this won't matter for the new cards anyhow as they could always improve the VCE hardware as Nvidia did with later versions of their NVENC .
Click to expand...

The VCE unit is currently not capable of _outputting_ higher than 1080p. This is most probably a limitation of the ASIC.

It can take it in however, so it does technically support it. The maximum input is 3x1080p.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The VCE unit is currently not capable of _outputting_ higher than 1080p. This is most probably a limitation of the ASIC.
> 
> It can take it in however, so it does technically support it. The maximum input is 3x1080p.


I am not saying what I believe, I am telling you what happens. When I use VCE, I take a performance hit, when I use APP I don't. Believe me, I have tried and continue to try different streaming methods, and VCE is always doing something that eats into the framerate whether it is supposed to or not, something is going on where enabling it effects performance.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Black screens and monitors waking out of sleep are not exclusive to 4k monitors. Maybe you need to do a history search on black screens and 290x and you can see that little problem has been here since their launch. I personally had to RMA two cards at launch with the issue. The waking from sleep has been around in drivers past 13.12.
> 
> I will help ya
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll


i have 2 1080 monitors and a 4K. one of the 1080 (Viewsonic) has a problem waking from sleep with my 7950 and all my 290s. never really figured why but i moved that problematic 1080 monitor to my rig with a HD 7770 and the problem was gone. another member solved his by setting the PCIe to 2.0 in a Z87 motherboard. Auto and PCIe 3.0 gave the wake up issue.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> so much ignorance... this one is strong


Yours is even stronger. My post is full of obvious sarcasm, your ignorance is at an unmeasurable level.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Frame pacing with dx9 is not gonna happen. I could have swore I read somewhere AMD just couldn't do it software wise. Dx9 just needs to be carried off to the back pasture and shot then turned into tallow.


single card can run any DX9 game thus there is really no need.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Black screens and monitors waking out of sleep are not exclusive to 4k monitors. Maybe you need to do a history search on black screens and 290x and you can see that little problem has been here since their launch. I personally had to RMA two cards at launch with the issue. The waking from sleep has been around in drivers past 13.12.
> 
> I will help ya
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441349/290-290x-black-screen-poll


Ah, I wasn't aware of that, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bucdan

I know I'm late, but is this the same Omega drivers from years ago? Did AMD hire him or something?


----------



## Nonehxc

Well, good news. I'm just gonna keep watch with my trusty shotgun hidden inside a bush in front of Guru3D AMD Drivers section, waiting for Asder00 to pass by...

"The Drivers or your life!!"


----------



## Clocknut

and....... there is no mentioning about any proper Vsync support that is equal Nvidia's one. No mention about direct competitor to Nvidia's Adaptive Vsync....I guess AMD just want to me use Nvidia when I upgrade next time.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> and....... there is no mentioning about any proper Vsync support that is equal Nvidia's one. No mention about direct competitor to Nvidia's Adaptive Vsync....I guess AMD just want to me use Nvidia when I upgrade next time.


did you not notice the freesync monitor talk in the slides?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> did you not notice the freesync monitor talk in the slides?


I believe he was talking about Nvidia's Dynamic V-Sync, which is entirely different from G-Sync and FreeSync.


----------



## tsm106

It's strange. Has anyone noticed how dramatic and needy gamers have become? Everyone demands add-ons with the silliest acronyms. You can't be happy these days unless you are sporting a bazillion add-ons.


----------



## rizla1

Are these drivers available yet? Even maybe a Beta?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rizla1*
> 
> Are these drivers available yet? Even maybe a Beta?


Monday seems to be the day, but drivers may leak [email protected]'s AMD drivers section.


----------



## Redeemer

Guys NVCP looks like crap tbh and the install takes just as long. Both AMD and Nvidia can improve vastly in this regard


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's strange. Has anyone noticed how dramatic and needy gamers have become? Everyone demands add-ons with the silliest acronyms. You can't be happy these days unless you are sporting a bazillion add-ons.


Nvidia has made them as selling points so AMD is forced to provide and Users Demand.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Someone upload this driver, I want it.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's strange. Has anyone noticed how dramatic and needy gamers have become? Everyone demands add-ons with the silliest acronyms. You can't be happy these days unless you are sporting a bazillion add-ons.


If by acronyms you mean: FPS, stability, image quality, and smoothness you are right. Pretty much everyone one of those stupid acronyms (sans the recording of gameplay footage or whatever) are all just marketing terms for those 4 things.

So yes, I do want performance increases in my video cards. Don't care what stupid name they attach to it as long as it makes my games look better and run smoother.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's strange. Has anyone noticed how dramatic and needy gamers have become? Everyone demands add-ons with the silliest acronyms. You can't be happy these days unless you are sporting a bazillion add-ons.


Maybe I am too old to have noticed, or just that set in my ways, but I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Can you provide a few examples of add-ons for needy gamers?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AMD has had a response to shadowplay for a while now. It's called VCE, and even OBS supports it. The only bit new about recording is that it supports Mantle now.


VCE? is it build in the Driver as Shadowplay? i know it's in raptr but hell it is raw data and takes loads of space
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> I know I'm late, but is this the same Omega drivers from years ago? Did AMD hire him or something?


I ask the same question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Someone upload this driver, I want it.


They are not out yet.


----------



## bom

Found this not sure if it is the driver they are talking about.
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-11-2-BetaWINReleaseNotes.aspx

Haha nvm misread this is the previous driver thought they said the new one was 14.11.2


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If by acronyms you mean: FPS, stability, image quality, and smoothness you are right. Pretty much everyone one of those stupid acronyms (sans the recording of gameplay footage or whatever) are all just marketing terms for those 4 things.
> 
> So yes, I do want performance increases in my video cards. Don't care what stupid name they attach to it as long as it makes my games look better and run smoother.


He means the gimmick features like motion stabilization or upscaling and all that nonsense while some people need to have it for no really apparent reason. (The biggest gimmick Nvidia holds on to is physx which adds something in like 2 games and does nothing in all the others)


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Maybe I am too old to have noticed, or just that set in my ways, but I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Can you provide a few examples of add-ons for needy gamers?


vsr,dsr?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> VCE? is it build in the Driver as Shadowplay? i know it's in raptr but hell it is raw data and takes loads of space


It`s raptr`s encoder


----------



## BradleyW

It looks like AMD are trying to reduce their CPU overhead issue on their drivers!


----------



## SpeedyVT

I love the new CEO she is really coming through!!! BRING IT DR. SU!!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> Found this not sure if it is the driver they are talking about.
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-11-2-BetaWINReleaseNotes.aspx
> 
> Haha nvm misread this is the previous driver thought they said the new one was 14.11.2


I was about to say lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I love the new CEO she is really coming through!!! BRING IT DR. SU!!!


i think these changes were started by the former. wait, before you praise it. or, hate it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AMD has had a response to shadowplay for a while now. It's called VCE, and even OBS supports it. The only bit new about recording is that it supports Mantle now.
> 
> 
> 
> VCE? is it build in the Driver as Shadowplay? i know it's in raptr but hell it is raw data and takes loads of space
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> I know I'm late, but is this the same Omega drivers from years ago? Did AMD hire him or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask the same question
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Someone upload this driver, I want it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not out yet.
Click to expand...

VCE is an h.264 ASIC on the PCB (or even on die) that reads data from the display frame data as it is outputted to the monitor. It is enabled by drivers. Programs may interact with it via the Media SDK.

It's also supported by a few APUs which is neat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Maybe I am too old to have noticed, or just that set in my ways, but I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Can you provide a few examples of add-ons for needy gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> vsr,dsr?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> VCE? is it build in the Driver as Shadowplay? i know it's in raptr but hell it is raw data and takes loads of space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It`s raptr`s encoder
Click to expand...

VSR and DSR have an actual purpose though. I'll take them over pretty much any other form of AA any day of the week.

Raptr uses VCE, yes, but it isn't Raptr exclusive.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VCE is an h.264 ASIC on the PCB (or even on die) that reads data from the display frame data as it is outputted to the monitor. It is enabled by drivers. Programs may interact with it via the Media SDK.
> 
> It's also supported by a few APUs which is neat.
> VSR and DSR have an actual purpose though. I'll take them over pretty much any other form of AA any day of the week.
> 
> Raptr uses VCE, yes, but it isn't Raptr exclusive.


what else use VCE?

But the gaussian filter than dsr uses has a kind of blurry for me the blurry isnt a bit advantage if you dont want the jaggies


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VCE is an h.264 ASIC on the PCB (or even on die) that reads data from the display frame data as it is outputted to the monitor. It is enabled by drivers. Programs may interact with it via the Media SDK.
> 
> It's also supported by a few APUs which is neat.
> VSR and DSR have an actual purpose though. I'll take them over pretty much any other form of AA any day of the week.
> 
> Raptr uses VCE, yes, but it isn't Raptr exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> what else use VCE?
Click to expand...

Whoever wants to, it's part of a public SDK. OBS has a branch that supports it.

http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/

CyperLink uses it too, I'm sure a few others as well.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yours is even stronger. My post is full of obvious sarcasm, your ignorance is at an unmeasurable level.


So multiple people aren't getting your sarcasm and yet it is everyone else who has the problem?

Hmmm, I see. Couldn't possibly be your attempt at sarcasm that is a failure. It HAS to be everyone else.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoever wants to, it's part of a public SDK. OBS has a branch that supports it.
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/
> 
> CyperLink uses it too, I'm sure a few others as well.


thanks always I looked for VCE enconder the first result was raptr


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> thanks always I looked for VCE enconder the first result was raptr


I can't wait for Steam's Streaming feature to support it.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoever wants to, it's part of a public SDK. OBS has a branch that supports it.
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/
> 
> CyperLink uses it too, I'm sure a few others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks always I looked for VCE enconder the first result was raptr
Click to expand...

MSI Afterburner will do it too, but it can't directly stream to Twitch if that's what you're going for.

It can also use Quicksync and whatever the Nvidia hardware encoder is called.


----------



## mboner1

So has anyone actually bothered downloading it from here???

http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/amd-overhauls-catalyst-introduces-super-sampling/

Edit, my bad, seems they don't have it either.


----------



## Ahnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So has anyone actually bothered downloading it from here???
> 
> http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/amd-overhauls-catalyst-introduces-super-sampling/
> 
> Edit, my bad, seems they don't have it either.


Links back to AMD's driver page. No Omega driver.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So has anyone actually bothered downloading it from here???
> 
> http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/amd-overhauls-catalyst-introduces-super-sampling/
> 
> Edit, my bad, seems they don't have it either.


There's nowhere to download it.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> There's nowhere to download it.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> OBS doesnt work with crossfire I believe, and APP is way less performance intensive than VCE. Not sure why, but it is.
> 
> I own Playclaw, Bandicam, DXtory, and Action! I also use OBS, Afterburner, Raptr, Overwolf, and FFSplit.
> 
> I have tried everything so far, and when streaming to twitch, nothing really beats APP with Action!


OBS does work with Crossfire, i use it.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> OBS does work with Crossfire, i use it.


can you link me to the build your using, because any time I have used it, my framerate is halved, because it immediately quits using any of the other cards. It will work and you dont have to use turn off crossfire, but it doesn't let more than one card work when you do.... So if you got it working can you post how? Do me a favor run a twitch stream of BF4 with the framerate counter using obs without crossfire then run it with, let me know if crossfire is working then.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> when patch notes contain things like" fix for black screens "and" fix for not waking up out of sleep", those are fixes for peoples *broken* products. You may not have those particular issues, and you may only be concerned with the fluff features like VSR, but some people genuinely have issues that these drivers fix. So yes, when you have a product that you sold and it is not working as intended it is a broken product, and when you have a fix for said broken product you should give it to the people who bought your product, and not do some self serving marketing hoopla first. That's called being a good business who shows customer respect.


The only thing I have to say is: *Every driver update since the dawn of time.* I got an nvidia gpu and I can name you tons of driver bugs that has been there for over a year even on a single card. How can you even be angry that they are trying to fix issues? I don't think they wake up in the morning trying to create bugs in one of the the million of line of code they have. Honestly stop with the AMD bashing it's getting old, most of their driver team has been hard at work to give the many features they add, fixing existing problem and try their best to give us good products. BOO HOO you waited 4 days for a driver release because they wanted to do some PR, get over yourself.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's strange. Has anyone noticed how dramatic and needy gamers have become? Everyone demands add-ons with the silliest acronyms. You can't be happy these days unless you are sporting a bazillion add-ons.


It's sad really. While i'm not discrediting competition and by all means a good product people take it all for granted and I feel like many don't remember the days of true pc gaming issues with drivers and the various problems. PC gaming as well as building a PC is the easiest and most trouble free it's ever been and it bothers me to no end to see constant whining from both sides.

Give me a good card and good driver stability and i'm happy. Any additional features are just icing on top.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Sorry if this was mentioned already, but according to the rumor mill the driver is actually supposed to land on the 9th (Tuesday).


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> can you link me to the build your using, because any time I have used it, my framerate is halved, because it immediately quits using any of the other cards. It will work and you dont have to use turn off crossfire, but it doesn't let more than one card work when you do.... So if you got it working can you post how? Do me a favor run a twitch stream of BF4 with the framerate counter using obs without crossfire then run it with, let me know if crossfire is working then.


v0612b I used it to stream to Twitch and i had no problem with 3way CF.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> OBS does work with Crossfire, i use it.


I second this. Did a play with alien isolation and it ran flawlessly. Max settings at 1080p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE6LybBtWqs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoever wants to, it's part of a public SDK. OBS has a branch that supports it.
> 
> http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/
> 
> CyperLink uses it too, I'm sure a few others as well.


If you install the VCE APP you can use it in dxtory as well. Gives much better framerates than other codecs. I pair it with quicksync on OBS for next to no fps loss when streaming.


----------



## sugarhell

VCE with obs for anyone who wants to try. I am using it for months

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


----------



## piquadrat

I really want to hear much more about Fluid Video Engine, especially interpolation quality.

This is (at least on paper) *the most innovative feature* of these drivers for me. But I know I'm at dramatic minority here.
But as strange as it sounds *there wasn't any successful attempt to deal with the temporal artifacts (low sampling freq. etc.) associated with video signal in the history of the graphics cards business*.

Of course there are initiatives like Smooth Video Project but they have to build these solution from scratch as they find no hard/soft support from card makers at all.
Just like the graphic cards was not supposed to process and display motion video in the first order.
I wonder if Fluid Video will change something in this gods forsaken territory.
And how fast will it diffuse into open source community as I don't want to buy another version of PowerDVD which is clearly suggested here.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> The only thing I have to say is: *Every driver update since the dawn of time.* I got an nvidia gpu and I can name you tons of driver bugs that has been there for over a year even on a single card. How can you even be angry that they are trying to fix issues? I don't think they wake up in the morning trying to create bugs in one of the the million of line of code they have. Honestly stop with the AMD bashing it's getting old, most of their driver team has been hard at work to give the many features they add, fixing existing problem and try their best to give us good products. BOO HOO you waited 4 days for a driver release because they wanted to do some PR, get over yourself.


While I appreciate the fact, that your cards work. And that you have to defend a corporate entity, I am sure that guy named AMD appreciates it, and the guy named Nvidia hates you by the way. So you made a friend! So get over yourself please, I am not taking sides here. I spent over $1500 for these 290x's when they were released, and they have had issues since day one. If I want to express my disappointment with them I will.

It is not about just waiting a year for a fix, even though it has been over a year. The problem is: the fix is done, the driver is complete, *the reviewers have the driver*, and *the customers do not.* If you don't see how dumb that is, I can't help ya. Normal companies with broken products outside in the normal world do not do this.,Normal people do not take sides with corporations in the real world to the point that PC fanboys do. That is why, in the normal world, when something is broken and the company has a fix they do not advertise the fix for a few days before they give it to their customers.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned already, but according to the rumor mill the driver is actually supposed to land on the 9th (Tuesday).


Where did you hear that?
Just curious ....


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I believe he was talking about Nvidia's Dynamic V-Sync, which is entirely different from G-Sync and FreeSync.


spot on. I am actually surprise AMD didnt want to add such simple feature. I guess if they cant, I just Change color.


----------



## BradleyW

Whichever colour you go with, red or green, you'll be disappointed in one way or another.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Whichever colour you go with, red or green, you'll be disappointed in one way or another.


Pretty much the reason why I am questioning whether I should upgrade my GPU when the 300 series comes out. If that series will fail my last chance will be the 990.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> spot on. I am actually surprise AMD didnt want to add such simple feature. I guess if they cant, I just Change color.


radeonpro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Pretty much the reason why I am questioning whether I should upgrade my GPU when the 300 series comes out. If that series will fail my last chance will be the 990.


There is a chance that the r9 300 will be volcanic islands based(hawaii improvement) to compete with the gtx 980 and the 2nd half to get Pirate/Caribbean islands to compete with the true high end gpu of nvidia the gm200/210
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/36492-amd-next-gen-graphics-are-caribbean-islands


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> radeonpro
> There is a chance that the r9 300 will be volcanic islands based(hawaii improvement) to compete with the gtx 980 and the 2nd half to get Pirate/Caribbean islands to compete with the true high end gpu of nvidia the gm200/210
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/36492-amd-next-gen-graphics-are-caribbean-islands


So they are expecting the series to come out in summer, I expected to have it by spring already. Wow so Nvidia GPUs will pretty much dominate for like another 6 months.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> radeonpro
> There is a chance that the r9 300 will be volcanic islands based(hawaii improvement) to compete with the gtx 980 and the 2nd half to get Pirate/Caribbean islands to compete with the true high end gpu of nvidia the gm200/210
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/36492-amd-next-gen-graphics-are-caribbean-islands


wow I hope that summer 2015 isn't the release date for the r9 300s.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So they are expecting the series to come out in summer, I expected to have it by spring already. Wow so Nvidia GPUs will pretty much dominate for like another 6 months.


if they release a 3500sp hawaii gpu they can be tied with a gtx 980 and make it a 100usd cheaper card maybe with a water cooling

Let`s suppose they use the 8GHz Hynix chips with 512Bits they can get 512GB/s of gddr5 of course they can use the older 5.5GHz of the older hawaii


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> if they release a 3500sp hawaii gpu they can be tied with a gtx 980 and make it a 100usd cheaper card maybe with a water cooling


You think they will release another Hawaii GPU before the 300 series?


----------



## Klocek001

that would be insanely hot as reference


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> that would be insanely hot as reference


That is the reason why it will be water cooled as he said, in case it will get actually released.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You think they will release another Hawaii GPU before the 300 series?


i dont kniw what to believe because if their improvement of the new architecture isnt much greater than 15% and they expected to use 3072s SP 28nm with more transistors than hawaii? it would be pretty hot and a bit more expensive and then how much gains they would get on using the same architecture on two different nodes?

I dont know about productions costs but wouldnt be easier to do another hawaii gpu with wcing priced at 450-500Usd and use the new drivers that already are compatible with hawaii with the same gpu to get more profit meanwhile they wait for the 14-16nm node that will be ready on the q4-2015


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> OBS does work with Crossfire, i use it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> v0612b I used it to stream to Twitch and i had no problem with 3way CF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> I second this. Did a play with alien isolation and it ran flawlessly. Max settings at 1080p
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE6LybBtWqs&feature=youtu.be


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> VCE with obs for anyone who wants to try. I am using it for months
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


Yeah it runs ok, but it still takes it down to one card, just tried it. as in the streaming works and yes you can have crossfire turned on, but as soon as you start streaming it streams and plays the game using one card. Turn on an OSD and see. I can watch my FPS drop immediately from 150 fps in BF4 to 80-90. I can watch GPU usage go from 99,99,99 to 99,0,0. as soon as i hit the stream hotkey. So keep in mind I can stream at like 80-90 FPS which is pretty good, but it is still only using one card. So how are you guys determining that crossfire is working while you stream? Are you looking at your GPU usage?

It is a known issue btw:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-disabling-crossfire.2536/


----------



## Adglu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> I really want to hear much more about Fluid Video Engine, especially interpolation quality.
> 
> This is (at least on paper) *the most innovative feature* of these drivers for me. But I know I'm at dramatic minority here.
> But as strange as it sounds *there wasn't any successful attempt to deal with the temporal artifacts (low sampling freq. etc.) associated with video signal in the history of the graphics cards business*.
> 
> Of course there are initiatives like Smooth Video Project but they have to build these solution from scratch as they find no hard/soft support from card makers at all.
> Just like the graphic cards was not supposed to process and display motion video in the first order.
> I wonder if Fluid Video will change something in this gods forsaken territory.
> And how fast will it diffuse into open source community as I don't want to buy another version of PowerDVD which is clearly suggested here.


Well for me SVP works pretty much flawlessly and i use it for everything except anime. Still it would be nice to see lower CPU loads with more efficient GPU acceleration
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> There is a chance that the r9 300 will be volcanic islands based(hawaii improvement) to compete with the gtx 980 and the 2nd half to get Pirate/Caribbean islands to compete with the true high end gpu of nvidia the gm200/210
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/36492-amd-next-gen-graphics-are-caribbean-islands


I wouldn't trust that author http://fudzilla.com/home/item/35488-nvidia-maxwell-geforce-800-comes-in-september


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adglu*
> 
> I wouldn't trust that author http://fudzilla.com/home/item/35488-nvidia-maxwell-geforce-800-comes-in-september


Well the 800 series were Mobile GPU's only so that got renamed to the 900 series and it launched in Sept: Link


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> While I appreciate the fact, that your cards work. And that you have to defend a corporate entity, I am sure that guy named AMD appreciates it, and the guy named Nvidia hates you by the way. So you made a friend! So get over yourself please, I am not taking sides here. I spent over $1500 for these 290x's when they were released, and they have had issues since day one. If I want to express my disappointment with them I will.
> 
> It is not about just waiting a year for a fix, even though it has been over a year. The problem is: the fix is done, the driver is complete, *the reviewers have the driver*, and *the customers do not.* If you don't see how dumb that is, I can't help ya. Normal companies with broken products outside in the normal world do not do this.,Normal people do not take sides with corporations in the real world to the point that PC fanboys do. That is why, in the normal world, when something is broken and the company has a fix *they do not advertise the fix for a few days* before they give it to their customers.


That is because normal companies have attorneys advertise factory recalls for months and take longer than a few days for them to follow through with the fixes.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adglu*
> 
> Well for me SVP works pretty much flawlessly and i use it for everything except anime. Still it would be nice to see lower CPU loads with more efficient GPU acceleration
> I wouldn't trust that author http://fudzilla.com/home/item/35488-nvidia-maxwell-geforce-800-comes-in-september


Well maybe his sources are trustable this time? May e his article is mere speculation?

We have to wait to see either way amd just released a chart of "Captain jack" gpu which can be the true incoming gpu and I am doing speculations on false rumours?

We have to wait


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is the reason why it will be water cooled as he said, in case it will get actually released.


Doesn't matter if it is air cooled or water cooled.

TDP is TDP regardless of how you move the heat energy away from the chip

See: Second law of Thermodynamics.

It's still wasted energy in the form of heat, which means higher electricity costs and a warmer room.


----------



## rdr09

i have 2 290s and a central air. should i be concerned?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It's still wasted energy in the form of heat, which means higher electricity costs and a warmer room.


Where I live warm room is considered an advantage. Apparently 97% of people on Earth live in warmer places than I do and I am truly sorry for the remaining 3% freezing their tails off (probably on permafrost layer tundra).


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> wow I hope that summer 2015 isn't the release date for the r9 300s.


fudzilla and wccftech should not be bothered with. there are bottom of the pile internet trash sites which act as if they are giving credible info.







.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xundeadgenesisx*
> 
> That is because normal companies have attorneys advertise factory recalls for months and take longer than a few days for them to follow through with the fixes.


Anyway agree to disagree it will be here Tuesday, and it is what it is.


----------



## Ramzinho

8GB 390X seems more and more appealing to me right now... i already started saving.. And i really really can't wait


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is air cooled or water cooled.
> 
> TDP is TDP regardless of how you move the heat energy away from the chip
> 
> See: Second law of Thermodynamics.
> 
> It's still wasted energy in the form of heat, which means higher electricity costs and a warmer room.


But the lower chip temperature the less throttling it could reach







it´s about what way is more efficient to transfer the heat quickly to keep your gpu as cool as it could. what would happen if AMD would hav used a bad reference cooling for a R9 295x2? worse performance due to throttling.and if there wouldnt be a need of better cooling why AMD released 4.7GHz cpus with a kit of watercooling instead using a stock air cooler?

but those water cooling solutions are just for big amount of heat like 350 or 400w which would need a really big air cooler which wouldnt fit on many cases as a stock solution


----------



## Orangey

I'm not normally heavy into conspiracies but what if AMD paid Fudzilla to run this FUD to keep Nvidia guessing?

They are already suspected of running a "30fps = good" piece paid for by Ubi.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> I'm not normally heavy into conspiracies but what if AMD paid Fudzilla to run this FUD to keep Nvidia guessing?
> 
> They are already suspected of running a "30fps = good" piece paid for by Ubi.


i highly doubt it.. cause apart of Them blabering unreal stuff sometimes. they kinda achieved everything they promised. they dont need to lie or make such a fuss about a driver. beside most of the features are already supported by Nvidia..


----------



## piquadrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adglu*
> 
> Well for me SVP works pretty much flawlessly and i use it for everything except anime. Still it would be nice to see lower CPU loads with more efficient GPU acceleration


SVP generates to many artifacts. Definitely not the same league as most of the better TV sets on the market right now. Not even close. And I'm a long-term SVP user.
Power efficiency is the deal breaker. In the current form SVP (and derivatives like DimitriRenderer) is not usable as a part of energy efficient HTPC systems (1080p in mind). Too much problem with heat and integration.
On the other hand if the whole Fluid Video thing is supposed to be only bluray and only PowerDVD feature it will die alone and almost nobody will care.

They have to expose programming interface to open software community for easy integration with current software. Just like others did with for instance: hardware assist for h.264 codecs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So they are expecting the series to come out in summer, I expected to have it by spring already. Wow so Nvidia GPUs will pretty much dominate for like another 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> if they release a 3500sp hawaii gpu they can be tied with a gtx 980 and make it a 100usd cheaper card maybe with a water cooling
> 
> Let`s suppose they use the 8GHz Hynix chips with 512Bits they can get 512GB/s of gddr5 of course they can use the older 5.5GHz of the older hawaii
Click to expand...

Why would we assume 8Ghz GDDR5 when the same bandwidth of HBM can be had for far far less energy consumption?

Fudzilla is not reputable and nor is WCCF, and both their rumors conflict heavily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adglu*
> 
> Well for me SVP works pretty much flawlessly and i use it for everything except anime. Still it would be nice to see lower CPU loads with more efficient GPU acceleration
> I wouldn't trust that author http://fudzilla.com/home/item/35488-nvidia-maxwell-geforce-800-comes-in-september
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe his sources are trustable this time? May e his article is mere speculation?
> 
> We have to wait to see either way amd just released a chart of "Captain jack" gpu which can be the true incoming gpu and I am doing speculations on false rumours?
> 
> We have to wait
Click to expand...

AMD did not release anything. Some asian enthusiast site released it.

If you have proof that AMD themselves said anything at all, link away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i have 2 290s and a central air. should i be concerned?


Do you use them to fold? Does your electricity cost an absurdly high amount?

(250 x 2 / 1000) x hours per day x 365 x cost per KwH = yearly cost of your GPU.

~250W/card under max load, two of them if all your games support crossfire, turn it into kilowatts, multiply by how many hours a day average, turn it into a total year, and multiply by average energy cost. Now you know how much it cost to run your GPUs.

In all likelihood your energy bill for the GPUs is under $60/year.

Central air or not only makes a real difference if you use it for more than a few months of the year and never just open a window. It helps make up for itself during the cold months when the heater runs less. If you do use Central Air 24/7/365 however, roughly double the cost, as it has to counter it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> wow I hope that summer 2015 isn't the release date for the r9 300s.
> 
> 
> 
> fudzilla and wccftech should not be bothered with. there are bottom of the pile internet trash sites which act as if they are giving credible info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yup, pretty much.


----------



## PunkX 1

OBS is pretty baus









Just tried it.


----------



## inedenimadam

do we really have to wait til next week for these? Its the weekend, and a new set of drivers to play with would be pretty flippin' sweet.


----------



## fullban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do we really have to wait til next week for these? Its the weekend, and a new set of drivers to play with would be pretty flippin' sweet.


yes would love these drivers, I am saving farcry4 for crossfire 290s, hopefully will have a profile fixed in it.


----------



## vonPelz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> SVP generates to many artifacts. Definitely not the same league as most of the better TV sets on the market right now. Not even close. And I'm a long-term SVP user.
> Power efficiency is the deal breaker. In the current form SVP (and derivatives like DimitriRenderer) is not usable as a part of energy efficient HTPC systems (1080p in mind). Too much problem with heat and integration.
> On the other hand if the whole Fluid Video thing is supposed to be only bluray and only PowerDVD feature it will die alone and almost nobody will care.
> 
> They have to expose programming interface to open software community for easy integration with current software. Just like others did with for instance: hardware assist for h.264 codecs.


Agree. Here's to hoping they make Fluid Video an universal option in CCC like the other video enhancement features, as these seem to work with most video renderers.

It's hard to believe that no GPU has had a motion interpolation yet implemented, since TVs have had it for years...


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why would we assume 8Ghz GDDR5 when the same bandwidth of HBM can be had for far far less energy consumption?
> 
> .


Because Hynix just release it and can keep up the bandwidth of a 4Hi stack without the mem limitation,where the main concern is the power consumption of the GPU and HBM could be more expensive than using GDDR5
Quote:


> AMD did not release anything. Some asian enthusiast site released it.
> 
> If you have proof that AMD themselves said anything at all, link away.


who supplied the sample?


----------



## SkateZilla

If I'm reading the slides correctly,

I assume VSR only works on Hawaii GPUs? (Says 290/285 on the bottom)


----------



## maddangerous

Does anyone know how this might affect Kaveri's CPU performance?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Does anyone know how this might affect Kaveri's CPU performance?


It won't have any effect.

Well, there could be slightly less driver overhead in games, but they aren't advertising that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Does anyone know how this might affect Kaveri's CPU performance?


According to the slides, up to 29% increase in certain scenarios for APU users...and I assume that they are concentrating on their flagship APUs first.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It won't have any effect.
> 
> Well, there could be slightly less driver overhead in games, but they aren't advertising that.


Yeah they can't reveal their whole hand yet. but I feel there might be SOMETHING there in the CPU side. (I'm hoping really)
Not that mine performs badly or anything. Free performance is always great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> According to the slides, up to 29% increase in certain scenarios for APU users...and I assume that they are concentrating on their flagship APUs first.


Yeah, I have a 7850k so I am hopeful.

Thank you both, I'm working so I don't have time to look at all the pretty pictures


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It won't have any effect.
> 
> Well, there could be slightly less driver overhead in games, but they aren't advertising that.



Less driver overhead.

I hope they will have a major event soon with these new drivers, new cards, Carrizo-L and a Carrizo preview.


----------



## the9quad

Can you guys who have OBS working with crossfire fire up BF4 and stream to twitch with a on screen display showing usage on all your cards please. If it is working for you I'd like to try and get mine working, if it isn't, I won't bother wasting time. I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Yeah it runs ok, but it still takes it down to one card, just tried it. as in the streaming works and yes you can have crossfire turned on, but as soon as you start streaming it streams and plays the game using one card. Turn on an OSD and see. I can watch my FPS drop immediately from 150 fps in BF4 to 80-90. I can watch GPU usage go from 99,99,99 to 99,0,0. as soon as i hit the stream hotkey. So keep in mind I can stream at like 80-90 FPS which is pretty good, but it is still only using one card. So how are you guys determining that crossfire is working while you stream? Are you looking at your GPU usage?
> 
> It is a known issue btw:
> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-disabling-crossfire.2536/


I use after burner to monitor my GPU usage and OBS has never given me any CF issues


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> While I appreciate the fact, that your cards work. And that you have to defend a corporate entity, I am sure that guy named AMD appreciates it, and the guy named Nvidia hates you by the way. So you made a friend! So get over yourself please, I am not taking sides here. I spent over $1500 for these 290x's when they were released, and they have had issues since day one. If I want to express my disappointment with them I will.
> 
> It is not about just waiting a year for a fix, even though it has been over a year. *The problem is: the fix is done, the driver is complete,* the reviewers have the driver, and *the customers do not.* If you don't see how dumb that is, I can't help ya. Normal companies with broken products outside in the normal world do not do this.,*Normal people do not take sides with corporations in the real world to the point that PC fanboys do. That is why, in the normal world, when something is broken and the company has a fix they do not advertise the fix for a few days before they give it to their customers.*


The major selling points to the new drivers are the added features, they will and have to market those kind of thing.I really don't get how you are so angry about this. Every game, movies, hardware and driver review has been like that in the past..I don't know the issues you are having but if you waited a whole year with those I'm sure it's not that bad. I don't own any amd product i'm just over with all the bashing there has been lately. Fame pacing seem to be even better then nvidia's multi gpu solution, they offer great value and keep up with the new features.


----------



## erocker

Don't need to sell me on these drivers.. they're free!!







I'll take a free performance bump any day if I can get one.

Also, hopefully we'll be seeing some more leaks on their next gen card.. Seems to happen when an overhauled driver comes out.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can you guys who have OBS working with crossfire fire up BF4 and stream to twitch with a on screen display showing usage on all your cards please. If it is working for you I'd like to try and get mine working, if it isn't, I won't bother wasting time. I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


i just tried it with the vce or whatever it is and it disables CF for me running 3 cards


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Can you guys who have OBS working with crossfire fire up BF4 and stream to twitch with a on screen display showing usage on all your cards please. If it is working for you I'd like to try and get mine working, if it isn't, I won't bother wasting time. I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


BF4 is not a game that i have streamed before but i gave it a go and indeed the other cards went back to 2D clocks, so it seems it specific to BF4 as other games do not have this issue for me.


----------



## paulerxx

The only issue I have with AMD drivers is CCC being insanely slow while starting up...I've owned a bunch of ATI and Nvidia cards over the years, one set of drivers is just as good as the other.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> The only issue I have with AMD drivers is CCC being insanely slow while starting up...I've owned a bunch of ATI and Nvidia cards over the years, one set of drivers is just as good as the other.


It is one of the first things that loads up for me. Do you have a SSD?


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> It is one of the first things that loads up for me. Do you have a SSD?


Sadly no.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Sadly no.


thats most likely your issue it opens almost instantly for me and im also using an ssd


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> thats most likely your issue it opens almost instantly for me and im also using an ssd


Same, was just going to ask if it was on a SSD because mine loads instantly


----------



## yawa

I'm just surprised they kept this secret for so long. Im dying to try these, as I'm getting shades of the 7950/7970 "out of nowhere" driver a few years back that extended the relevant life of those cards well past it's expiration point.

If nothing else, I'm just going to be happy with being able to "driver level downsample" and having an excuse to rebench everything.

Anyone see a leak yet? I know with previous AMD drivers (Kaveri comes to mind) there were leaks through laptop vendor sites like HP before they hit the main one.


----------



## jason387

Are these drivers out for download as yet?


----------



## Xoriam

Someone said monday or tuesday


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> i just tried it with the vce or whatever it is and it disables CF for me running 3 cards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> BF4 is not a game that i have streamed before but i gave it a go and indeed the other cards went back to 2D clocks, so it seems it specific to BF4 as other games do not have this issue for me.


Thanks for trying guys, I appreciate it. Only program I can get to stream Bf4 with crossfire correctly so far is action!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Someone said monday or tuesday


On the 9th, Tuesday.


----------



## NEK4TE

so, in this case (from my understanding) 1080P with these drives will - still be a good buy? 1080P (144Hz)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEK4TE*
> 
> so, in this case (from my understanding) 1080P with these drives will - still be a good buy? 1080P (144Hz)


Nah. You want 1440p now at least if you want 144Hz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> I can't tell if this is a troll or serious.


What do you mean? There is no reason to get 1080p anymore. We have 1440p monitors if you must have 144Hz, Else 21:9 or 4K. Spending money in 1080p now its stupid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Spending money in 1080p now its stupid.


Or frugal. 1440p and 144hz still requires allot of GPU motivation.

Its always cheapest to be behind the curve.


----------



## NEK4TE

Recently got both 4k (28" for me) and 1080P (144Hz 27" for my wife) - i think i am gonna switch with her









anyway, we will see how it will perform on her PC with these drivers once they are out.

Thanks guys


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Spending money in 1080p now its stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Or frugal. 1440p and 144hz still requires allot of GPU motivation.
> 
> Its always cheapest to be behind the curve.
Click to expand...

You can always "grow into" 1440p 144Hz with better GPUs later on. You'll always be upgrading GPUs so you might as well avoiding having to upgrade from 1080p 144Hz to 1440p 144Hz if you can


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean? There is no reason to get 1080p anymore. We have 1440p monitors if you must have 144Hz, Else 21:9 or 4K. Spending money in 1080p now its stupid.


Find me ANY current or semi current game--ANYWHERE, that can get 144 FPS at 2560x1440 at max detail on a single video card, please.

You won't.
Not everyone on these forums uses SLI/crossfire/multiple video cards.
1080p is fine.
if you don't like it, go buy 1440p and don't whine about people who are on 1080p.

I'm on a 1080p 27" TN. I love it.
I have two 1080p 24" TN's. Both have lightboost as well as the 27" (BBR). Guess what I use?
The 27".

According to you,1080p 27" sucks, is worthless is horrible and I shouldn't be using it, right?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Find me ANY current or semi current game--ANYWHERE, that can get 144 FPS at 2560x1440 at max detail on a single video card, please.
> 
> You won't.
> Not everyone on these forums uses SLI/crossfire/multiple video cards.
> 1080p is fine.
> if you don't like it, go buy 1440p and don't whine about people who are on 1080p.
> 
> I'm on a 1080p 27" TN. I love it.
> I have two 1080p 24" TN's. Both have lightboost as well as the 27" (BBR). Guess what I use?
> The 27".
> 
> According to you,1080p 27" sucks, is worthless is horrible and I shouldn't be using it, right?


i will say this:

Having just upgraded to a GTX 970, and I have a 27" Samsung 1080p monitor, it is great. Ultra everything @ 1080p.

So that sucks now? well damn














I guess I'm already behind.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> *Find me ANY current or semi current game--ANYWHERE, that can get 144 FPS at 2560x1440 at max detail on a single video card, please.*
> 
> You won't.
> Not everyone on these forums uses SLI/crossfire/multiple video cards.
> 1080p is fine.
> if you don't like it, go buy 1440p and don't whine about people who are on 1080p.
> 
> I'm on a 1080p 27" TN. I love it.
> I have two 1080p 24" TN's. Both have lightboost as well as the 27" (BBR). Guess what I use?
> The 27".
> 
> According to you,1080p 27" sucks, is worthless is horrible and I shouldn't be using it, right?


QFT.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do you mean? There is no reason to get 1080p anymore. We have 1440p monitors if you must have 144Hz, Else 21:9 or 4K. Spending money in 1080p now its stupid.


To change your perspective, for 99.99% of the population out there, wouldn't they say spending money on 1440p/4K/120Hz/144Hz is stupid instead? We're spending insane amounts of money for a very small amount of "improvement". Is there any significant difference for your average gamer when you compare playing on 1080p or 1440p? No, not really, even I can admit that.

By your logic, it's like saying the following: "There is no reason to have DDR3 anymore. We have DDR4, spending money on DDR3 now is stupid."

I'm not sure if you're jaded by what you have, but to expect everyone to be able to afford going 1440p or have the GPU horsepower to drive it, sounds like an elitist statement. I only know very few people who have 1440p (myself included) and almost no one who actually owns a 4K monitor. Yes, this is OCN, but most people here have more important priorities or only have their computers as a minor/side hobby.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> To change your perspective, for 99.99% of the population out there, wouldn't they say spending money on 1440p/4K/120Hz/144Hz is stupid instead? We're spending insane amounts of money for a very small amount of "improvement". Is there any significant difference for your average gamer when you compare playing on 1080p or 1440p? No, not really, even I can admit that.
> 
> By your logic, it's like saying the following: "There is no reason to have DDR3 anymore. We have DDR4, spending money on DDR3 now is stupid."
> 
> I'm not sure if you're jaded by what you have, but to expect everyone to be able to afford going 1440p or have the GPU horsepower to drive it, sounds like an elitist statement. I only know very few people who have 1440p (myself included) and almost no one who actually owns a 4K monitor. Yes, this is OCN, but most people here have more important priorities or only have their computers as a minor/side hobby.


Very small amount of improvement? I wouldnt say so. For me going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 was a significant improvement in visual quality even though during my transition I maintained the same refresh rate.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Very small amount of improvement? I wouldnt say so. For me going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 was a significant improvement in visual quality even though during my transition I maintained the same refresh rate.


For the "peasants" that have wasted money on a 1080p monitor, they can downsample from 1440p. Plain and simple.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> For the "peasants" that have wasted money on a 1080p monitor, they can downsample from 1440p. Plain and simple.


i think you mean superscale from 1080p to 1440p? In which case, no, it's not an improvement. Even superscaling from 1080p to 4K in WoW made content look worse than native 1080p


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i think you mean superscale from 1080p to 1440p? In which case, no, it's not an improvement. Even superscaling from 1080p to 4K in WoW made content look worse than native 1080p


No he means downscaling, or supersampling depending on who you ask and what time of the day it is. And it definitely does increase quality. Sure it isn't as good as native 1440p, and you'd be silly to think as such, but it does net a substantial increase in IQ.

Considering the price jump from a good 1080p monitor to a 1440p, I would hazard to guess you could get a 144hz 1080p monitor for nearly the same price and notice a larger difference in the refresh rate than the boost in IQ. That is completely my opinion though.


----------



## mboner1

I have owned 4 different 1440p ips monitors and if you are comparing a 27 inch 1440p monitor to a 1080p 27 inch monitor from 1 foot away there is a noticeable difference, really i dont see much reason for anyone buying a new monitor to not get 1440p with the prices the way they are. Currently i have switched to using a 50 inch 1080p tv from about 8 feet away, personally i am getting more enjoymebt this way , especially when mates come around compared to 3 dudes crowded around a 1440p monitor, its really horses for courses, what rocks your boat might not rock mine and vice versa.


----------



## Cybertox

So is it officially confirmed that these omega drivers wont be supporting anything lower than a 290?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i think you mean superscale from 1080p to 1440p? In which case, no, it's not an improvement. Even superscaling from 1080p to 4K in WoW made content look worse than native 1080p


Downsampling in any form would make a difference.

Here's me downsampling from 1080p on a 768p monitor in Far Cry 3 a while ago:


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Very small amount of improvement? I wouldnt say so. For me going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 was a significant improvement in visual quality even though during my transition I maintained the same refresh rate.


Again, let's consider the average gamer's point of view, it doesn't change the way you play. Most people will enjoy their games at 1080p or even at lower resolutions, so why should they spend more money to enjoy the game in the same fashion? Comparing a 27" 1440p to a 27" 1080p will definitely look crisper, but does it actually change the way people can enjoy a game?

I have a Qnix 1440p @ 120Hz and have also used an Eyefinity setup of 3x 1080p monitors in Portrait mode. Visually they were improved setups compared to a single 1080p screen, but the games I played were still "enjoyed" to the same level as a single 1080p screen.

Do you understand what I mean by small amount of improvement with this view?


----------



## delboy67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So is it officially confirmed that these omega drivers wont be supporting anything lower than a 290?


No, everything from apu up is supported, some features are only for 290(x) and 285 though.


----------



## Atomfix

Will we see any Driver hacks to get the VSA to work on 7000* Series?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Again, let's consider the average gamer's point of view, it doesn't change the way you play. Most people will enjoy their games at 1080p or even at lower resolutions, so why should they spend more money to enjoy the game in the same fashion? Comparing a 27" 1440p to a 27" 1080p will definitely look crisper, but does it actually change the way people can enjoy a game?
> 
> I have a Qnix 1440p @ 120Hz and have also used an Eyefinity setup of 3x 1080p monitors in Portrait mode. Visually they were improved setups compared to a single 1080p screen, but the games I played were still "enjoyed" to the same level as a single 1080p screen.
> 
> Do you understand what I mean by small amount of improvement with this view?


There is a significant improvement in visual quality. Of course it doesnt change the way you play but it provides a better experience in terms of visuals. You are talking about enjoyment but most games are being enjoyed due to their gameplay not graphics. I enjoyed playing games on my PS2 because they had very good and very enjoyable gameplay and I did not pay much attention to graphics or the overall visual experience that I was getting. Now I have higher standards hence the fact why I play at 2560x1440, I get a better experience in terms of graphical representation of the game that I am playing but the most enjoyment comes for actually something that is interesting and nice to play, additionally it looks good and increases that enjoyment for me.What you are talking about is just not the same thing.


----------



## Newbie2009

So at worst, this driver is to amd what the previous Nvidia driver was, to lower overhead and improve performance? I like the downsampling option.


----------



## Jaydev16

How can I get this and will it work its magic on my R7 260X?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Will we see any Driver hacks to get the VSA to work on 7000* Series?


I'm pretty sure subsequent driver releases will add VSR support to the 7000 series.

The original DSR drivers were limited to ONLY the 970 and 980. Later versions added support all the way down to Femi.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> How can I get this and will it work its magic on my R7 260X?


You cannot get this, not now. The release date is rumoured to be Tuesday the 9th of December.


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You cannot get this, not now. The release date is rumoured to be Tuesday the 9th of December.


Sounds juicy. Will I get a performance boost? Anything more than the normal fluctuations caused by updating?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Downsampling in any form would make a difference.
> 
> Here's me downsampling from 1080p on a 768p monitor in Far Cry 3 a while ago:


I have the option to "downsample" (or whichever term is the most correct one to use) as per GeForce Experience, and any game that runs well enough to run 4k res on one of my 1080p screens looks like garbage. The re-scaling messes with UI element clarity, menus, in-game text etc.

I have the option to turn it on for a few games, but in no way, shape, or form is it desirable IMO. Although you haven't said it directly, people who think re-scaling game assets to another non-native resolution is the same as playing at a higher, native resolution are genuinely lying to themselves, or they simply don't know what those higher resolutions actually look like in their native forms


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have the option to "downsample" (or whichever term is the most correct one to use) as per GeForce Experience, and any game that runs well enough to run 4k res on one of my 1080p screens looks like garbage. The re-scaling messes with UI element clarity, menus, in-game text etc.
> 
> I have the option to turn it on for a few games, but in no way, shape, or form is it desirable IMO. Although you haven't said it directly, people who think re-scaling game assets to another non-native resolution is the same as playing at a higher, native resolution are genuinely lying to themselves, or they simply don't know what those higher resolutions actually look like in their native
> forms


Nobody denied that native is better than downscaling. That's a given.

However, for somebody who stays at a lower resolution, it's a boon.

Also, I don't buy the fact that downscaling from 4K to 1080p looks like garbage, sorry. I didn't use GeForce Experience, either. Just created a higher res in NCP and set that in-game.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Nobody denied that native is better than downscaling. That's a given.
> 
> However, for somebody who stays at a lower resolution, it's a boon.


Considering the fact how downscaling performs and how it is getting supported, it is not a boon.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Considering the fact how downscaling performs and how it is getting supported, it is not a boon.


Downscaling is not limited to Far Cry 4, Unity, Shadow of Mordor. A lot of folks with lower-res screens would sometimes like to play their older, favorite games with higher visuals.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Nobody denied that native is better than downscaling. That's a given.
> 
> However, for somebody who stays at a lower resolution, it's a boon.
> 
> Also, I don't buy the fact that downscaling from 4K to 1080p looks like garbage, sorry. I didn't use GeForce Experience, either. Just created a higher res in NCP and set that in-game.


Horses for courses I guess. I've tried 4K via NCP as well back in the day; hard to give a direct comparison given the time lapse tho. I suppose for FPS titles that don't spend much time dealing with UI elements or text (as opposed to raw game textures), then the situation might change somewhat.

I say "somewhat", because I find the prettiness of an FPS game secondary. Maybe it's simply because I'm not a casual, but I don't play FPS titles for much else other than competitive gameplay. In competition, performance > prettiness, every single time. Most obvious example would have to be CS:GO players playing with lower resolutions in 5:4 on 1080p native monitors.

Switching focus to MMO's, I'd be willing to add prettiness because frankly I'm capped in performance anyway. My current rig would be matched by a G3258 and a 750Ti, so long as the that system's 3285 was overclocked to the same multi as my 4790k. So, in this situation, where I lose no performance for a prettiness gain, I'm happy to explore other aesthetic boons.....

However, as I mentioned previously, my current MMO squeeze (WoW) looks like trash when not at native res, so..... Yeah lol


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Horses for courses I guess. I've tried 4K via NCP as well back in the day; hard to give a direct comparison given the time lapse tho. I suppose for FPS titles that don't spend much time dealing with UI elements or text (as opposed to raw game textures), then the situation might change somewhat.
> 
> I say "somewhat", because I find the prettiness of an FPS game secondary. Maybe it's simply because I'm not a casual, but I don't play FPS titles for much else other than competitive gameplay. In competition, performance > prettiness, every single time. Most obvious example would have to be CS:GO players playing with lower resolutions in 5:4 on 1080p native monitors.
> 
> Switching focus to MMO's, I'd be willing to add prettiness because frankly I'm capped in performance anyway. My current rig would be matched by a G3258 and a 750Ti, so long as the that system's 3285 was overclocked to the same multi as my 4790k. So, in this situation, where I lose no performance for a prettiness gain, I'm happy to explore other aesthetic boons.....
> 
> However, as I mentioned previously, my current MMO squeeze (WoW) looks like trash when not at native res, so..... Yeah lol


it all comes down to personal preference, I suppose.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> radeonpro


nope, this 3rd party software has stop development & it occasionally has start up problem during windows boot. I am going to Nvidia just for this reason. I miss Nvidia adaptive Vsync that work everytime windows boot.


----------



## GekzOverlord

You all know nothing, I've been down sampling on my 1024x768 monitor before it was a thing (Hell, I didn't even know what It was, I just called it forced resolution)


----------



## the9quad

1080p to 1440p is nice, but not mind blowing. 1080p is perfectly fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 1080p to 1440p is nice, but not mind blowing. 1080p is perfectly fine.


^ Agreed

Looking forward to testing out some mock 4k though


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 1080p to 1440p is nice, but not mind blowing. 1080p is perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Agreed
> 
> Looking forward to testing out some mock 4k though
Click to expand...

I think "mock 4k" gives the wrong impression, you still only have 1/4 of the pixels. Its more in line with SSAA with better textures and higher cost. It has been a while since I have been able to downsample on AMD, but that is how I remember it behaving.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 1080p to 1440p is nice, but not mind blowing. 1080p is perfectly fine.


The point i was trying to make is 1080p and then down sampling and saying 1440p is not a improvement and requires a lot of GPU power. Down sampling requires same power as the resolution you render. Most people that have 1080p screens have them because they are stuck with them. 1440p is so much better. I would not say that about 4K because of resolution scaling. The workspace alone you get from 1440p is good enough upgrade.


----------



## lurker2501

When is the driver out?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> When is the driver out?


Do you mind reading the thread? The answer to your question is literally one page back.


----------



## yawa

How can anyone complain about this? Well other than AMD not releasing it RIGHT NOW.

Seriously? They did this back with the 7900 series, and it was awesome. It pushed those cards back into relevancy.

I can't wait personally.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> When is the driver out?


Supposedly the release date will be on the 9th..We'll just have to wait and see I guess..

One more reason for me to unlock my 290 to 290X and be bug free... Fingers crossed


----------



## Cybertox

FallenDreams has to update the thread with the release date then we wont be getting any of these questions.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> FallenDreams has to update the thread with the release date then we wont be getting any of these questions.


Well,to be fair,most of the previous pages are debating on something else


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> nope, this 3rd party software has stop development & it occasionally has start up problem during windows boot. I am going to Nvidia just for this reason. I miss Nvidia adaptive Vsync that work everytime windows boot.


Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.

Edit: Looks like it has. Still, too bad he won't allow anyone to continue the project.


----------



## mcg75

Guys, please get back on topic.

What's rude to one person isn't always rude to another. And debating about which is which derails this thread which is important to AMD owners.

Thanks.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, please get back on topic.
> 
> What's rude to one person isn't always rude to another. And debating about which is which derails this thread which is important to AMD owners.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mtcn77

Just watched a movie and came to see this surprise, this thread just continued the suspense...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.


He got hired and bought by AMD. There is nothing wrong with his talents finding good return, other than being the fact, sometimes following the silken threads of personal inspiration is more associative than the web of external authority.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.


Actually he is on the Raptr team now.
http://www.radeonpro.info/tag/raptr/

Nice of you to call someone who made something for free on his own time lazy though, stay classy bro.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.


----------



## Falkentyne

God, the salt, toxicity and elitism in this thread is real. Now we're attacking Radeon Pro's author also?
Jesus....going to take a break from this forum for awhile...


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.


there is nothing wrong with him. He got no obligation to continue Radeon pro project.









BUT it is AMD's fault for not implementing Adaptive Vsync on the driver level.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Development hasn't stopped for Radeon Pro. The creator is just lazy and refuses any help the community offers him.


That's both untrue, and completely devoid of class.

Development has, of course, stopped, and moreover that's an easily verifiable fact. RP's creator has never shown signs of refusing to cooperate with the community either, so that's a malicious fabrication. What on earth is your problem.


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> That's both untrue, and completely devoid of class.
> 
> Development has, of course, stopped, and moreover that's an easily verifiable fact. RP's creator has never shown signs of refusing to cooperate with the community either, so that's a malicious fabrication. What on earth is your problem.


Actually, there are countless threads offering the developer help to continue the project. He always refuses. I don't even know why he keeps the site up at this point. You need to cool your jets.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I have the option to turn it on for a few games, but in no way, shape, or form is it desirable IMO. Although you haven't said it directly, people who think re-scaling game assets to another non-native resolution is the same as playing at a higher, native resolution are genuinely lying to themselves, or they simply don't know what those higher resolutions actually look like in their native forms


No one said it was the same as the higher resolution, except in the case of relative performance.

The only reason to downsample is to remove jaggies, and it removes jaggies very well, with few of the downsides of other AA methods. The key downside is the performance hit, but it's also true that some games don't handle UI elements well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I suppose for FPS titles that don't spend much time dealing with UI elements or text (as opposed to raw game textures), then the situation might change somewhat.


I rarely have any issues with text and supersampling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I say "somewhat", because I find the prettiness of an FPS game secondary. Maybe it's simply because I'm not a casual, but I don't play FPS titles for much else other than competitive gameplay. In competition, performance > prettiness, every single time. Most obvious example would have to be CS:GO players playing with lower resolutions in 5:4 on 1080p native monitors.


I'm looking for, what I feel to be, the best overall experience, and IQ definitely contributes to that. I won't run settings that notably compromise my performance in a game, but I'll do whatever I can to make the game look as good as I can until I hit that point.

The only FPS I play regularly is Planetside 2, and I run 3200x1800 internally, downsampled to my display's native 2560x1440 because even this modest amount of supersampling removes jaggies more effectively than the games native FXAA alone. There is no relevant performance hit because the only time I'm lacking performance is when the game is CPU limited
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> You all know nothing, I've been down sampling on my 1024x768 monitor before it was a thing (Hell, I didn't even know what It was, I just called it forced resolution)


Downsampling/supersampling/full scene anti-aliasing is actually the original form of AA. Most people who have been around long enough have some form of experience with it going back to the late 1990s.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Actually, there are countless threads offering the developer help to continue the project. He always refuses. I don't even know why he keeps the site up at this point. You need to cool your jets.


http://www.radeonpro.info/2014/03/important-announcement-about-radeonpro/

Development has stopped on his free project because he has a job, and a life. Does it count as refusing to cooperate if you have other, more important things to be getting along with? Is it at all a bad thing if you want your own intellectual property to remain your own? I think it's ridiculous, what you're trying to say.


----------



## PontiacGTX

What would be more demanding 4xSMAA 1920x1080 or [email protected] to 4k or so with some form of extra AA?


----------



## TheLawIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> http://www.radeonpro.info/2014/03/important-announcement-about-radeonpro/
> 
> Development has stopped on his free project because he has a job, and a life. Does it count as refusing to cooperate if you have other, more important things to be getting along with? Is it at all a bad thing if you want your own intellectual property to remain your own? I think it's ridiculous, what you're trying to say.


You're an uncomfortably odd individual. I won't continue this. GL


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> How can anyone complain about this? Well other than AMD not releasing it RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Seriously? They did this back with the 7900 series, and it was awesome. It pushed those cards back into relevancy.
> 
> I can't wait personally.


Sounds like they are improving CPU efficiency, not actual GPU performance

so :
AMD DX11 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Nvidia DX11 << Mantle

might become
AMD DX11 <<<<<<<<<< Nvidia DX11 << Mantle

for performance

they are so far behind right now, if they bring themselves up to par with Nvidia they'll gain 1.5x FPS in a bunch of CPU limited games.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> What would be more demanding 4xSMAA 1920x1080 or [email protected] to 4k or so with some form of extra AA?


The latter (4k downsampled to 1080p) is much more demanding than 4x SMAA.

The massive performance hit of FSAA/SSAA is why it was so rapidly depreciated in favor of MSAA and then post processing effects.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> You're an uncomfortably odd individual. I won't continue this. GL


I don't see what's odd about criticizing selfish and malicious lies, but I suppose that's just the way you were raised. Good luck to you too?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sounds like they are improving CPU efficiency, not actual GPU performance
> 
> so :
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> might become
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> for performance
> 
> they are so far behind right now, if they bring themselves up to par with Nvidia they'll gain 1.5x FPS in a bunch of CPU limited games.


nvidia can have the higher fps, i'll take amd's smoother gameplay.









so long as the driver supports it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nvidia can have the higher fps, i'll take amd's smoother gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so long as the driver supports it.


In WoW and Wildstar frametime variance is pretty much identical between both systems but one has 60fps while the other has 40 doing the same thing with the same CPU

This is just another case of Radeon drivers being below par in some ways (like crossfire microstutter was a huge issue) that will slowly be acknowledged and fixed before dx12 hopefully


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sounds like they are improving CPU efficiency, not actual GPU performance
> 
> so :
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> might become
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> for performance
> 
> they are so far behind right now, if they bring themselves up to par with Nvidia they'll gain 1.5x FPS in a bunch of CPU limited games.


Directx 11 overhead is greater than ">>"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The latter (4k downsampled to 1080p) is much more demanding than 4x SMAA.
> 
> The massive performance hit of FSAA/SSAA is why it was so rapidly depreciated in favor of MSAA and then post processing effects.


but why the standard is MSAA versus SMAA(performance/reducing-jaggies wise) because SMAA isnt as effective or SMAA was newer(excuse me i havent followed what came first into the anti aliasing)


----------



## Orangey

One by one we are losing important tools for the OCing community and they are not being replaced.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> One by one we are losing important tools for the OCing community and they are not being replaced.


AMD and nvidia built in drivers or one of them or the partners?like MSI,asus,evga,sapphire?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> How can anyone complain about this? Well other than AMD not releasing it RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Seriously? They did this back with the 7900 series, and it was awesome. It pushed those cards back into relevancy.
> 
> I can't wait personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are improving CPU efficiency, not actual GPU performance
> 
> so :
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> might become
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> for performance
> 
> they are so far behind right now, if they bring themselves up to par with Nvidia they'll gain 1.5x FPS in a bunch of CPU limited games.
Click to expand...

I don't think you know how greater-than symbols work? I mean, Mantle certainly would not be less than AMD's DX11 drivers in terms of performance.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> What would be more demanding 4xSMAA 1920x1080 or [email protected] to 4k or so with some form of extra AA?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> The latter (4k downsampled to 1080p) is much more demanding than 4x SMAA.
> 
> The massive performance hit of FSAA/SSAA is why it was so rapidly depreciated in favor of MSAA and then post processing effects.


This because downsampling is truely the best AA you can have. Blurring edges requires less resources.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Last offtopic question.what if the SSAA doesnt removes the jaggies from any of the other forms of Aliasing.then should be needed another methodology combined with a lesser impact on performance? What about the true 4k having some very noticeable jaggies what kind. Of aliasing would generate them?
http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=444


----------



## Cyro999

Oops, backwards

i even do know how they work, that's worse



















..

they can easily get their performance gains from catching up here - it wouldn't be an amazing thing though. It's been overdue for 8 months, though a huge part of the advantage was there for years before that


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sounds like they are improving CPU efficiency, not actual GPU performance
> 
> so :
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> might become
> AMD DX11 >>>>>>>>>>>> Nvidia DX11 >> Mantle
> 
> for performance
> 
> they are so far behind right now, if they bring themselves up to par with Nvidia they'll gain 1.5x FPS in a bunch of CPU limited games.


Which is good for a lot of games.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oops, backwards
> 
> i even do know how they work, that's worse
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> they can easily get their performance gains from catching up here - it wouldn't be an amazing thing though. It's been overdue for 8 months, though a huge part of the advantage was there for years before that


14.3? that's old.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Last offtopic question.what if the SSAA doesnt removes the jaggies from any of the other forms of Aliasing.then should be needed another methodology combined with a lesser impact on performance? What about the true 4k having some very noticeable jaggies what kind. Of aliasing would generate them?
> http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=444


I think you mistake their purpose. Think of the most primitive gpu target: a triangle. Ssaa is the definitive best for sampling its color area while smaa is there for its crisp edges. I'm especially happy about smaa because of the "quad" primitives issue. Without it, the implementation has to take samples from the nearest pixel whether they belong to another texture, or not, afaik.
Post 4#


----------



## xutnubu

So downsampling will only work with Hawaii and Tonga?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oops, backwards
> 
> i even do know how they work, that's worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> they can easily get their performance gains from catching up here - it wouldn't be an amazing thing though. It's been overdue for 8 months, though a huge part of the advantage was there for years before that


Except I guarantee you the current version of BF4 and mantle is way better than those charts would imply. Mantle was broken in bf4 at that point.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Oops, backwards
> 
> i even do know how they work, that's worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> they can easily get their performance gains from catching up here - it wouldn't be an amazing thing though. It's been overdue for 8 months, though a huge part of the advantage was there for years before that
> 
> 
> 
> Except I guarantee you the current version of BF4 and mantle is way better than those charts would imply. Mantle was broken in bf4 at that point.
Click to expand...

Not to detract from the fact that mantle was broken at that point, because it was, but the Nvidia "Wonder Drivers" that were specifically aimed at BF4 and mantle were just a single release away in those marks too. So...

I am just saying that those are bad representations of both teams.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> but the Nvidia "Wonder Drivers" that were specifically aimed at BF4


They were not, they helped bf3 and WoW more than battlefield 4.. quite a list of games actually. They optimized performance with directx, added shader cache etc - it wasn't done with, or for, any specific game
Quote:


> I am just saying that those are bad representations of both teams.


Sure, it's 8 months out of date (for BOTH sides!) but the overall picture is still pretty much the same. Even on new games, graphs like this keep popping up:



















A very recent test, less than a month old:










CPU bound to hell. 99fps for 970 vs 66.5 for 290 - barely under a 1.5x advantage. That's been there as big as that on many CPU bound games for 8 months - and like i said, Nvidia was ahead for a long time before that, just not as much as since April - they NEED to fix it so that people playing these highly-CPU-limited-at-times games can consider anything but an Nvidia GPU. When a gtx750 and 4690k will provide more FPS than a 290 and a 4690k when stuff gets very hard on the CPU (due to driver optimization of cpu resources), something is seriously wrong. I'm glad to see them taking a potential first step to get back up to par; it was very worrying for a while that they might just pretend the situation didn't exist because of a lack of complaints about it (people getting relatively poor performance often don't realize that someone else has better with a comparable but different system!) until dx12 hit.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Now to see who goes out and picks up 24 4K monitors for eyefinity


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Now to see who goes out and picks up 24 4K monitors for eyefinity


Perhaps CallsignVega









Although - the real problem is that current AMD GFX cards are utterly crippled in this regard as none of their top range GFX cards have 6 displayports. So no hardware exists in *consumer* GFX card series that could do this even theoretically with 4K screens. You could do it with 1080p screens using MST hubs but whats the point if you can do better by running smaller number of 4k screens for more pixels.

Best consumer cards currently theoretically suitable for 4K surround/eyefinity are the nvidia 970 and 980 which have 3 display-ports. With the omgea drivers, assuming they enable running eyefinity setups connected to multiple GFX cards AMD will enable theoretical possibility of running multiple 4K screens on reference cards (which have only a single DP 1.2, even then-ones with 8 GB of vRAM) but remain still disadvantaged in needing multiple cards.

As you can probably understand from my rant my opinion is that highest end cards should come with 6x display-ports







Currently the strongest single GPU consumer card in AMD lineup which has 6x displayports is Club3D (and 2 other companies) 7870 Eyefinity 6 cards with only 2 GB of vRAM. Other alternatives being in their professional series but these drivers are not particularly aimed at gaming and last I looked did not really crossfire either, not the mention the price tag of these. You could have 24 4k screens cheaper than four of these with 6x DP and 16 GB of vRAM per card


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They were not, they helped bf3 and WoW more than battlefield 4.. quite a list of games actually. They optimized performance with directx, added shader cache etc - it wasn't done with, or for, any specific game
> Sure, it's 8 months out of date (for BOTH sides!) but the overall picture is still pretty much the same. Even on new games, graphs like this keep popping up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very recent test, less than a month old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bound to hell. 99fps for 970 vs 66.5 for 290 - barely under a 1.5x advantage. That's been there as big as that on many CPU bound games for 8 months - and like i said, Nvidia was ahead for a long time before that, just not as much as since April - they NEED to fix it so that people playing these highly-CPU-limited-at-times games can consider anything but an Nvidia GPU. When a gtx750 and 4690k will provide more FPS than a 290 and a 4690k when stuff gets very hard on the CPU (due to driver optimization of cpu resources), something is seriously wrong. I'm glad to see them taking a potential first step to get back up to par; it was very worrying for a while that they might just pretend the situation didn't exist because of a lack of complaints about it (people getting relatively poor performance often don't realize that someone else has better with a comparable but different system!) until dx12 hit.


PVZ? Don't you play that on a laptop? maybe an ipad.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They were not, they helped bf3 and WoW more than battlefield 4.. quite a list of games actually. They optimized performance with directx, added shader cache etc - it wasn't done with, or for, any specific game
> Sure, it's 8 months out of date (for BOTH sides!) but the overall picture is still pretty much the same. Even on new games, graphs like this keep popping up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very recent test, less than a month old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bound to hell. 99fps for 970 vs 66.5 for 290 - barely under a 1.5x advantage. That's been there as big as that on many CPU bound games for 8 months - and like i said, Nvidia was ahead for a long time before that, just not as much as since April - they NEED to fix it so that people playing these highly-CPU-limited-at-times games can consider anything but an Nvidia GPU. When a gtx750 and 4690k will provide more FPS than a 290 and a 4690k when stuff gets very hard on the CPU (due to driver optimization of cpu resources), something is seriously wrong. I'm glad to see them taking a potential first step to get back up to par; it was very worrying for a while that they might just pretend the situation didn't exist because of a lack of complaints about it (people getting relatively poor performance often don't realize that someone else has better with a comparable but different system!) until dx12 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> PVZ? Don't you play that on a laptop? maybe an ipad.
Click to expand...

It's a multiplayer shooter based on the 2d game and it uses the frostbite engine like bf4 but u know that if you are being sarcastic


----------



## rdr09

you got me Noufel. lol

at least another round of BF4 or DA:I.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*


AMD: minimum framerates above 60fps in WoW is hard


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> AMD: minimum framerates above 60fps in WoW is hard


me gonna get a 750Ti. if ever i play WoW.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you got me Noufel. lol
> 
> at least another round of BF4 or DA:I.










yup, but seriously you are right it would have been better to use bf4 or DA:I


----------



## Clocknut

another thing I wonder is those video playback features are they gonna applies on APU with Radeon HD6000 series or not.

I have a E350 HTPC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I think you mistake their purpose. Think of the most primitive gpu target: a triangle. Ssaa is the definitive best for sampling its color area while smaa is there for its crisp edges. I'm especially happy about smaa because of the "quad" primitives issue. Without it, the implementation has to take samples from the nearest pixel whether they belong to another texture, or not, afaik.
> Post 4#


what to do then if the AA is broken or near to 0 in effect in game? Like Alien isolation?just downsample and force some extra AA?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They were not, they helped bf3 and WoW more than battlefield 4.. quite a list of games actually. They optimized performance with directx, added shader cache etc - it wasn't done with, or for, any specific game
> Sure, it's 8 months out of date (for BOTH sides!) but the overall picture is still pretty much the same. Even on new games, graphs like this keep popping up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very recent test, less than a month old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bound to hell. 99fps for 970 vs 66.5 for 290 - barely under a 1.5x advantage. That's been there as big as that on many CPU bound games for 8 months - and like i said, Nvidia was ahead for a long time before that, just not as much as since April - they NEED to fix it so that people playing these highly-CPU-limited-at-times games can consider anything but an Nvidia GPU. When a gtx750 and 4690k will provide more FPS than a 290 and a 4690k when stuff gets very hard on the CPU (due to driver optimization of cpu resources), something is seriously wrong. I'm glad to see them taking a potential first step to get back up to par; it was very worrying for a while that they might just pretend the situation didn't exist because of a lack of complaints about it (people getting relatively poor performance often don't realize that someone else has better with a comparable but different system!) until dx12 hit.


I hope its DX11 fix. They really need it. The good thing is with DX12 the CPU problem will go away.


----------



## kooldude.4141

So will these work with old gen cards or only 7xxx series and R series?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> So will these work with old gen cards or only 7xxx series and R series?


Initial reports say only the current generation cards, a tiny handful of 7xxx series and APUs.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> another thing I wonder is those video playback features are they gonna applies on APU with Radeon HD6000 series or not.
> 
> I have a E350 HTPC.


No, these drivers are mainly for GCN products. The slides say 7000 series APU are supported. Which would mean the newer features wouldn't be supported on your E-350. I'm sure you can install them on your APU system though just like any other driver update.

Will be nice to install these drivers and see the improvements first hand. AMD's Dx11 performance isn't as good as Nvidia's. After seeing some of the pictures posted I had no idea it was that bad. Hopefully AMD fixes/improves their DX11 performance in the games that don't support mantle.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> They were not, they helped bf3 and WoW more than battlefield 4.. quite a list of games actually. They optimized performance with directx, added shader cache etc - it wasn't done with, or for, any specific game
> Sure, it's 8 months out of date (for BOTH sides!) but the overall picture is still pretty much the same. Even on new games, graphs like this keep popping up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very recent test, less than a month old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU bound to hell. 99fps for 970 vs 66.5 for 290 - barely under a 1.5x advantage. That's been there as big as that on many CPU bound games for 8 months - and like i said, Nvidia was ahead for a long time before that, just not as much as since April - they NEED to fix it so that people playing these highly-CPU-limited-at-times games can consider anything but an Nvidia GPU. When a gtx750 and 4690k will provide more FPS than a 290 and a 4690k when stuff gets very hard on the CPU (due to driver optimization of cpu resources), something is seriously wrong. I'm glad to see them taking a potential first step to get back up to par; it was very worrying for a while that they might just pretend the situation didn't exist because of a lack of complaints about it (people getting relatively poor performance often don't realize that someone else has better with a comparable but different system!) until dx12 hit.


Excellent post, I wish more people grasped this stuff like you. I'm guessing the general market does though considering sales numbers, it's just some of the same forum warriors here that never seem to learn.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooldude.4141*
> 
> So will these work with old gen cards or only 7xxx series and R series?


GCN will be the requirement for anything incoming if not a new architecture but now GCN


----------



## rdr09

we need a gtx 980 to play WoW using 1080. WoW.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> we need a gtx 980 to play WoW using 1080. WoW.


Why is this surprising? They have upgraded their engine continually over time.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> but why the standard is MSAA versus SMAA(performance/reducing-jaggies wise) because SMAA isnt as effective or SMAA was newer(excuse me i havent followed what came first into the anti aliasing)


Antialiasing of 3D graphics basically fits into four(ish) categories:

1. Supersampling anti-aliasing (SSAA), aka FSAA (full scene anti-aliasing), aka downsampling. This came first, is the most computationally expensive, but generally produces the best image quality.

2. MSAA (multisampling anti-aliasing) and it's derivatives, which include CSAA/EQAA, amongst others. This was second.

3. Post-processing methods of AA. Quincunx may be the first widely known example of this; it was aintroduced by NVIDIA around the time of the GeForce 3 and basically took a 2x MSAA pass, and then applied a reconstruction filter for better results at almost no extra performance hit, but with the downside of blurring. Later forms of post processing AA didn't become popular until deferred shading broke MSAA in a lot of titles (it's why forcing AA via drivers doesn't work in a lot of games). Some of these started off as simple blur filters, but gradually matured into the FXAA, SXAA, MLAA, and SMAA that we are familiar with today.

4(ish). Temporal AA methods. These need to be combined with another AA method to work, but generally do half the normal work on every other frame (or some other combination that spreads work out over time), to save on performance, but give an apparent IQ increase as the frames will blur together by your visual system, or be blurred together with motion blur, before output. Examples of this are AMD's Temporal AA, which came first (and has been discontinued), and was followed a while later by NVIDIA's TXAA, which was more or less the same thing (MSAA that alternated patterns every other frame). With Maxwell (GTX980) NVIDIA introduced an new method called Multi-Frame sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) which is much more complicated (http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/6).

SSAA/FSAA is largely depreciated, but is making a comeback via various downsampling methods. MSAA was the standard for over a decade, but has been gradually superseded over the last several years by the post processing methods.

SSAA still looks the best, but MSAA is faster. New post-processing methods can rival MSAA and be even less performance intensive. It's typical to use combinations of AA methods to tweak final performance hit and IQ to optimal levels.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> thats most likely your issue it opens almost instantly for me and im also using an ssd


I shouldn't have to own an SSD for CCC to open up quickly though...


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Why is this surprising? They have upgraded their engine continually over time.


Yeah, they add new features/settings every time they release an expansion pretty much. DX11, 64bit, SSAO, procedural water, sunshafts, higher resolution character models, ect..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> I shouldn't have to own an SSD for CCC to open up quickly though...


Ssd vs hdd is a cop-out even if it weren't false. I use SSDs and a it loaded slowly for me when I had an r9 290 anyway under Windows 8. Often took several seconds... About as long as maya lol.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Why is this surprising? They have upgraded their engine continually over time.


From this . . .

Vanilla WoW system requirements...

Windows PC:

Windows System 98/ME/2000/XP
800 MHz or higher CPU
256 MB RAM
32 MB 3D graphics card with hardware transform and lighting, such as GeForce 2 or better
4 GB available hard drive space
DirectX 9.0c
A 56k or higher modem with an Internet connection


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Ssd vs hdd is a cop-out even if it weren't false. I use SSDs and a it loaded slowly for me when I had an r9 290 anyway under Windows 8. Often took several seconds... About as long as maya lol.


CCC even on my SSD based rig running an A10-7700K is a joke to wait to open, regardless if its under Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 (which is how I run it now). That pig of a management program needs SERIOUS optimization and possibly a total rewrite. It is total garbage.


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> I shouldn't have to own an SSD for CCC to open up quickly though...


"I shouldn't have to use a clock to keep time, they should just make the sun work better with sundials".


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> CCC even on my SSD based rig running an A10-7700K is a joke to wait to open, regardless if its under Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 (which is how I run it now). That pig of a management program needs SERIOUS optimization and possibly a total rewrite. It is total garbage.


??

CCC opens in under 1 second for me.....


----------



## Blameless

CCC has been slow forever, with very gradual improvements over the 10 years or so since they moved it to .NET. The NVIDIA CP is faster, but has definitely become more bloated over time. I think both interfaces could use a lot of work....way too much fluff for something that is a glorified registry editor for a handful of driver related keys.


----------



## kzone75

Good lord, you guys.. CCC is too slow now as well? Doesn't even take a second to open for me..


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Good lord, you guys.. CCC is too slow now as well? Doesn't even take a second to open for me..


There has to be something to complain about. It wouldn't be an AMD thread otherwise.


----------



## mAs81

CCC opens fast for me too..it's on my SSD now,but even in the past when I didn't own one,I never had any problems


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> CCC opens fast for me too..it's on my SSD now,but even in the past when I didn't own one,I never had any problems


mine is fast. when i come back from making coffee its already open.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> From this . . .
> 
> Vanilla WoW system requirements...
> 
> Windows PC:
> 
> Windows System 98/ME/2000/XP
> 800 MHz or higher CPU
> 256 MB RAM
> 32 MB 3D graphics card with hardware transform and lighting, such as GeForce 2 or better
> 4 GB available hard drive space
> DirectX 9.0c
> A 56k or higher modem with an Internet connection


Haha, you googled up the 2004 list but couldn't bother to look at the current ones a decade later? Classic.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> mine is fast. when i come back from making coffee its already open.


I agree, in the past it has been slow taking up to almost a minute to open but I haven't had that problem in some time. Not sure it even takes a second for my to open now.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I agree, in the past it has been slow taking up to almost a minute to open but I haven't had that problem in some time. Not sure it even takes a second for my to open now.


you know what's slow?

This driver to come out.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you know what's slow?
> 
> This driver to come out.


100% Agreed


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, you googled up the 2004 list but couldn't bother to look at the current ones a decade later? Classic.


lol ya these are the current requirements

Minimum System Requirements:

PC:
Windows XP/Windows Vista/Windows7/Windows8 (latest Service Pack)
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom X3 8750
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, ATI Radeon HD 4850 or Intel HD Graphics 3000

Mac:
OS X 10.8
Intel Core 2 Duo
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT or ATI Radeon HD 4850

PC/Mac:
35 GB available HD space
2 GB RAM
Broadband Internet connection
Keyboard/mouse
DVD-ROM drive
1024×768 minimum display resolution

Recommended Specifications

PC/Mac:
4 GB RAM
Multi-button mouse with scroll wheel

PC:
Windows 7/Windows 8 64-bit (latest Service Pack)
Intel Core i5 2400 or AMD FX-4100 or better
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470, ATI Radeon HD 5870 or better

Mac:
OS X 10.9 (or latest version)
Intel Core i5 or better
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M or ATI Radeon HD 6750M or better


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> Pebcaks have been complaining about CCC for over a decade, they just thought drivers = CCC is all.
> 
> That's where the AMD = bad drivers myth came from. Although they never had any specific issues other than they "just didn't like it".


No they were pretty bad for a while. Still have issues but in my experience they are much less frequent. Back when I had my 9600xt and continuing to my 3870 I had issues with at least one driver blue screen a day. I wasn't overclocking or even running them hard then either it was just doing stuff from the desktop and boom BSOD. That is when I learned to use driversweeper but still I had more issues than not.

Nothing like getting a brand new game on Friday with plans of a gaming weekend flushed down the hole because of bad drivers.

Let's be realistic though, we have come a long way from those days and for the most part the drivers have quirks on both sides. I have had both Nvidia and AMD within the past two years and I can't say either one has been better.

Just my two cents though.


----------



## Noufel

euh..... when i had my 290s CCC opened in a second and my SSD is an old intel x25 and now i don't see a difference with the Nvidia cp


----------



## SchmoSalt

Maybe this will actually bring ATI's drivers up to Nvidia's levels, but I won't hold my breath. Driver quality is one of the reasons why I want to flip back over to Nvidia. ATI drivers certainly aren't as refined as Nvidia's. Stability just isn't as great with ATI drivers.

That doesn't even cover CCC. CCC is the worst piece of software that I've ever had the displeasure of using. It even BSODed me a couple of times before I removed it from my computer altogether. It would just leak memory until the system ran out of memory and cause a BSOD.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Ahhhh,video card threads are always so,so fun


They are more controversial and polarizing than even a 9mm vs .45cal gun thread.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> You have the nerve to accuse *anyone* of weaving fascinating false fairytale fables? Look in the mirror pal, I don't think anyone doubts that you (and many others) aren't part of a PR initiative on Nvidia's behalf.
> 
> This driver campaign is a classic example. Nv's PR has been pushing this falsehood for years, just like the frame latency PR not too long ago. Nv now has a worse experience due to frame latency, so that narrative ends and NVidia propaganda now turns to 'efficiency' which in turn was a non issue for Fermi. Assuming Catalyst Omega corrects any problems that the PR warriors propagated, and due to the top 10 reported problems being fixed one would believe that they have, these shills will have to move on to the next thing to slander the competition. It looks like CCC is next on the list to attempt to persuade potential customers away from Radeon graphics cards. It seems these PR folks spreading FUD have nothing worth talking about for their Nv overlords' products, so they're stuck with spreading falsehoods and lies about the competition.
> 
> Looking forward to Catalyst Omega, and totally expect a borage of posts sensationalizing and propagating any little conceivable bone of contention that might be an opportunity to create a controversy.


Hey calm down a few levels man. To each his own. They do what they do especially here on the OCN. People always have an over developed defense towards the products they purchase. Even if they didn't have numbers to back it up they pop up and bait others into inflammatory comments to take the focus off the news. It happens both ways. Some AMD guy comes making claims and some Nvidia guy takes offense. In another thread it is the Nvidia guy making the claims. It's just the way things are. Don't take offense because that is all they want.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> Maybe this will actually bring ATI's drivers up to Nvidia's levels, but I won't hold my breath. Driver quality is one of the reasons why I want to flip back over to Nvidia. ATI drivers certainly aren't as refined as Nvidia's. Stability just isn't as great with ATI drivers.
> 
> That doesn't even cover CCC. CCC is the worst piece of software that I've ever had the displeasure of using. It even BSODed me a couple of times before I removed it from my computer altogether. It would just leak memory until the system ran out of memory and cause a BSOD.


ATI isn't even there anymore all cards beyond 5XXX are AMD (except some stupid rebrands)
At least name your problems with the drivers otherwise nobody can help you.

Also that is some serious nonsense about the memory leak...
Also PCs (running windows obviously) don't just BSOD when they run out of memory. They give you a message that the memory is full and that it will be written to either the page file or if that is full the disk and if that is full it will kill all non system services I suppose.
What I'm trying to say is that it doesn't just happen because the memory was full.


----------



## flippin_waffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Hey calm down a few levels man. To each his own. They do what they do especially here on the OCN. People always have an over developed defense towards the products they purchase. Even if they didn't have numbers to back it up they pop up and bait others into inflammatory comments to take the focus off the news. It happens both ways. Some AMD guy comes making claims and some Nvidia guy takes offense. In another thread it is the Nvidia guy making the claims. It's just the way things are. Don't take offense because that is all they want.


I am perfectly calm.







I don't see anything in that post that looks hysterical, I'm simply pointing out the hypocrisy and FUD campaign. And the classic retort is also expected; it's all a fanboy thing, happens every time, someone needs to calm down, etc. etc. The NV PR FUD on so many forums is thick and real.

Getting back to the topic, that list of bug fixes of the 10 most reported bugs is welcomed. Though I've never seen any of them, I wonder how many people actually experienced them? I wonder if AMD will release the number of submissions, that would be an interesting topic in itself. I bet there isn't near as many as certain individuals have implied.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ATI isn't even there anymore *all cards beyond 5XXX are GCN* (except some stupid rebrands)
> At least name your problems with the drivers otherwise nobody can help you.
> 
> Also that is some serious nonsense about the memory leak...
> Also PCs (running windows obviously) don't just BSOD when they run out of memory. They give you a message that the memory is full and that it will be written to either the page file or if that is full the disk and if that is full it will kill all non system services I suppose.
> What I'm trying to say is that it doesn't just happen because the memory was full.


The 6XXX series aren't GCN


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ATI isn't even there anymore all cards beyond 5XXX are GCN (except some stupid rebrands)
> At least name your problems with the drivers otherwise nobody can help you.
> 
> *Also that is some serious nonsense about the memory leak...
> Also PCs (running windows obviously) don't just BSOD when they run out of memory. They give you a message that the memory is full and that it will be written to either the page file or if that is full the disk and if that is full it will kill all non system services I suppose.
> What I'm trying to say is that it doesn't just happen because the memory was full.*


This. It's been a very long time since I heard someone put that claim out.

@Flippin_Waffels. It was merely a mistake on my part reading into your post but to me it seemed a little on the defensive side of things. I was just pointing out that a good amount of posts such as that are to get a flaming response.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The 6XXX series aren't GCN


Meant AMD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> This. It's been a very long time since I heard someone put that claim out.


Claim?
Load up a memory filler stress the memory till it and the page file is full. You have yourself a slow computer but if it is hardware wise fine no BSOD. BSODs can be caused by faulty software sure but it is usually not because the memory is full.


----------



## thrgk

when are these being released>


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> when are these being released>


This is my favourite question.

9th of December, Tuesday. Tomorrow.


----------



## PunkX 1




----------



## Azuredragon1

Reviews please.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> This is my favourite question.
> 
> 9th of December, Tuesday. Tomorrow.


lol


----------



## Feyris

I love how nvidia can bring DSR to multi-gen GPUs but AMD denies 7900 Series the same ability even though they are more than capable. The 7970 and 7990 can easily handle it...its the one thing Ive wanted honestly and its kind of a kick in the face when its been promised and teased as "soon" for some time.

Im glad AMD fixed the frame issues that plagued dual gpus like 7990, but they are denying us the cherry on the icecream all of us have wanted, into what feels like a forceful upgrade to anyone who wants it but is not on the latest.

/2cents


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyways, let's hope amd brings out an awesome driver set. I want to see real competition again in time for my next upgrade! They're claiming some pretty huge numbers and features, so fingers crossed.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I love how nvidia can bring DSR to multi-gen GPUs but AMD denies 7900 Series the same ability even though they are more than capable. The 7970 and 7990 can easily handle it...its the one thing Ive wanted honestly and its kind of a kick in the face when its been promised and teased as "soon" for some time.
> 
> Im glad AMD fixed the frame issues that plagued dual gpus like 7990, but they are denying us the cherry on the icecream all of us have wanted, into what feels like a forceful upgrade to anyone who wants it but is not on the latest.
> 
> /2cents


Maybe they will bring it to GCN 1.0 cards in a later update. Didn't it take Nvidia a couple of months after Maxwell to bring DSR features to Fermi and Kepler?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I love how nvidia can bring DSR to multi-gen GPUs but AMD denies 7900 Series the same ability even though they are more than capable. The 7970 and 7990 can easily handle it...its the one thing Ive wanted honestly and its kind of a kick in the face when its been promised and teased as "soon" for some time.
> 
> Im glad AMD fixed the frame issues that plagued dual gpus like 7990, but they are denying us the cherry on the icecream all of us have wanted, into what feels like a forceful upgrade to anyone who wants it but is not on the latest.
> 
> /2cents


Did they finally fix dx9/10 frame-pacing on anything but their newest r9 290/x card? I last read recently that it was still broken on r9 280x, 270x. And all 78/79xx cards







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Maybe they will bring it to GCN 1.0 cards in a later update. Didn't it take Nvidia a couple of months after Maxwell to bring DSR features to Fermi and Kepler?


They announced it was coming to kepler and Fermi right from the start though, amd has not hence the concern and confusion. They could clear it up very easily but since there are no announced plans the safe assumption is a no.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Maybe they will bring it to GCN 1.0 cards in a later update. Didn't it take Nvidia a couple of months after Maxwell to bring DSR features to Fermi and Kepler?


They announced it was coming to kepler and Fermi right from the start though, amd has not hence the concern and confusion. They could clear it up very easily but since there are no announced plans the safe assumption is a no.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I love how nvidia can bring DSR to multi-gen GPUs but AMD denies 7900 Series the same ability even though they are more than capable. The 7970 and 7990 can easily handle it...its the one thing Ive wanted honestly and its kind of a kick in the face when its been promised and teased as "soon" for some time.
> 
> Im glad AMD fixed the frame issues that plagued dual gpus like 7990, but they are denying us the cherry on the icecream all of us have wanted, into what feels like a forceful upgrade to anyone who wants it but is not on the latest.
> 
> /2cents


Look I am not an ATI defender, but the initial release of DSR for Nvidia was for only their newest cards as well. They are adding features that they never promised in the first place. If you want to be upset with AMD, be upset over features that were advertised. There are plenty of reasons to be upset with AMD, no need to be upset over stuff you were never promised anyway.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Look I am not an ATI defender, but the initial release of DSR for Nvidia was for only their newest cards as well. They are adding features that they never promised in the first place. If you want to be upset with AMD be upset over features that were advertised, their are plenty of reasons to be upset with AMD, no need to be upset over stuff you were never promised anyway


Credit where it's due but nvidia never promised support for DSR on kepler before maxwell launched, either yet they brought it back a few generations to entirely different architectures while amd is ignoring people on current cards that are far more recent to boot. Hopefully they pull through and do right by their customers by bringing it to all of their current cards based on the newest GCN architecture.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Credit where it's due but nvidia never promised support for DSR on kepler before maxwell launched, either yet they brought it back a few generations to entirely different architectures while amd is ignoring people on current cards that are far more recent to boot. Hopefully they pull through and do right by their customers by bringing it to all of their current cards based on the newest GCN architecture.


Nvidia probably did it primarily because their drivers got hacked by third parties to support DSR on Kepler.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ATI isn't even there anymore all cards beyond 5XXX are AMD (except some stupid rebrands)
> At least name your problems with the drivers otherwise nobody can help you.
> 
> Also that is some serious nonsense about the memory leak...
> Also PCs (running windows obviously) don't just BSOD when they run out of memory. They give you a message that the memory is full and that it will be written to either the page file or if that is full the disk and if that is full it will kill all non system services I suppose.
> What I'm trying to say is that it doesn't just happen because the memory was full.


Actually it indeed can cause crashes when poorly programmed from a bug. The argument isn't brought out often because most people who had it including myself did what any rational person does when something isn't meeting their needs or working right: they return it and buy something else that's better rather than complain endlessly


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Did they finally fix dx9/10 frame-pacing on anything but their newest r9 290/x card? I last read recently that it was still broken on r9 280x, 270x. And all 78/79xx cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You know a game that can't be run on a single R9 280x?
Skyrim?
Maybe if you run 200 mods and supersample for no apparent reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Actually it indeed can cause crashes when poorly programmed from a bug. The argument isn't brought out often because most people who had it including myself did what any rational person does when something isn't meeting their needs or working right: they return it and buy something else that's better rather than complain endlessly


So the memory getting full isn't the problem it is the bug at hand. If you don't voice your problem you are not very likely to ever get a fix unless they find it with the limited amount of setups they have themselves.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> ATI isn't even there anymore all cards beyond 5XXX are AMD (except some stupid rebrands)
> At least name your problems with the drivers otherwise nobody can help you.
> 
> Also that is some serious nonsense about the memory leak...
> Also PCs (running windows obviously) don't just BSOD when they run out of memory. They give you a message that the memory is full and that it will be written to either the page file or if that is full the disk and if that is full it will kill all non system services I suppose.
> What I'm trying to say is that it doesn't just happen because the memory was full.


ATI will always be ATI to me. It's just like how the Sears Tower will always be the Sears Tower. My problems with the drivers is that they're more unstable than Nvidia's drivers. I get more game crashes with ATI than I did with Nvidia.

Unless you insist that Task Manager was lying CCC was indeed pulling 14GB+ of RAM. I don't use a page file because I don't like constantly writing to my SSDs. I have 16GB of system memory period. My system would start to get very sluggish and then eventually BSOD. I checked Task Manager a few times before the eventual BSODs and there was CCC taking up 14GB+ of memory. When I removed CCC I magically never saw that sluggishness or BSODs again. Who would have thought!?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> ATI will always be ATI to me. It's just like how the Sears Tower will always be the Sears Tower. My problems with the drivers is that they're more unstable than Nvidia's drivers. I get more game crashes with ATI than I did with Nvidia.
> 
> Unless you insist that Task Manager was lying CCC was indeed pulling 14GB+ of RAM. I don't use a page file because I don't like constantly writing to my SSDs. I have 16GB of system memory period. My system would start to get very sluggish and then eventually BSOD. I checked Task Manager a few times before the eventual BSODs and there was CCC taking up 14GB+ of memory. When I removed CCC I magically never saw that sluggishness or BSODs again. Who would have thought!?


Then It´s AGEIA physx and Mantle 12


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Credit where it's due but nvidia never promised support for DSR on kepler before maxwell launched, either yet they brought it back a few generations to entirely different architectures while amd is ignoring people on current cards that are far more recent to boot. Hopefully they pull through and do right by their customers by bringing it to all of their current cards based on the newest GCN architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia probably did it primarily because their drivers got hacked by third parties to support DSR on Kepler.
Click to expand...

That was after Maxwell release.

Also having used DSR - it's really not that great, the change in mouse sensitivity because of the higher "dpi" makes me never use it.
Oh and also 2GB of VRAM


----------



## incog

If I can't DSR with this 7970 I'll go nvidia for my next card. ^^


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Well you got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Nvidia drivers really work on my R9 290 I now have over 5x the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know a game that can't be run on a single R9 280x?
> Skyrim?
> Maybe if you run 200 mods and supersample for no apparent reasons.
> So the memory getting full isn't the problem it is the bug at hand. If you don't voice your problem you are not very likely to ever get a fix unless they find it with the limited amount of setups they have themselves.


You know it's kind of sad when you resell your 7970 because your old 7770 delivers the same fps on medium/low settings, and going higher in settings makes the fps worse. Oh well, stable 80fps~ in the high action parts, may just need some intel or nvidia parts, I guess.

this 7770 is definitely a hard worker though and I'm hoping for a nice update with these drivers!


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Meant AMD
> Claim?
> Load up a memory filler stress the memory till it and the page file is full. You have yourself a slow computer but if it is hardware wise fine no BSOD. BSODs can be caused by faulty software sure but it is usually not because the memory is full.


I was actually agreeing with you.it is just been a long time since I heard the claim that CCC head memory leakage.


----------



## Blameless

I haven't seen any evidence of any remotely recent version of CCC having a memory leak. It's bloated and kinda slow, especially the first time you launch it, but it doesn't get slower, doesn't use more memory over time, and doesn't develop any stability issues even after being running for very protracted periods.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> You know it's kind of sad when you resell your 7970 because your old 7770 delivers the same fps on medium/low settings, and going higher in settings makes the fps worse. Oh well, stable 80fps~ in the high action parts, may just need some intel or nvidia parts, I guess.
> 
> this 7770 is definitely a hard worker though and I'm hoping for a nice update with these drivers!


that game has serious problems.or should be low demanding like titanfall


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> that game has serious problems.or should be low demanding like titanfall


just the usual mix of single threaded games, LoL, Path of Exile, Warframe, any mmo. Though it's not really AMD's fault that people make games that throw 50 units at you, and don't use more than 1 core.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

...so I just checked every single page of this thread, and it turns out nobody checked Archive.org for a cached backup of the article:
http://wayback.archive.org/web/20141205093642/http://www.techspot.com/news/59074-amd-unveils-major-gpu-driver-update-catalyst-omega.html

Come on guys, it wasn't that difficult.


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> ...so I just checked every single page of this thread, and it turns out nobody checked Archive.org for a cached backup of the article:
> http://wayback.archive.org/web/20141205093642/http://www.techspot.com/news/59074-amd-unveils-major-gpu-driver-update-catalyst-omega.html
> 
> Come on guys, it wasn't that difficult.


Thanks for the link.

I think it was the drivers that every body wanted. Good article tho, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> we need a gtx 980 to play WoW using 1080. WoW.


You don't, really. I can run 4k and max settings (but i leave shadows off because they heavily impact FPS in CPU bound situations) and it'll only drop below ~80fps EVER when CPU bound. If i leave it at 1080p, FPS is usually hanging around 30-1k depending on the amount of CPU load (open area with 200 people firing at a world boss vs empty cave)

just playing at 1080p, cpu limited to 100fps, gpu is often at like 20-30% load and 1100mhz, it's no challenge.. but there's no radeon GPU out there capable of getting 70% of my FPS, so i can't upgrade to one, not even if i was still using a 750ti.


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> From this . . .
> 
> Vanilla WoW system requirements...
> 
> Windows PC:
> 
> Windows System 98/ME/2000/XP
> 800 MHz or higher CPU
> 256 MB RAM
> 32 MB 3D graphics card with hardware transform and lighting, such as GeForce 2 or better
> 4 GB available hard drive space
> DirectX 9.0c
> A 56k or higher modem with an Internet connection


They've upgraded the engine quite significantly, not to say a new engine wouldn't (or at least shouldn't) be far more efficient since the modified WC3 legacy is still relatively visible.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> ATI will always be ATI to me. It's just like how the Sears Tower will always be the Sears Tower. My problems with the drivers is that they're more unstable than Nvidia's drivers. I get more game crashes with ATI than I did with Nvidia.
> 
> Unless you insist that Task Manager was lying CCC was indeed pulling 14GB+ of RAM. I don't use a page file because I don't like constantly writing to my SSDs. I have 16GB of system memory period. My system would start to get very sluggish and then eventually BSOD. I checked Task Manager a few times before the eventual BSODs and there was CCC taking up 14GB+ of memory. When I removed CCC I magically never saw that sluggishness or BSODs again. Who would have thought!?


Ah yeah that sounds extremely bad maybe a faulty install or something wrong with your windows. Or you're that one exception case they hadn't worked out yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> You know it's kind of sad when you resell your 7970 because your old 7770 delivers the same fps on medium/low settings, and going higher in settings makes the fps worse. Oh well, stable 80fps~ in the high action parts, may just need some intel or nvidia parts, I guess.
> 
> this 7770 is definitely a hard worker though and I'm hoping for a nice update with these drivers!


That 8320 doesn't cut it in all games in newer it will be mostly fine but older ones








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I was actually agreeing with you.it is just been a long time since I heard the claim that CCC head memory leakage.


I thought you meant to say that CCC not causing a BSOD and memory leakage was correct. Sorry for the misunderstanding I'm going to bed now


----------



## Kosai

Alright, here's some speculation regarding the thread, *I understand clearly* that the driver will release tomorrow, Tuesday the 9th of December. But does anyone know around what time will it be released?

I'm asking to know whether or not it's worth pulling an all-nighter if it releases between midnight-morning EST. Otherwise I'll just go to bed and wait it out till tomorrow.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> Alright, here's some speculation regarding the thread, *I understand clearly* that the driver will release tomorrow, Tuesday the 9th of December. But does anyone know around what time will it be released?
> 
> I'm asking to know whether or not it's worth pulling an all-nighter if it releases between midnight-morning EST. Otherwise I'll just go to bed and wait it out till tomorrow.


Probably not worth it unless there is some major event tomorrow which I don't know about...


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That 8320 doesn't cut it in all games in newer it will be mostly fine but older ones


Yeah, I'm actually in the process of jumping ship :/ :/ :/
It seems like all the new games I play are made by people with an expressed liking of dx9 or dx9 style programming. Maybe one day there will be a Mantle MMO and everyone will buy AMD for it!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> Alright, here's some speculation regarding the thread, *I understand clearly* that the driver will release tomorrow, Tuesday the 9th of December. But does anyone know around what time will it be released?
> 
> I'm asking to know whether or not it's worth pulling an all-nighter if it releases between midnight-morning EST. Otherwise I'll just go to bed and wait it out till tomorrow.


I would go get some rest. I'd guess around noon, honestly.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I hate these threads... really makes no sense and nobody gets anywhere with their point. I have both brands. 90% of the time I game on my amd gpu rig. I love my 780ti setup as well, but (and I'm not complaining when I say this) I've actually had more issues in games with the nvidia card. Not game breaking issues or really anything serious. Mostly stuff i can shrug at and quickly assert a fix. What I have noticed overall though is that my amd setup is much better at handling smoother high resolution frame consistency. At 1080p I'll play on my Ti anyday but 1440p or downsampling I refuse to use anything but the AMD setup anymore.

Just my anecdotal feedback.


----------



## FernTeixe

lol it's so funny to read people talking about wich brand is better ... or stuff like that. To me it's freaking clear that's all about luck. I had problems with both. But my 7970 is doing great and I never ever had even single problem that people talk about....no BSOD , no problem with or without CCC, never had stuttering problems... and my brother have almost all these freaking problems with his gtx680.... we had nvidia before and had no problems... so at least for me it's all about luck. When I read any forum it seems like luck...since everybody hate a brand for some reason.

it's better to think about it like a hair in your soup,,, it does not mean everytime you'll have it in your plate

sorry my engrish


----------



## badrapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I hate these threads... really makes no sense and nobody gets anywhere with their point. I have both brands. 90% of the time I game on my amd gpu rig. I love my 780ti setup as well, but (and I'm not complaining when I say this) I've actually had more issues in games with the nvidia card. Not game breaking issues or really anything serious. Mostly stuff i can shrug at and quickly assert a fix. What I have noticed overall though is that my amd setup is much better at handling smoother high resolution frame consistency. At 1080p I'll play on my Ti anyday but 1440p or downsampling I refuse to use anything but the AMD setup anymore.
> 
> Just my anecdotal feedback.


I would agree 100% with you but would also add that its far smoother on AMD GPU`s vs Nvidia GPU`s. There are some early game releases where Nvidia might catch up but its rare. AMD have it in the bag I just hope they don't go down hill with frame times and scaling from where they are now. Nvidia needs to catch up on all fronts including drivers and features.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> lol it's so funny to read people talking about wich brand is better ... or stuff like that. To me it's freaking clear that's all about luck. I had problems with both. But my 7970 is doing great and I never ever had even single problem that people talk about....no BSOD , no problem with or without CCC, never had stuttering problems... and my brother have almost all these freaking problems with his gtx680.... we had nvidia before and had no problems... so at least for me it's all about luck. When I read any forum it seems like luck...since everybody hate a brand for some reason.
> 
> it's better to think about it like a hair in your soup,,, it does not mean everytime you'll have it in your plate
> 
> sorry my engrish


yup you got it about right. Still wish I had 970/980's though lol.


----------



## Duvar

4 hours left... http://ht4u.net/news/30378_amd_catalyst_treiber_1412_omega_mit_vsr_im_test/


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I hope its DX11 fix. They really need it. The good thing is with DX12 the CPU problem will go away.


WoW has always been nvidia friendly. like superfriendly since 2004. It has always been the case, overhead or not. Same goes for DIII. Blizzard is obviously working closely with and favors nvidia. If you play blizz games, you buy nvidia, I have been doing that for years.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> Alright, here's some speculation regarding the thread, *I understand clearly* that the driver will release tomorrow, Tuesday the 9th of December. But does anyone know around what time will it be released?
> 
> I'm asking to know whether or not it's *worth pulling an all-nighter if it releases between midnight-morning EST.* Otherwise I'll just go to bed and wait it out till tomorrow.


Are you serious!?!?! That's some *major* dedication!!!! LOL!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> WoW has always been nvidia friendly. like superfriendly since 2004. It has always been the case, overhead or not. Same goes for DIII. Blizzard is obviously working closely with and favors nvidia. If you play blizz games, you buy nvidia, I have been doing that for years.


I play SCII and the game will not push my card at all. Its all CPU.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I play SCII and the game will not push my card at all. Its all CPU.


I don't have an opinion on SCII, I have barely played it. WoW will get similar minimums in both my systems though during raiding. I think the bottleneck is elsewhere in that engine.But in normal questing etc it weaker geforces compete with much more expensive radeons. I am surprised that AMD left this disparity unchecked for so long. I don't expect the new driver to make a significant difference ,either. We are talking about a decade of nvidia optimization here.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Are you serious!?!?! That's some *major* dedication!!!! LOL!


Heck ya, I'm that stoked to see some improvement. I remember doing the same back on my 5970 with Bad Company 2, I remember me and a friend raving over the massive fps improvements in a similar driver release.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> 4 hours left... http://ht4u.net/news/30378_amd_catalyst_treiber_1412_omega_mit_vsr_im_test/


4 hours left till what?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> 4 hours left till what?


Release? I don't know...

I google translated that article and it didn't mention anything regarding an exact NDA lift.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I don't have an opinion on SCII, I have barely played it. WoW will get similar minimums in both my systems though during raiding. I think the bottleneck is elsewhere in that engine.But in normal questing etc it weaker geforces compete with much more expensive radeons. I am surprised that AMD left this disparity unchecked for so long. I don't expect the new driver to make a significant difference ,either. We are talking about a decade of nvidia optimization here.


I had a 7600GT back in the day when i played Vanilla Wow so never had performance problems. I dont think i played Wow with AMD GPU. Either way i dont thin AMD cares about Wow at this point. They care about games that get benchmarked.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Release? I don't know...
> 
> I google translated that article and it didn't mention anything regarding an exact NDA lift.


Im guessing because the article date reads "12.09.2014, 00:00" Just a wild guess.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Release? I don't know...
> 
> I google translated that article and it didn't mention anything regarding an exact NDA lift.


yea same didnt see anything of a time frame


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> Im guessing because the article date reads "12.09.2014, 00:00" Just a wild guess.


Yeah...

The driver will release tomorrow, at least that's the word around the rumor mill, but a driver release at midnight? I don't know, I don't see this going down just like the Mantle driver release at ~10pm back in January (they had a fixed ETA for that one).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> The driver will release tomorrow, at least that's the word around the rumor mill, but a driver release at midnight? I don't know, I don't see this going down just like the Mantle driver release at ~10pm back in January (they had a fixed ETA for that one).


The drivers are up midnight. Thats what i was told by AMD.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The drivers are up midnight. Thats what i was told by AMD.


Midnight AMD time? PST?


----------



## NEK4TE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> I hope this is serious, and not a troll attempt... (making some coffee as I type this)


LoL - make some for me as well?


----------



## SlimDim

I hope this is it just waiting to hatch...

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalystOmegaWINReleaseNotes.aspx


----------



## Dhalgren65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimDim*
> 
> I hope this is it just waiting to hatch...
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalystOmegaWINReleaseNotes.aspx


401 ERROR


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Antialiasing of 3D graphics basically fits into four(ish) categories:
> 
> 1. Supersampling anti-aliasing (SSAA), aka FSAA (full scene anti-aliasing), aka downsampling. This came first, is the most computationally expensive, but generally produces the best image quality.
> 
> 2. MSAA (multisampling anti-aliasing) and it's derivatives, which include CSAA/EQAA, amongst others. This was second.
> 
> 3. Post-processing methods of AA. Quincunx may be the first widely known example of this; it was aintroduced by NVIDIA around the time of the GeForce 3 and basically took a 2x MSAA pass, and then applied a reconstruction filter for better results at almost no extra performance hit, but with the downside of blurring. Later forms of post processing AA didn't become popular until deferred shading broke MSAA in a lot of titles (it's why forcing AA via drivers doesn't work in a lot of games). Some of these started off as simple blur filters, but gradually matured into the FXAA, SXAA, MLAA, and SMAA that we are familiar with today.
> 
> 4(ish). Temporal AA methods. These need to be combined with another AA method to work, but generally do half the normal work on every other frame (or some other combination that spreads work out over time), to save on performance, but give an apparent IQ increase as the frames will blur together by your visual system, or be blurred together with motion blur, before output. Examples of this are AMD's Temporal AA, which came first (and has been discontinued), and was followed a while later by NVIDIA's TXAA, which was more or less the same thing (MSAA that alternated patterns every other frame). With Maxwell (GTX980) *NVIDIA introduced an new method called Multi-Frame sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) which is much more complicated* (http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/6).
> 
> *SSAA/FSAA is largely depreciated, but is making a comeback via various downsampling methods*. MSAA was the standard for over a decade, but has been gradually superseded over the last several years by the post processing methods.
> 
> SSAA still looks the best, but MSAA is faster. New post-processing methods can rival MSAA and be even less performance intensive. It's typical to use combinations of AA methods to tweak final performance hit and IQ to optimal levels.


I'm sorry that this will come as personal, but I really felt offense when quality is debated. Just checked at your link,
Quote:


> Wrapping things up, at this point in time while NVIDIA is publicly announcing Multi-Frame sampled Anti-Aliasing and has shown it to the press, *it is not in shipping condition yet* and is unavailable in NVIDIA's current driver set. NVIDIA is still classifying it as an upcoming technology, so there is currently no set date or ETA for when it will finally be shipped to GTX 900 series owners.


What is the point, really? It is clearly stated that the quality isn't there, I cannot find one example where it stands by itself. If we are going to wrap temporal SSAA and MSAA around it and hype calling it "complicated" - why not just use them instead that clearly show demonstrable benefits by themselves?
BTW, supersampling has not been depreciated, it is deferred rendering that depreciates all sample based antialiasing methods, not just SSAA. Whether a workable MSAA algorithm is implemented into the game engine is the developer's issue.
Also, CSAA & EQAA didn't come in the second generation of antialiasing, it came in the third, thanks to Nvidia. Bias sampling blends MSAA better without any extra memory footprint.
Quote:


> A *third* type of sampling was introduced by NVIDIA in 2006 with coverage sampling anti-aliasing (CSAA). Like MSAA decouples shading from the per-sample evaluation of depth and stencil values, CSAA introduces additional coverage samples, _which do not store any colour, depth or stencil values but only a binary coverage value. These binary samples are used to guide the blending of existing MSAA samples._


You cannot hit home with any combination of these, imo. The results are either there, or more blurry which anything, but SSAA+SMAA is, imo.


----------



## beamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalgren65*
> 
> 401 ERROR


stupidity tries *facepalm*

well, I'm going to take up this chance to say that the wait is killing me *argh*

*dead*


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Midnight AMD time? PST?


Midnight Markham Ontario Time.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I'm sorry that this will come as personal, but I really felt offense when you hyped the wrong deal. Just checked at your link,
> What is the point, really? It is clearly stated that the quality isn't there, I cannot find one example where it stands by itself. If we are going to wrap temporal SSAA and MSAA around it and hype calling it "complicated" - why not just use them instead that clearly show demonstrable benefits by themselves?
> BTW, supersampling has not been depreciated, it is deferred rendering that depreciates all sample based antialiasing methods, not just SSAA. Whether a workable MSAA algorithm is implemented into the game engine is the developer's issue.
> Also, CSAA & EQAA didn't come in the second generation of antialiasing, it came in the third, thanks to Nvidia.
> You cannot hit home with any combination of these, imo. The results are either there, or more blurry which anything, but SSAA+SMAA is, imo.


His link was to talk about how it works. The MfAA driver has been out for a few now and has reviews and benchmarks available.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Midnight AMD time? PST?
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Markham Ontario Time.
Click to expand...

Eastern time!

I guess I should go ahead and bench a few the few things for comparison later, and make sure I have an up to date DDU.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> His link was to talk about how it works. The MfAA driver has been out for a few now and has reviews and benchmarks available.


Available, or not, the point is there is no need to hype temporal antialiasing when there are Temporal SSAA & MSAA that make it look palatable which is my gripes why it should not be hyped as calling it complicated, altogether.
Mysticism=hype. No need.
I accept it if it is hyped as a better "motion blur", but that's it for me.


----------



## erocker

What hype? There's one premature article on the drivers. Again, what hype?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is this an official driver or a beta? Also does this say anything about fixing flicker in SoM with Xfire?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Is this an official driver or a beta? Also does this say anything about fixing flicker in SoM with Xfire?


Bug fix list is still unknown.

And Beta drivers are official drivers as well mate. WHQL certification means nothing.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Bug fix list is still unknown.
> 
> And Beta drivers are official drivers as well mate. WHQL certification means nothing.


Beta drivers have always caused headaches for me with overclocking stability.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Beta drivers have always caused headaches for me with overclocking stability.


WHQL is just a stamp mate.

WHQL doesn't mean a driver is more stable/stabler vs a Beta one.

IHVs release drivers as "Betas" just so they can get certain fixes out as quickly as possible, WHQL certification takes ~2 weeks AFAIK.


----------



## Duvar

NDA ends 06.00 am German time. Its 04.39am right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duvar*
> 
> NDA ends 06.00 am German time. Its 04.39am right now.


Yeah which is exactly 12:00 PM EST.


----------



## remoteman213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually in the process of jumping ship :/ :/ :/
> It seems like all the new games I play are made by people with an expressed liking of dx9 or dx9 style programming. Maybe one day there will be a Mantle MMO and everyone will buy AMD for it!


I went from the 8320 to the 4690k recently and it was definitely worth it. Although I do have crossfire 280X's that were probably being limited by the AMD CPU. Min's in certain games almost doubled, which made for a much smoother experience. I don't think you would notice much difference with a 7770 though, unless you were also planning to upgrade the graphics.

Back OT, I really hope these drivers will live up to the hype. Frame pacing improvements are what I'm looking most forward to, but if VSR can be used on older cards as well, that would be awesome. Hopefully sleep bug gets fixed as well!


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> No they were pretty bad for a while. Still have issues but in my experience they are much less frequent. Back when I had my 9600xt and continuing to my 3870 I had issues with at least one driver blue screen a day. I wasn't overclocking or even running them hard then either it was just doing stuff from the desktop and boom BSOD. That is when I learned to use driversweeper but still I had more issues than not.
> 
> Nothing like getting a brand new game on Friday with plans of a gaming weekend flushed down the hole because of bad drivers.
> 
> Let's be realistic though, we have come a long way from those days and for the most part the drivers have quirks on both sides. I have had both Nvidia and AMD within the past two years and I can't say either one has been better.
> 
> Just my two cents though.


I had Quadfire 3870s and never had any of that.
In fact i can not even remember having a blue screen outside of overclocking.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> I had Quadfire 3870s and never had any of that.
> In fact i can not even remember having a blue screen outside of overclocking.


That is good.(not being a jerk are snarky) I had a lot of issues at launch and then after about three updates I finally stopped getting those BSODs for a while. Then one day I updated to the next release and bam, back to BSODs. I went back to the previous drivers and kept those drivers for quite some time. I always wondered what the actual cause was but it really seemed to be the drivers. Now after my 3870 I went to a 7950 and I didn't have any issues. I currently have a 290 and I am not having issues with that either. I really think it does come down to luck of the draw sometimes. Thank you for your comment

Andrew


----------



## PunkX 1

How much longer?









Let's see what these drivers bring.


----------



## Final8ty

I have had 1900x CF, 3870 quadfire, 5970 quadfire,7950 trifire, 290s trifire and i have had less issues with that lot put together than some users running a single card.
I think some of it is down to making sure it was not to the overclocking because if i get any issues everything goes to stock and surprise surprise the issues are gone even though the benching initially suggested a stable overclock and compatibility that they have all been on AMD platforms.

Also there is so many people faffing around with 3rd party programs all hooking and injecting there are bound to be issues.

Someone could get CCC, RadeonPro, AB, Origin, Steam, Gaming Evolved, SweetFX all hooking into one game.


----------



## BulletSponge

Drivers are out, downloading now.



Edit-Twitter link does not show the driver.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Drivers are out, downloading now.


Still shows 14.9 on their driver page for me. Where are you getting them from?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

A couple german sites posted benchmarks and everything seems to have gained in fps minimums and avg except bf4... dahellll

Looking back again... if these are accurate, this driver is worthless unless you have alien isolation or Crysis 3 lol. Now as for the other stuff I'm excited still, but don't get this hoping for that awesome FPS jump in all your games









http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5785/2/amd-omega-drivers-review-betere-prestaties-en-meer-mogelijkheden-betere-prestaties


----------



## CriticalHit

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance.html


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remoteman213*
> 
> I went from the 8320 to the 4690k recently and it was definitely worth it. Although I do have crossfire 280X's that were probably being limited by the AMD CPU. Min's in certain games almost doubled, which made for a much smoother experience. I don't think you would notice much difference with a 7770 though, unless you were also planning to upgrade the graphics.
> 
> Back OT, I really hope these drivers will live up to the hype. Frame pacing improvements are what I'm looking most forward to, but if VSR can be used on older cards as well, that would be awesome. Hopefully sleep bug gets fixed as well!


Surprising that you were able to feel the difference. I went from 1055T at 4 GHz to i7-3820 at 4.5 GHz and only place where I could spot the difference was the amount of memory (from 32 GB to 64 GB, the key reason for switching) and benchmarks. Granted at the time I did not use crossfire.


----------



## PunkX 1

http://techreport.com/review/27481/catalyst-omega-driver-adds-more-than-20-features-400-bug-fixes
Quote:


> AMD is cooking up a "phase 2" driver that will add VSR capabilities (with 4K downscaling) to additional cards, including everything from the Radeon R7 260 up. That driver is expected in the January-February time frame.


----------



## Derp

And this is why they advertised performance numbers against the launch driver instead of 14.11.2 beta.


----------



## BulletSponge

Get it together AMD, this is insulting.


----------



## cennis

its live on the link in twitter

at least for win7 64 bit


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> And this is why they advertised performance numbers against the launch driver instead of 14.11.2 beta.


Yeeeeeeeeeeep... I'm curious though if framepacing is indeed improved though. For me that would be worth the download if so.


----------



## ebduncan

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208.1%20-%2064

the drivers are out.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> its live on the link in twitter
> 
> at least for win7 64 bit


Yep, working now.


----------



## Derp

Introducing the Catalyst Omega driver, click here to learn more....

*clicks*

401 UNAUTHORIZED

K.


----------



## PunkX 1

Downloading


----------



## Azuredragon1

Guru3d has the drivers up plus with a review.


----------



## tsm106

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-omega-14.12-with-dotnet45-win8.1-64bit.exe

No shortcut lol, they're making you go thru the driver picker.


----------



## Derp

Downloading from their main site at a blazing 300 KB/sec.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27481/catalyst-omega-driver-adds-more-than-20-features-400-bug-fixes
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD is cooking up a "phase 2" driver that will add VSR capabilities (with 4K downscaling) to additional cards, including everything from the Radeon R7 260 up. That driver is expected in the January-February time frame.
Click to expand...

I guess Tahiti users can go soak their heads.

Sigh, my next card is nvidia 100%


----------



## Kosai

Am I reading correctly that BF4 is took a hit in FPS with this driver????

Hopes shattered.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Downloading from their main site at a blazing 300 KB/sec.


i cant even get link that works


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> i cant even get link that works


http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208.1%20-%2064


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Downloading from their main site at a blazing 300 KB/sec.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even get link that works
Click to expand...

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208.1%20-%2064


all those show are the 14.12 and 14.11.2 beta drivers? unless 14.12 is the new one?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> all those show are the 14.12 and 14.11.2 beta drivers? unless 14.12 is the new one?


Yup. 14.12 are the Omega drivers.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yup. 14.12 are the Omega drivers.


thank you


----------



## PunkX 1

No problem


----------



## tsm106

The full download url shows omega.


----------



## geoxile

http://techreport.com/review/27481/catalyst-omega-driver-adds-more-than-20-features-400-bug-fixes
Quote:


> It's good to see AMD pay more attention to its drivers, particularly on the QA front. The only downside is that, in the future, major features may be delayed slightly to fit the *yearly Catalyst Omega release schedule*. AMD conceded that some of today's additions "could have been deployed a month or two ago." The firm believes it's "more exciting" for users to get many new features at once, however. Big releases like these are also advantageous from a marketing standpoint, since AMD can maximize press coverage and user awareness.
> 
> Incidentally, the timing of this release is no coincidence. We're told the policy behind the Catalyst Omega initiative is tied to AMD's recent CEO switch. Apparently, a "lot of changes" have been made from high up. Many existing staffers have gotten new roles, and a "lot of new people" have been brought in. *AMD now views Catalyst drivers as a "standalone product,*" and today's launch is clear evidence of that strategy.


Interesting. So we'll get these big updates once per year, presumably at December. Also, good to see AMD is treating software as being part of the feature set for a graphics card. Hopefully this means more features and services from Catalyst and the Gaming Evolved app. It'd be nice if they could get Bullet up to snuff and follow through on that "Open Works" initiative.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance.html


AMD hype deflated once again









At least VSR will be coming to more cards in the future


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

VSR does work well at least







About to find out if the frame pacing is any better!!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yup. 14.12 are the Omega drivers.


...good - was getting very annoyed, per below


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Anyone who said you can't stream with xfire go watch that DOWNLINK guy he's doing it now.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Currently installing them..


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> If we are going to wrap temporal SSAA and MSAA around it and hype calling it "complicated" - why not just use them instead that clearly show demonstrable benefits by themselves?


I wasn't hyping anything, I was pointing out that it was an AA method with significant temporal components, and that it was complicated relative to prior temporal AA methods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> BTW, supersampling has not been depreciated, it is deferred rendering that depreciates all sample based antialiasing methods, not just SSAA. Whether a workable MSAA algorithm is implemented into the game engine is the developer's issue.


Deferred rendering doesn't interfere with SSAA at all as all that needs to be done for SSAA is rendering everything at one resolution, then scaling it by any number of means, to the display resolution. SSAA is probably the most universally applicable AA method there is. SSAA is less popular than other methods (and less popular relative to when it was the only method) because of the performance impact.

Yes, there are games that still have MSAA, even with deferred rendering and this is on the developer of the specific title. It's still true that many modern games have no in-game MSAA option, and that forcing MSAA rarely works on these titles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Also, CSAA & EQAA didn't come in the second generation of antialiasing, it came in the third, thanks to Nvidia. Bias sampling blends MSAA better without any extra memory footprint.


I made no reference to "generations" of AA, nor do I think it would really be easy to separate AA methods into such generations, I just pointed out that CSAA and EQAA are derivatives/extensions of MSAA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> His link was to talk about how it works. The MfAA driver has been out for a few now and has reviews and benchmarks available.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> the point is there is no need to hype temporal antialiasing when there are Temporal SSAA & MSAA that make it look palatable which is my gripes why it should not be hyped as calling it complicated, altogether.


Not sure why you are equating complicated with hype. My use of complicated implies that it could not be summed up quickly (which is one of the reasons why I linked to an article that described it, rather than trying to do a half-assed summary myself) and has no positive or negative connotations in this use.


----------



## SoloCamo

Maybe im dumb and blind here, but how do you set VSR?


----------



## Blameless

Hmm, no Windows 7 .inf in the WIndows 8.1 driver package.

Is there a Windows 7 specific release, does the Windows 8.1 .inf work without issue in Windows 7, or am I going to need to make my own Win 7 .inf?


----------



## sap21

vsr is under my digital flat panels in catalyst control center


----------



## hyp36rmax

Looks like Call of Duty Advanced Warfare Crossfire has been fixed with the Omega Driver 14.12


----------



## PunkX 1

Could anyone post the settings tab for VSR?

I hope somebody mods the package to add support for additional cards


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well this driver definitely did not fix flickering with 295x2 in SoM.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sap21*
> 
> vsr is under my digital flat panels in catalyst control center


Thanks.. but I'm still lost here. So I enabled VSR where can I choose what res? Still only showing up to 1080p...

Edit:

NVM redid the same steps and it's displaying now

I'm impressed. Sure it's not native but it does wonders to clean up 1080p... finally I can stretch my 290x's legs


----------



## boot318

I think VSR only works with the r9 290, r9 290x and r9 285 for right now.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> I think VSR only works with the r9 290, r9 290x and r9 285 for right now.


Those are the ones with dedicated video scaling fpga, with no scaling penalty it seems. The shader based version is supposed to come in January/February.


Spoiler: PC Perspective



Quote:


> I did ask about other GPU support and AMD stated that it MIGHT be willing to implement VSR for other GPUs but it have to implement a software/shader based version of the scaling process.
> 
> Though I have only limited information currently, AMD claims that VSR will have a 0% performance penalty for its scaling process. It appears that AMD has implemented a polyphase multi-tap solution for its scaling; these methods are complex but bring about good image quality while reducing any potential noise in the image.


----------



## remoteman213

Far Cry 3 crossfire is working perfectly now. Constant locked 59 fps, not dropping to mid 40s like before. Congrats AMD, you managed to fix a Ubi game!


----------



## 8800GT

This may sound stupid, but I notice 0 difference. Watched some old video content and it looked no sharper than before. No better fps it seems and the frame pacing seems to be the same, although I am only on 280x's so maybe I'm not the target audience.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remoteman213*
> 
> Far Cry 3 crossfire is working perfectly now. Constant locked 59 fps, not dropping to mid 40s like before. Congrats AMD, you managed to fix a Ubi game!


Lets hope it doesn't take a year to fix fc4!!!

Using vsr in BF4 works fantastically. I like it!


----------



## FernTeixe

I feel like they don't care about us... 280x user... it's being a long time since we got any performance improvement


----------



## mAs81

Will try them out as soon as I get home..
Perhaps the download link for the omega drivers could be included in the OP ?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> I think VSR only works with the r9 290, r9 290x and r9 285 for right now.


amd wants you to buy their new hawaii / tonga cards, so they don't support tahiti anymore

i love my 7970 but if the people who make the drivers behind the card are incompetent / under-staffed i don't know, then i'm going to da green team. maybe pick up a gtx 960?? that would feel wrong though. i don't know


----------



## Klocek001

I can see there are 14.12 drivers, where can I find Omega drivers ? What version of driver are they based on ?


----------



## Blameless

14.12 is the "Omega" driver.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't take a year to fix fc4!!!
> 
> Using vsr in BF4 works fantastically. I like it!


You never used BF4 build in resolution scaling?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> amd wants you to buy their new hawaii / tonga cards, so they don't support tahiti anymore
> 
> i love my 7970 but if the people who make the drivers behind the card are incompetent / under-staffed i don't know, then i'm going to da green team. maybe pick up a gtx 960?? that would feel wrong though. i don't know


It's been mentioned that a phase 2 driver is going to be released in Jan/Feb that's going to add VSR support to all other cards, from the R7 260 and up.


----------



## SandGlass

Can confirm, black screen issues fixed. Been running BF4 with VSR for nearly 40 minutes now. Pretty smooth. Awesome job amd....


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Using vsr in BF4 works fantastically. I like it!


Yup i'm sold. Using this looks better and works better then the ingame scaling for BF4... the tree's are no longer giant jaggie bushes with stems and even if I add 2x msaa I can manage to rarely dip below 55fps on a stock clocked 290x... remove AA and I'm never less then 70fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You never used BF4 build in resolution scaling?


sucks in comparison atleast from my testing so far w/ mantle


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> amd wants you to buy their new hawaii / tonga cards, so they don't support tahiti anymore
> 
> i love my 7970 but if the people who make the drivers behind the card are incompetent / under-staffed i don't know, then i'm going to da green team. maybe pick up a gtx 960?? that would feel wrong though. i don't know
> 
> 
> 
> It's been mentioned that a phase 2 driver is going to be released in Jan/Feb that's going to add VSR support to all other cards, from the R7 260 and up.
Click to expand...

i'll eat my words when that actually happens : )

#amd #hope


----------



## mtcn77

The driver installation turned out easier than I had thought. I wonder why Windows reported a halt and urged me to terminate the process in anticipation, though.


----------



## fleetfeather

At this point, I'm sure everyone is asking "Where's the one obscure game that hits the _19%_ claim though?" Don't worry though peeps, because I come to you with the *gift of knowledge!*

AMD's "19%" claim is associated with, as expected, a single game; the _gpu-slaying_ BioShock Infinite!



Better yet, AMD has of course compared performance against their most current driver a driver first seen roughly a year ago...



10/10 AMD, would buy your graphics cards


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You never used BF4 build in resolution scaling?


My native res is 1440p and I would run bf4 at 150% in game. Using this it allows me to set it basically at 4k and (maybe this is also the frame pacing improvement too) genuinely runs better lol. Fps sits locked at my cap but the game is quite fluid. Anecdotal for now but I'll run some logs and see.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Yup i'm sold. Using this looks better and works better then the ingame scaling for BF4... the tree's are no longer giant jaggie bushes with stems and even if I add 2x msaa I can manage to rarely dip below 55fps on a stock clocked 290x... remove AA and I'm never less then 70fps
> sucks in comparison atleast from my testing so far w/ mantle


YES! I knew it wasn't just in my head


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> At this point, I'm sure everyone is asking "Where's the one obscure game that hits the _19%_ claim though?" Don't worry though peeps, because I come to you with the *gift of knowledge!*
> 
> AMD's "19%" claim is associated with, as expected, a single game; the _gpu-slaying_ BioShock Infinite!
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, AMD has of course compared performance against their most current driver a driver first seen roughly a year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 AMD, would buy your graphics cards


I don't think there was ever any doubt AMD comparing their Omega drivers to last year's drivers considering we had access to the leaked slides...


----------



## SandGlass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> At this point, I'm sure everyone is asking "Where's the one obscure game that hits the _19%_ claim though?" Don't worry though peeps, because I come to you with the *gift of knowledge!*
> 
> AMD's "19%" claim is associated with, as expected, a single game; the _gpu-slaying_ BioShock Infinite!
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, AMD has of course compared performance against their most current driver a driver first seen roughly a year ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 AMD, would buy your graphics cards


Nvidia did the exact same thing when they released their "low overhead drivers" 337.50, claimed double digit improvements, that turned out to be one game in SLI that did not previously support SLI properly. Most other game saw improvements in the low single digits.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> I don't think there was ever any doubt AMD comparing their Omega drivers to last year's drivers considering we had access to the leaked slides...


As linked in the OP
Quote:


> The Catalyst Omega driver boasts some serious performance improvements in many hardware configurations due to a more efficient design. AMD states that you can expect up to 19% more performance than the previous driver (Catalyst 14.11.2) when running games on high-end graphics cards, and up to 29% more performance on APU-based systems.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So i installed the driver but how to i get VSR?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Only thing I'm kind of sad about is Mantle and more than 2 gpu's in BF4 still seems broken







DX11 is working magically though so no real complaint I guess LOL


----------



## kot0005

I haven't been able to install any drivers past the 14.4, they all freeze my pc during installation where the status bar says installing display driver and is half way through. any help would be awesome


----------



## SandGlass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I haven't been able to install any drivers past the 14.4, they all freeze my pc during installation where the status bar says installing display driver and is half way through. any help would be awesome


Backup and nuke windows?


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As linked in the OP


This is a mistake on Techspot's part since the number they're quoting is from a chart that compares 13.12 to 14.12


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> This is a mistake on Techspot's part since the number they're quoting is from a chart that compares 13.12 to 14.12


I guess this is therefore my bad because I a) believed tech report rather than doing my own research; and b) thought it reasonable that AMD would compare new drivers against relevant drivers


----------



## KEN-

VSR is nice i do notice visual improvements resolution max out on 3200x1800 with my R9 290 you can even use VSR on your desktop.


----------



## dir_d

Almost makes me want to get a 290X. Still holding out for 380X or higher.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

VSR did nothing for Dota 2. Just made everything look blurry. Will try BF4 and compare it to the build in scaling but its 2 am here and got to go to sleep.


----------



## maarten12100

In saint row IV I went from 22 to 25fps at lowest settings 1280*1024. This was on the igp on the A8-6410 everything to power saving and the cpu locked to 1GHz max.


----------



## Clovertail100

Well, still no Crossfire for Far Cry 4, but it feels like there is. I'm getting about +50% better minimums and +25+ better maximums with a major improvement in frame times.


----------



## SoloCamo

Well AMD.. I see you've ruined what would have a good night of sleep..

I'll see you all later while I enjoy 3200x1800 Skyrim w/ 8x msaa









Sure, it's not 4k, but considering how good it looks and runs I'm not complaining and this will only prolong my need to drop big bucks on a 4k monitor


----------



## PunkX 1

Somebody mod the drivers. Phase 2 is too far away


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> I feel like they don't care about us... 280x user... it's being a long time since we got any performance improvement


My Crossfire 7970's are working better with this new driver a few of my games are doing very well now with the profile updates


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My Crossfire 7970's are working better with this new driver a few of my games are doing very well now with the profile updates


Do you get the option for VSR?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I haven't been able to install any drivers past the 14.4, they all freeze my pc during installation where the status bar says installing display driver and is half way through. any help would be awesome


I did not have much confidence in 3rd party driver clean up, particularly when it came to diplay drivers. However, DDU is a cut above the rest, and is specifically for display drivers and nothing else. Every time I have had display driver issues, DDU has been able to clean it up.

AMD should really get these guys on the payroll...

http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/

Best of luck.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Well AMD.. I see you've ruined what would have a good night of sleep..
> 
> I'll see you all later while I enjoy 3200x1800 Skyrim w/ 8x msaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not 4k, but considering how good it looks and runs I'm not complaining and this will only prolong my need to drop big bucks on a 4k monitor


VSR/DSR looks like crap compared to actual 4k


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did not have much confidence in 3rd party driver clean up, particularly when it came to diplay drivers. However, DDU is a cut above the rest, and is specifically for display drivers and nothing else. Every time I have had display driver issues, DDU has been able to clean it up.
> 
> AMD should really get these guys on the payroll...
> 
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/
> 
> Best of luck.


+1

DDU is king. Period.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Do you get the option for VSR?


i dont see this option in mine


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> i dont see this option in mine


On your 290s?

You should find it here:


----------



## gasoau

Argh downloaded from AMDwebsite drivers do now work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> Argh downloaded from AMDwebsite drivers do now work.


try this:

my last post before this one


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> On your 290s?
> 
> You should find it here:


im an idiot i see it now and its enabled.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> Argh downloaded from AMDwebsite drivers do now work.
> 
> 
> 
> try this:
> 
> my last post before this one
Click to expand...

downloading from guru3d. thanks =)


----------



## FernTeixe

well .. it's like the 5th driver update with not even a single highlight for 280x users.. I don't know if this card is always doing it's best or they don't want to make some performance improvement for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My Crossfire 7970's are working better with this new driver a few of my games are doing very well now with the profile updates


well so I must have crossfire to see some improvement :/ and no VSR ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> well .. it's like the 5th driver update with not even a single highlight for 280x users.. I don't know if this card is always doing it's best or they don't want to make some performance improvement for it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My Crossfire 7970's are working better with this new driver a few of my games are doing very well now with the profile updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well so I must have crossfire to see some improvement :/ and no VSR ?
Click to expand...

Just like mantle, we will likely get the support at some time down the road. They have to dangle the carrot a bit for the people on older hardware....


----------



## Falkentyne

How do you run 2566x1440 or 3200x1800 (4k) at higher than 60hz refresh rate?

Can't seem to use 100 or 120hz higher than the native resolution, and 60 hz strobing....well..let's just say that while 60hz double strobing isn't vomit inducing (and doesn't flicker, and doesn't reduce motion blur very much at all, just makes the blur more like a double image instead), I'd rather keep 60hz single strobe "flicker city" to arcade game emulators, please.....


----------



## FernTeixe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just like mantle, we will likely get the support at some time down the road. They have to dangle the carrot a bit for the people on older hardware....


I know it's a 7970 with a new name... but that's not our problem... it should be as new as any 200 series.. they did a whole freaking hype and sold as a new product ,,, also there's almos no point for a 7970 user to get a 290x if it's to play at 1080p
also they don't have something better than a 290x


----------



## Xuper

Quote:


> AMD is following NVIDIA's lead on.


First , who did invest VSR ? AMD or Nvidia ? I heard AMD was working for 1 year.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Installed the driver and it broke just about everything. All kinds of BDOS







Went back to 14.11.2 beta and all good now. But it seems like I'm the only one with such issues


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> First , who did invest VSR ? AMD or Nvidia ? I heard AMD was working for 1 year.


Downsampling (which both VSR and DSR basicyly is) or supersampling has been around for years. Nvidia was first to bring custom "viritual" resolutions into the driver package as an official feature though.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Installed the driver and it broke just about everything. All kinds of BDOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to 14.11.2 beta and all good now. But it seems like I'm the only one with such issues


What did you use to uninstall your drivers before upgrading to the Omega?


----------



## fragamemnon

Riiight, so..

After DDU and a clean install of the drivers, I don't get my 144Hz display detected, it's connected to DVI#0.
I have two 60Hz Dells connected on DVI#1 and DP#0 - they work fine.

All the cables are plugged into the GPU on PCI-E#0 and Crossfire is disabled.

The monitor doesn't show up even in Device Manager.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Riiight, so..
> 
> After DDU and a clean install of the drivers, I don't get my 144Hz display detected, it's connected to DVI#0.
> I have two 60Hz Dells connected on DVI#1 and DP#0 - they work fine.
> 
> All the cables are plugged into the GPU on PCI-E#0 and Crossfire is disabled.
> 
> The monitor doesn't show up even in Device Manager.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Install an older driver then try again. This time don't use DDU and instead uninstall through windows control panel using Catalyst Install Manager.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Riiight, so..
> 
> After DDU and a clean install of the drivers, I don't get my 144Hz display detected, it's connected to DVI#0.
> I have two 60Hz Dells connected on DVI#1 and DP#0 - they work fine.
> 
> All the cables are plugged into the GPU on PCI-E#0 and Crossfire is disabled.
> 
> The monitor doesn't show up even in Device Manager.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install an older driver then try again. This time don't use DDU and instead uninstall through windows control panel using Catalyst Install Manager.
Click to expand...

Actually, I might have to scratch my post.
It could have as well been a Windows Update I recently ran (and didn't reboot then) that have installed a crappy BenQ software of sorts.
Thing is, if it did, it doesn't show up in Windows Update and I can't find it in the list of installed programs.

I'll do some more searching and edit this post.


----------



## Jaydev16

Downloading 14.12 now. Will the Omega drivers be better for my R7 260X?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FernTeixe*
> 
> I know it's a 7970 with a new name... but that's not our problem... it should be as new as any 200 series.. they did a whole freaking hype and sold as a new product ,,, also there's almos no point for a 7970 user to get a 290x if it's to play at 1080p
> also they don't have something better than a 290x


Welcome to 2004.
Nvidia has been rebranding old cards as 'new' cards for over a decade.
Yet when AMD (Ati) does it, people go off the deep end?

The Geforce 2 MX was a true value card and not rebadged. The Nvidia crapstorm started with the Geforce 4 MX debacle, with the MX 440 outperforming the Geforce 2 ultra by a bit but, well...unlike the GeForce 2 mx to geforece 2 gts, the GeForce 4 MX was not just a GeForce 4 Ti with the shader hardware removed...it was worse than that.

And then you have the 800 GTX ->9800 GT rebadge and the 9800 GTX ->GTS250 rebadge.
So yeah. Deal with it, folks. Or make your own card company...


----------



## Atomfix

Surely, we must see some sort of registry hack or some kind to get VSR to work on 7000* Series. Only a matter of time before someone will find a way. Waiting for AMD to release another Driver Update that just might support the 7000 Series is agonizing enough as it is


----------



## remoteman213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My Crossfire 7970's are working better with this new driver a few of my games are doing very well now with the profile updates


Yep, crossfire 280x here and there seems to be an overall improvement in the few games i've tested so far.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> What did you use to uninstall your drivers before upgrading to the Omega?


Got rid of the old ones with display driver uninstaller. Than simply ran the installer for 14.12


----------



## velocityx

ok so I got te drivers. in the software tab it says 14.12 omega driver package. VSR works on my 2713hm 2560x1440 but the desktop is kinda blurry. Battlefield 4 in mantle, doesnt stutter just as 14.11.2 but the VSR thing is messing up the GUI in game, can't really use the VSR thingy in game because you cant click the options (maybe its only in the mantle version donno, didnt try dx11) .


----------



## Aesthetics

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_14.12_Performance/1.html

review is out


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthetics*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_14.12_Performance/1.html
> 
> review is out


By the looks of it it is not even worth installing. In some scenarios the performance is even worse.

I dont really want to bother uninstalling my current beta drivers and install the new omega driver just for such minor and miserable performance improvements. I dont really care about the other features as I am not going to use them. For me this driver was all about the performance gains but it looks like its just another driver update with very minor improvements in terms of performance its just that this time it was called Omega and was over hyped for no apparent reason.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aesthetics*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_14.12_Performance/1.html
> 
> review is out
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it it is not even worth installing. In some scenarios the performance is even worse.
> 
> I dont really want to bother uninstalling my current beta drivers and install the new omega driver just for such minor and miserable performance improvements. I dont really care about the other features as I am not going to use them. For me this driver was all about the performance gains but it looks like its just another driver update with very minor improvements in terms of performance its just that this time it was called Omega and was over hyped for no apparent reason.
Click to expand...

It was overhyped exactly for the reasons of the extra features added.
Most of the performance increases claimed were from added/updated Crossfire profiles - take a look about the threads and you'll see it. I didn't really see anyone commenting on single-GPU performance improvements.


----------



## Newbie2009

lol all those hopes and dreams shattered.


----------



## Mas

I take it VSR isn't available if you're on 2560x1600 resolution? I don't even have the check box showing in my CCC, nothing there.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> It was overhyped exactly for the reasons of the extra features added.
> Most of the performance increases claimed were from added/updated Crossfire profiles - take a look about the threads and you'll see it. I didn't really see anyone commenting on single-GPU performance improvements.


The features are nice for those who actually have intentions of using them but they definitely do not live up to the hype that was created by AMD. Its nice to have those features dont get me wrong but when you release a major drivers update it should also have major changes and improvement, that is not the case with this Omega driver.


----------



## velocityx

these I think are a different branch drivers maybe? compared to 14.11.2 ? in the betas I could leave ULPS on, and the cards would kick some serious ass in mantle bf4 crossfire, here with those, I had to pump up the fans cause at old settings they would trotthle. Also had to disable ULPS and the VSR thingy is kinda useless in this particular game.


----------



## aberrero

As someone who deals with daily crashes trying to run a 4k monitor... AMD needs to release this damn driver.


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> As someone who deals with daily crashes trying to run a 4k monitor... AMD needs to release this damn driver.


They already did.. the last few pages are filled with people talking about using them.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I take it VSR isn't available if you're on 2560x1600 resolution? I don't even have the check box showing in my CCC, nothing there.




Looks like no love for 1600p.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/27481/catalyst-omega-driver-adds-more-than-20-features-400-bug-fixes


Noice. Another AMD rushed drivers.
Mantle = Beta, Catalyst Omega = Beta ...
Is it possible that AMD stops with announcement effects and delivers real stable version first ?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> They already did.. the last few pages are filled with people talking about using them.


lol, yes, I just realized that. I had an old version of this page loaded up when I posted that comment.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthetics*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_14.12_Performance/1.html
> 
> review is out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> By the looks of it it is not even worth installing. In some scenarios the performance is even worse.
> 
> I dont really want to bother uninstalling my current beta drivers and install the new omega driver just for such minor and miserable performance improvements. I dont really care about the other features as I am not going to use them. For me this driver was all about the performance gains but it looks like its just another driver update with very minor improvements in terms of performance its just that this time it was called Omega and was over hyped for no apparent reason.


obviously better at lower resolutions where you would normally be cpu bound because AMD is trying to reduce cpu overhead with these drivers according to the slides.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> In conclusion, AMD Catalyst 14.12 Omega is just another driver release from AMD, with its share of performance improvements and bug fixes. It just so happens to get a bigger, more pompous launch, because AMD wants to turn your attention to its software features.
> 
> Don't get us wrong. These features are very real, not gimmicky (except maybe the Fluid Motion Video); and AMD has taken some genuine steps to improve its compressed video playback quality. The 1080p-to-4K upscaling algorithm works well, without driving your GPU up to 3D load clocks, unlike something like MadVR. With 4K displays getting affordable, it was about time GPU vendors came up with something that doesn't make 1080p look "washed-out" on a 4K display.
> 
> Gamers should particularly benefit from Virtual Super Resolution, which works to improve detail in a resolution-limited scenario, and frame-pacing improvements, which make games like Sniper Elite III feel more fluid. We just wished that the game performance increments were more profound, compared to Catalyst 14.11.2. It's not as if AMD never launched a major driver with near double-digit performance boosts over its immediate predecessor.


If those benchmarks (granted they are limited) are right, this is a horrible driver for gaming. Of the 9 tests on 3 games, only 2 had BETTER FPS than the current driver. One was 0.9 FPS faster, the other was 2 FPS faster. By comparison to several that were 9FPS SLOWER.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Noice. Another AMD rushed drivers.
> Mantle = Beta, Catalyst Omega = Beta ...
> Is it possible that AMD stops with announcement effects and delivers real stable version first ?


AMD fixes bugs with new driver. Conclusion: AMDs new driver is rushed, bugged and awful. Seems logical


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> VSR currently works only on Radeon R9 285 and R9 290 series graphics cards, and it supports the modes outlined in the matrix below. The feature can be enabled by ticking a checkbox in the Catalyst Control Center (under the My Digital Flat Panels section). Users can then select higher resolutions via in-game menus. Unlike with DSR, there's no way to dictate which scaling modes are exposed to games, and there's no slider to change the smoothness of the downscaling filter.
> 
> AMD is cooking up a "phase 2" driver that will add VSR capabilities (with 4K downscaling) to additional cards, including everything from the Radeon R7 260 up. That driver is expected in the January-February time frame.


I was talking about that.


----------



## fragamemnon

So people with R9 285/290(x)/295x2 should wait until everyone gets access to the feature at the same time?
If it's working for the aforementioned GPUs with no issues (i.e. stable), then I don't see any reason to flag it as Beta.


----------



## Newbie2009

Someone reporting on Guru that this fixes all the Far Cry 3 stutter. Little late I know.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> I was talking about that.


Nvidia uses a post-scaling overlay filter, I'm guessing the "smoothness-slider" adjusts that, and not the scaling algorithm. AMD does not (afaik) use a filter, only dedicated scaling hardware.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Someone reporting on Guru that this fixes all the Far Cry 3 stutter. Little late I know.


What about Far Cry 4?

Far Cry 3 was released like 2 years ago, lol.


----------



## Tivan

I'm getting 10%+ more fps in this random korean grinder mmo that runs on DX9.0c, when cpu limited. That's actually pretty good for a driver update. (Though Nvidia was quite ahead there already)


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> What about Far Cry 4?
> 
> Far Cry 3 was released like 2 years ago, lol.


LOL yeah. Far cry 4 runs ok in comparison to FC3.
I did see someone say there was a nice performance boost, but just someone posting on a forum, as with FC3.


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Got rid of the old ones with display driver uninstaller. Than simply ran the installer for 14.12


Will something happen if I just download and install the latest without uninstalling the earlier one?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Noice. Another AMD rushed drivers.
> Mantle = Beta, Catalyst Omega = Beta ...
> Is it possible that AMD stops with announcement effects and delivers real stable version first ?


the alternative is bork . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released

unless you game, you won't know.

Edit: i am not recommending it but i just installed it over the last beta to test on my 7950. will install on my 290s later . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9099068/3dm11/8949636


----------



## bigosik

More Reviews :

Benchmark 1

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/amd_catalyst_treiber_14_12_omega_mit_vsr_im_test/
(Performance Increase = 0,0)

Benchmark 2

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/treiber/amd_catalyst_omega/s02.php
(Performance Increase = 0,0)

Benchmark 3

First CPU-OVERHEAD Benchmark
http://www.purepc.pl/

(Performance Increase = 0,0)

Benchmark 4

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance-2.html

I have a 280X, not even VSR Support. Thx for nothing AMD !

....here in comparison with NV´s Wonder Driver 337.50

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/geforce_treiber_vergleich_337_50/benchmarks.php?benchmark=starswarmbatch

Up to 50%

or here

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/66075-nvidia-337-50-driver-performance-review.html

My last AMD card.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> More Reviews :
> 
> Benchmark 1
> 
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/amd_catalyst_treiber_14_12_omega_mit_vsr_im_test/
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> 
> Benchmark 2
> 
> http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/treiber/amd_catalyst_omega/s02.php
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> 
> Benchmark 3
> 
> First CPU-OVERHEAD Benchmark
> http://www.purepc.pl/
> 
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> 
> Benchmark 4
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance-2.html
> 
> I have a 280X and not even VSR Suppert. Thy for nothing NV
> 
> here in comparison NV Wonder Driver 337.50
> 
> http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/geforce_treiber_vergleich_337_50/benchmarks.php?benchmark=starswarmbatch
> 
> Up to 50%
> 
> or here
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/66075-nvidia-337-50-driver-performance-review.html
> 
> My last AMD card.


i much rather have lower fps but smoother gameplay. good luck with your nvidia drivers.


----------



## Jaydev16

Just know Nvidia is screwing its 700 series cards. Just because an Nvidia had a random spike on a bench doesn't mean it will always run at that lol.


----------



## Nevk

AMD Catalyst Omega: Fluid Motion Video


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i much rather have lower fps but smoother gameplay. good luck with your nvidia drivers.


You seem to not understand that if AMD is doing such an annoucement (Omega) is because they got pretty bad reputation regarding drivers compared to nVidia and they want to change the deal.
For them, nVidia drivers are the reference to achieve.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> You seem to not understand that if AMD is doing such an annoucement (Omega) is because they got pretty bad reputation regarding drivers compared to nVidia and they want to change the deal.
> For them, nVidia drivers are the reference to achieve.


are you trying to convince any of us to switch? to pay a premium and be met with drivers that are bork? you are kidding?

let's say i buy a 970 today . . . what driver should i use?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Tried VSR, and it's great for a game like CS: GO, but for other games the UI is too small for me, so will probably just play them at native res. VSR also affected my desktop, is there any way to get it to work only for games?


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> are you trying to convince any of us to switch? to pay a premium and be met with drivers that are bork? you are kidding?


I don't care if you switch. But I tell you what is going on because you don't seem to understand.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> I don't care if you switch. But I tell you what is going on because you don't seem to understand.


you don't understand. i don't revert back to old driver like you do. i use one driver to play my games and i expect the same from this omega whatever driver it is.

i play just fine using 1080 and 4K. single or crossfire.

so, what driver should i use for the 970? doubt you'll recommend any.

edit: and mods, before you delete my posts . . . examine what transpired here.


----------



## bigosik

Sry, here is the CPU-OVERHEAD Review :

http://pclab.pl/art60895-4.html

Horrible !


----------



## Clocknut

does that fluid motion video work on HD6000 series?

I think they seriously need to put some improvement on video playback on HD5000/6000 cards, there is a lot of APU out there is still on these GPU on HTPC setup.


----------



## Takla

so VSR is supported for what cards exactly?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Catalyst Omega: Fluid Motion Video


Only works on ONE program ... Cyberlink PowerDVD 14.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_14.12_Performance/2.html
Quote:


> This is a highly specific feature, which works to smooth Blu-ray playback, using Cyberlink PowerDVD 14. There's no other software that we know of, which can take advantage of this feature, at this point. The feature uses GPU compute to interpolate "inferred" frames with real frames in a Blu-ray playback, to increase the frame-rate of the video, and in turn, its overall smoothness.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> does that fluid motion video work on HD6000 series?
> 
> I think they seriously need to put some improvement on video playback on HD5000/6000 cards, there is a lot of APU out there is still on these GPU on HTPC setup.


No, only certain APUs and a select few R9 discrete cards. Not even the R9 280X.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> so VSR is supported for what cards exactly?


Currently Hawaii and Tonga, those cards have dedicated scaling-hardware. A shader-based solution is in the works, targeting jan/feb as release, which will bring it to all GCN-cards.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Currently Hawaii and Tonga, those cards have dedicated scaling-hardware. A shader-based solution is in the works, targeting jan/feb as release, which will bring it to all GCN-cards.


alright, good. but one person in the 290x / 290 thread reported that the VSR option is not showing with xfire enabled. can anyone confirm it is working (showing) for them without xfire?


----------



## bigosik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you don't understand. i don't revert back to old driver like you do. i use one driver to play my games and i expect the same from this omega whatever driver it is.
> 
> i play just fine using 1080 and 4K. single or crossfire.
> 
> so, what driver should i use for the 970? doubt you'll recommend any.
> 
> edit: and mods, before you delete my posts . . . examine what transpired here.


LOL









FRAMETIMES

http://www.techspot.com/review/736-amd-radeon-r9-290/page6.html

http://www.techspot.com/review/736-amd-radeon-r9-290/page4.html

Compare GTX780 with 290X

Far Cry 3 and Hitman, that says it all









:


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAMETIMES
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/736-amd-radeon-r9-290/page6.html
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/736-amd-radeon-r9-290/page4.html
> 
> Compare GTX780 with 290X
> 
> Far Cry 3 and Hitman, that says it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Not too be that guy as i love AMD but Hitman is a AMD title.


----------



## bigosik

Far Cry 3 too


----------



## bigosik

...smoother gameplay on AMD ?







You have a good sense of humour rdr09








It varies from Game to Game, that´s what i wanted to say
.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Currently Hawaii and Tonga, those cards have dedicated scaling-hardware. A shader-based solution is in the works, targeting jan/feb as release, which will bring it to all GCN-cards.
> 
> 
> 
> alright, good. but one person in the 290x / 290 thread reported that the VSR option is not showing with xfire enabled. can anyone confirm it is working (showing) for them without xfire?
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Screenshot1 - CCC config, 1920x1200







Edit: Yeah, I kind of forgot to set the resolution.


Spoiler: Screenshot2 - 2560x1600 on Dell U2412M, CF enabled







P.S. You made me reboot my PC.







I was BOINC-ing and Folding.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Mantle recording works on 7870LE . I do get some tearing in the output video but I haven't tried to tweak settings at all, so far so good. WoW appears to give a bith higher minimums but I will only know after I raid. I don't expect anything game changing though.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> Far Cry 3 too


http://community.amd.com/community/amd-blogs/amd-gaming/blog/2012/09/11/far-cry-3-optimized-for-amd-radeon
EDIT: Far Cry 3 is also a AMD optimized Title.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Mantle recording works on 7870LE . I do get some tearing in the output video but I haven't tried to tweak settings at all, so far so good. WoW appears to give a bith higher minimums but I will only know after I raid. I don't expect anything game changing though.


Raiding in WoW might not be a proper scenario to test your GPU performance as it is often a CPU-bound situation. Especially if you run addons.
Just make sure to have a GPU monitor open and notice if utilization drops <95%


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Raiding in WoW might not be a proper scenario to test your GPU performance as it is often a CPU-bound situation. Especially if you run addons.
> Just make sure to have a GPU monitor open and notice if utilization drops <95%


Raiding is exactly the scenario these need to be tested as we expect them to address CPU overhead. No processor can maintain 99% gpu usage in big wow raids, btw. Unless it is some basic card running ultra. I had for testing purposes about 18 months ago a [email protected] that would drop to single digit framerate with roughly 100 players doing oondasta. Fun times.


----------



## Cybertox

Why is it when I am uninstalling my AMD drivers the uninstaller always gets stuck at currently uninstalling: HDMI Audio Driver. This is always the case and it is is really getting on my nerves.

Is there a fix for that?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Why is it when I am uninstalling my AMD drivers the uninstaller always gets stuck at currently uninstalling: HDMI Audio Driver. This is always the case and it is is really getting on my nerves.
> 
> Is there a fix for that?


That's always the longest part to uninstall, just wait


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Raiding in WoW might not be a proper scenario to test your GPU performance as it is often a CPU-bound situation. Especially if you run addons.
> Just make sure to have a GPU monitor open and notice if utilization drops <95%
> 
> 
> 
> Raiding is exactly the scenario these need to be tested as we expect them to address CPU overhead. No processor can maintain 99% gpu usage in big wow raids, btw. Unless it is some basic card running ultra. I had for testing purposes about 18 months ago a [email protected] that would drop to single digit framerate with roughly 100 players doing oondasta. Fun times.
Click to expand...

Hm, if it is CPU overhead analysis that you are after, then you are correct. Guess I missed the posts saying that, sorry man.
Still, I would again recommend conducting tests with addons disabled, as they have a tendency for unpredictable behaviour and overall use a vast amount of processor time. I've often found myself in extremely low framerate due to (supposedly stable) addons in the late days of a patch where the devs have had time to iron these issues out.


----------



## Reiwaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> Sry, here is the CPU-OVERHEAD Review :
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art60895-4.html
> 
> Horrible !


I don't think a Core i5-4690K overclocked to 4,5 GHz it's a good CPU to test Overhead. Actually it's something I have notice in all the benchmarks I have see, all are using top CPUs sometimes with overclock. While this is right to show general performance gains it's useless to tests CPU Overhead gains.

One interesting test I have seen where the CPU could be the bottleneck is from one user in the UBI's forum and the gain seems to be quite good:

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/972897-AMD-Omega-Driver-Massive-boost-in-Frame-rate-for-ACU?s=87e12b6c5ee33b3ae4f987b1c5309dd4

Hope somebody does some tests with "weak" CPUs to see the real CPU overhead improvement of this drivers.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Why is it when I am uninstalling my AMD drivers the uninstaller always gets stuck at currently uninstalling: HDMI Audio Driver. This is always the case and it is is really getting on my nerves.
> 
> Is there a fix for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> That's always the longest part to uninstall, just wait


Nevermind. There was a a prompting window in the task bar asking for additional permission. Instead of prompting as an additional window on the desktop it was hidden at the bottom with a yellow signalling tab, when I accepted it, it said uninstall failure then continued uninstalling, finished and said that the uninstall process was successful and I had to restart. I did restart and now everything is fine I can go ahead and install the Omega driver. Gotta love AMD and its awful install manager.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Features are nice but i feel like most important thing with drivers is performance and being bug free.


----------



## Cybertox

What is the ACP application? What does it do? Should I install it with all the other components of the driver? I dont want to install unnecessary stuff.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> What is the ACP application? What does it do? Should I install it with all the other components of the driver? I dont want to install unnecessary stuff.


Edit: It's related to TrueAudio.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hm, if it is CPU overhead analysis that you are after, then you are correct. Guess I missed the posts saying that, sorry man.
> Still, I would again recommend conducting tests with addons disabled, as they have a tendency for unpredictable behaviour and overall use a vast amount of processor time. I've often found myself in extremely low framerate due to (supposedly stable) addons in the late days of a patch where the devs have had time to iron these issues out.


Oh yeah, it takes exactly one out of date addon to make my system running at 1fps ,has happened after major game updates and more than once.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot1 - CCC config, 1920x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I kind of forgot to set the resolution.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot2 - 2560x1600 on Dell U2412M, CF enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. You made me reboot my PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was BOINC-ing and Folding.


sorry for the reboot but it was for science!







thanks for posting


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_CPU_power
> 
> Also, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amd+acp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Edit: It's related to TrueAudio.


Epic Fail right there by your side.


----------



## velocityx

so you guys say that Mantle recording works with gaming evolved? single card or crossfire? for me in crossfire, raptr overlay is flashing and causing me to lose around 50 fps in performance and I cant record any video.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_CPU_power
> 
> Also, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amd+acp
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Edit: It's related to TrueAudio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epic Fail right there by your side.
Click to expand...

Why fail? I edited my post, and clearly stated it's an edit.
There were discussions on various forums, including guru3d.com, guessing whether it could be used in order to supplement the auto-scaling Overdrive performs. That said with keeping in mind AMD's describing the difference between their methodology and TDP on multiple occasions.
It was a couple of months later that it became clear, to me at least, that ACP was eventually related to the TrueAudio. Hence I didn't think of it on the instant, but recalled it a couple of minutes later.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Tried VSR, and it's great for a game like CS: GO, but for other games the UI is too small for me, so will probably just play them at native res. VSR also affected my desktop, is there any way to get it to work only for games?


Just adjust your desktop resolution back to your native in windows or CCC.


----------



## Cybertox

Known Issues (Omega Driver)

*SOURCE*
Quote:


> KNOWN ISSUES:
> 
> - [410367] System black hangs/BSOD upon resuming from S3/S4 sleep on AMD Radeon R9 285 configured in AMD CrossFire mode
> - [410293] With AMD CrossFire enabled, Timeout Detection Recovery (TDR) occurs during actual gameplay when YouTube Mix moves to the next song in Firefox
> - [408368] Some artifacting will be seen in certain scenarios with AMD Fluid Motion Enabled
> - [407622] Screen tearing on enabling VSync with Alien: Isolation game
> - [407934] Frame drops may occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on some AMD Kaveri APU configurations
> - [407095] 3D movies cannot be viewed using Power DVD on some AMD Kaveri APU configurations with only 2GB of single channel memory
> - [407175] Catalyst Control Center Video Quality settings may not be available or retained if the "Enforce Smooth Video Playback" option is not selected on some AMD HD series GPU's.
> - [406495] Pull down detection fails to lock in Metro Video playback applications
> - [410255] A system restart or hang may be observed on sleep/resume while transcoding video with Media Espresso
> - [410398] A black screen may be experienced when attempting to enable Eyefinity after changing the display mode (Portrait, Landscape)
> - [410391] Primary display may not be retained after disabling Crossfire while in Eyefinity mode
> - [409705] Enabling or disabling Crossfire may lead to one side of the 4K MST display being shown as black
> - [410393] Minor stuttering may be seen in Dragon Age Inquisition on Single and Multi GPU configurations


I would not advise using the Omega driver for playing Dragon Age Inquisition, see known issues in order to understand why.


----------



## Jaydev16

Ok, someone just help me out here, is there a list of the new features and how to use them or a youtube vi or something? Thanks!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok, someone just help me out here, is there a list of the new features and how to use them or a youtube vi or something? Thanks!


There are slides listing and explaining those features, people posted them multiple times.

This link explains everything pretty well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Known Issues (Omega Driver)
> 
> *SOURCE*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> KNOWN ISSUES:
> 
> - [410367] System black hangs/BSOD upon resuming from S3/S4 sleep on AMD Radeon R9 285 configured in AMD CrossFire mode
> - [410293] With AMD CrossFire enabled, Timeout Detection Recovery (TDR) occurs during actual gameplay when YouTube Mix moves to the next song in Firefox
> - [408368] Some artifacting will be seen in certain scenarios with AMD Fluid Motion Enabled
> - [407622] Screen tearing on enabling VSync with Alien: Isolation game
> - [407934] Frame drops may occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on some AMD Kaveri APU configurations
> - [407095] 3D movies cannot be viewed using Power DVD on some AMD Kaveri APU configurations with only 2GB of single channel memory
> - [407175] Catalyst Control Center Video Quality settings may not be available or retained if the "Enforce Smooth Video Playback" option is not selected on some AMD HD series GPU's.
> - [406495] Pull down detection fails to lock in Metro Video playback applications
> - [410255] A system restart or hang may be observed on sleep/resume while transcoding video with Media Espresso
> - [410398] A black screen may be experienced when attempting to enable Eyefinity after changing the display mode (Portrait, Landscape)
> - [410391] Primary display may not be retained after disabling Crossfire while in Eyefinity mode
> - [409705] Enabling or disabling Crossfire may lead to one side of the 4K MST display being shown as black
> - [410393] Minor stuttering may be seen in Dragon Age Inquisition on Single and Multi GPU configurations
> 
> 
> 
> I would not advise using the Omega driver for playing Dragon Age Inquisition, see known issues in order to understand why.
Click to expand...

The possibility of minor stuttering?

Eh...ill install it anyway, not like its rocket science to roll back one driver lol


----------



## madmalkav

The CPu overhead reduction is only expected for DirectX11 titles, right?


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There are slides listing and explaining those features, people posted them multiple times.
> 
> This link explains everything pretty well.


Thanks! How do you activate these?


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Known Issues (Omega Driver)
> 
> *SOURCE*
> I would not advise using the Omega driver for playing Dragon Age Inquisition, see known issues in order to understand why.


The word is may. As far as 20min. of gameplay have allowed me to experience, no such stutter, aside from the usual cutscene jerkiness on a vanilla shortcut. The tweaked shortcut with additional target values(+60 sim etc.) is smooth. Single 3D Accelerator using GLide.









That said, Patch 2 is due to drop later today with some good optimizations across the board, so I will wait until it drops to form a informed opinion.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Thanks! How do you activate these?


At first you have to install the omega driver. Then you go to the catalyst control centre and there you can use and enable those features considering the fact that your GPU supports those features. Some of those features are exclusive for some certain GPU models.


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> At first you have to install the omega driver. Then you go to the catalyst control centre and there you can use and enable those features considering the fact that your GPU supports those features. Some of those features are exclusive for some certain GPU models.


I got the driver. Where should I look? XD


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> That 8320 doesn't cut it in all games in newer it will be mostly fine but older ones


In Plant Vs. Zombies 2009 (3D Acceleration Disabled) My Athlon II X2 @ 4.0 GHz, 2.4 GHz CPU NB with 1600 MHz CL7 DDR3 is more than 2x faster (60 fps with athlon vs 25 fps with FX in minimum fps) than my FX 8350 @ 4.5 GHz, 2.6 GHz CPU-NB with 2400 MHz CL10 DDR3.
To me It is still a fun game compared to some of big corporation's so called games aka graphics emulator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Noice. Another AMD rushed drivers.
> Mantle = Beta, Catalyst Omega = Beta ...
> Is it possible that AMD stops with announcement effects and delivers real stable version first ?


Are you a driver tester or a developer ?
If not and you are a gamer or a bencher, then naming Beta shouldn't be much of your concern.
Install it on your system. If it shows improvements, then tell us here in the forum.
If it doesn't instead it shows any bug/s then report it to AMD and tell us here in the forum.
Your deliberately created nonsense can easily be sensed now in here.
btw Mantle Beta is still pushing more Minimum fps in some games.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> - [407934] Frame drops may occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on some AMD Kaveri APU configurations


Well, that pretty much tears it for me and my Kaveri based A10-7700K HTPC. No point in installing drivers on an Home Theater PC when it screws up BluRay.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, that pretty much tears it for me and my Kaveri based A10-7700K HTPC. No point in installing drivers on an Home Theater PC when it screws up BluRay.


I still prefer you to install and check for yourself, just to be confirmed.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, that pretty much tears it for me and my Kaveri based A10-7700K HTPC. No point in installing drivers on an Home Theater PC when it screws up BluRay.


- [407934] Frame drops *may* occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on *some* AMD Kaveri APU configurations

Just try it out, your system may not be affected.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, that pretty much tears it for me and my Kaveri based A10-7700K HTPC. No point in installing drivers on an Home Theater PC when it screws up BluRay.
> 
> 
> 
> - [407934] Frame drops *may* occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on *some* AMD Kaveri APU configurations
> 
> Just try it out, your system may not be affected.
Click to expand...

Stop making sense!

This thread was going just fine until.people started to think logically and rationally!


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> The CPu overhead reduction is only expected for DirectX11 titles, right?


I've had a definite FPS increase with this random dx9 mmo called aura kingdom, looking at the opening camera drive. (It uses 1 core at 100% pretty much)


----------



## Xuper

any idea about old Radeon like 5xxx, 6xxx and 7xxx ? What can Omega do for Old Radeon ?


----------



## Orangey

Let this be a lesson, never buy rebrands.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> any idea about old Radeon like 5xxx, 6xxx and 7xxx ? What can Omega do for Old Radeon ?


There's a phase 2 driver in the works that will add VSR support to all other GCN cards, including the 7000 series. However, I doubt the 5xxx and 6xxx will be supported.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> Let this be a lesson, never buy rebrands.


Rebrands will always exist and people will buy them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> Let this be a lesson, never buy rebrands.


It's not like AMD is doing it on purpose. They are adding all the features the cards are capable off. 280X is 3 years old GCN architecture. The thing is most of these changes are pointless to most gamers.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> I still prefer you to install and check for yourself, just to be confirmed.


Why should I waste my time downloading installing, testing, and possibly uninstalling, redownloading and reinstalling?

Maybe AMD should fix their damn drivers and try their software out on their own damn APU's before releasing them.

Now if they want to pay me what my company pays me to be an AMD guinea pig, then maybe I'll consider wasting my time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> - [407934] Frame drops *may* occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on *some* AMD Kaveri APU configurations
> 
> Just try it out, your system may not be affected.


Why risk it? The game performance gains are minimum at best (and even worse in some cases), and since this is an HTPC, why risk it?

Also, there is another bug which "may" effect my HTPC. So when you start adding up "mays", it gets to be less and less attractive to waste my time on this beta driver.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Ok after reading 30 pages among this thread.looks like thid driver needs a 2nd version or some cheat to make work VSR on 7790/r7 260 and up

But the free performance boost was basically to introduce the 20 features


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> Let this be a lesson, never buy rebrands.


This is a cycle.



Source: MS Paint and a little bit of applied human brain, LOL.


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I've had a definite FPS increase with this random dx9 mmo called aura kingdom, looking at the opening camera drive. (It uses 1 core at 100% pretty much)


Cool, good news for Guild Wars 2 players.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> This is a cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: MS Paint and a little bit of applied human brain, LOL.


they mostly do rebadged models for OEM(almosy always) and when they dont have new a entire lineup of gpus sometimes because they want to compete what they have or because they rename high end to the proper midrange


----------



## Newbie2009

I think I'm done buying high end cards for high rez console ports.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> they mostly do rebadged models for OEM(almosy always) and when they dont have new a entire lineup of gpus sometimes because they wwa.t to compete what they have or because they rename high end to the proper midrange


This is why I said Everyone get what they pay for.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Yay my screen flickering bug was fixed!


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> Sry, here is the CPU-OVERHEAD Review :
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art60895-4.html
> 
> Horrible !


Any CF reviews?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If those benchmarks (granted they are limited) are right, this is a horrible driver for gaming. Of the 9 tests on 3 games, only 2 had BETTER FPS than the current driver. One was 0.9 FPS faster, the other was 2 FPS faster. By comparison to several that were 9FPS SLOWER.


You're looking at it the other way round.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> ...smoother gameplay on AMD ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good sense of humour rdr09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies from Game to Game, that´s what i wanted to say
> .


i may have exaggerated. but, so far all my games were smooth using the last beta. i mainly play BF4. just installed on my 290s. took but 10 minutes.



i just installed over the beta. i don't use DDU.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumitlian*
> 
> This is why I said Everyone get what they pay for.


well played


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

AMD added a new feature that you have to be using Cyberlink PowerDVD 14 to even take advantage of, AMD Catalyst Omega: Fluid Motion Video.

During testing, they realized they broke other DVD playback.

Instead of fixing it before they released it, they put up the "may" comment in the notes. So odds are, if you are using PowerDVD 14, you won't see the problem. If you aren't, then you will. That is how these sort of silly bug notes work.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I would say the same thing about AMD.
> 
> It's not my job to test their buggy software.


Why are you here?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Why are you here?


Because I have 2 AMD A10-7700K based systems, one for my 81 year old mother who plays movies, music, does Facebook, video chatting, email and surfs the web ... the other is in my HTPC computer where I play BluRay, DVD and ripped movies, music, and pictures.

I was hoping that this driver would be good for BOTH applications, but apparently it has issues that are a ground breaker for me.

Why are you here?


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys - anyone have eyefinity try the VSR - does it work? It doesnt for me unfortunately.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys - anyone have eyefinity try the VSR - does it work? It doesnt for me unfortunately.


it can be limited to single screens unless someone finds a way to use more than 1?


----------



## velocityx

in bf4, its not really ideal to use VSR as its introducing some latency

but in divinity orignal sin, thief, wasteland 2, civilization 5, wow thats a cool feature to have ;]


----------



## LurkerToPoster

Omega Borked driver out now with 0% performance gains and abundance of bugs, lol

gotta love it


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> it can be limited to single screens unless someone finds a way to use more than 1?


yar - thats what I was afraid of









Okay I wait for 2015 then.

Thanks! Will see what other people with eyefinty have to say as well.


----------



## Ized

I wish they would add a FPS _cap_ (not VSync) for those of us with horrendous coil whine.

RadeonPro had this feature so I hold out hope!


----------



## ThijsH

This driver is fantastic! So far I've only tested runescape, which now plays butter smooth whereas with the driver before it it was massively lagspikey. Browser scrolling is also smoother.


----------



## Orangey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Because I have 2 AMD A10-7700K based systems, one for my 81 year old mother who plays movies, music, does Facebook, video chatting, email and surfs the web ... the other is in my HTPC computer where I play BluRay, DVD and ripped movies, music, and pictures.
> 
> I was hoping that this driver would be good for BOTH applications, but apparently it has issues that are a ground breaker for me.
> 
> Why are you here?


*overclock*.net


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> VSR/DSR looks like crap compared to actual 4k


And 4k often runs like crap compared to more intermediate resolutions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> How do you run 2566x1440 or 3200x1800 (4k) at higher than 60hz refresh rate?
> 
> Can't seem to use 100 or 120hz higher than the native resolution, and 60 hz strobing....well..let's just say that while 60hz double strobing isn't vomit inducing (and doesn't flicker, and doesn't reduce motion blur very much at all, just makes the blur more like a double image instead), I'd rather keep 60hz single strobe "flicker city" to arcade game emulators, please.....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> What did you use to uninstall your drivers before upgrading to the Omega?


My fingers, but I didn't have any problems with the driver install afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> I take it VSR isn't available if you're on 2560x1600 resolution? I don't even have the check box showing in my CCC, nothing there.


Refer to the image above.

Very limited resolution/refresh support, at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Far Cry 3 was released like 2 years ago, lol.


People still play games that haven't just been released, and bugs with them should be fixed, if at all possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It's not like AMD is doing it on purpose. They are adding all the features the cards are capable off. 280X is 3 years old GCN architecture. The thing is most of these changes are pointless to most gamers.


Some features are certainly architecture specific, but things like VSR should work on virtually anything.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance.html


Just as I said, they neglected dx11 for a marketing mantle stunt that dx12 will displace prior to it gaining any real traction due to timeframe and only working on a minority of cards in the market







. I was hopeful these omega drivers would fix that, what a disappointment







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And 4k often runs like crap compared to more intermediate resolutions.
> 
> My fingers, but I didn't have any problems with the driver install afterwards.
> Refer to the image above.
> 
> Very limited resolution/refresh support, at the moment.
> People still play games that haven't just been released, and bugs with them should be fixed, if at all possible.
> Some features are certainly architecture specific, but things like VSR should work on virtually anything.


Current VSR is hardware based with no performance penalty. Phase 2 will add the shader based which should work in all cards. Personally need to test VSR more but so far no impressed same way i was impressed with BF4 resolution scaling. If you can take the 4K performance hit in games better to invest in 4K monitor.


----------



## NEK4TE

Good day guys,

After installing these new drivers, is any adjustments in CCC needed for better performance, or, default settings should be fine for every day use?

Thanks


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And 4k often runs like crap compared to more intermediate resolutions.
> 
> My fingers, but I didn't have any problems with the driver install afterwards.
> Refer to the image above.
> 
> Very limited resolution/refresh support, at the moment.
> *People still play games that haven't just been released, and bugs with them should be fixed, if at all possible.*
> Some features are certainly architecture specific, but things like VSR should work on virtually anything.


I agree with you on that, better late than never. But in my opinion such issues should be fixed in the near future, not two years after. In a perfect scenario such issues should not even persist to begin with.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> - [407934] Frame drops *may* occasionally be observed playing back progressive Blu Ray content on *some* AMD Kaveri APU configurations
> 
> Just try it out, your system may not be affected.


I think when it comes to AMD I think 47 knucklehead would rather complain than take the risk that the drivers might work properly for him lol.. I doubt he even owns anything AMD, htpc or otherwise.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Those are the ones with dedicated video scaling fpga, with no scaling penalty it seems. The shader based version is supposed to come in January/February.


Wow so they might per that article, only MIGHT do it for other products in their current active product line, but it would incur a performance penalty if they did due to needing to use shaders? That's really bad.

EDIT: quote got stripped out by the forum, this is what pc perspectives wrote:
"
I did ask about other GPU support and AMD stated that it MIGHT be willing to implement VSR for other GPUs but it have to implement a software/shader based version of the scaling process.'


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wow so they might per that article, only MIGHT do it for other products in their current active product line, but it would incur a performance penalty if they did due to needing to use shaders? That's really bad.
> 
> EDIT: quote got stripped out by the forum, this is what pc perspectives wrote:
> "
> I did ask about other GPU support and AMD stated that it MIGHT be willing to implement VSR for other GPUs but it have to implement a software/shader based version of the scaling process.'


Same way as Nvidia DSR. It does take a hit compare to Native 4K.


----------



## kzone75

Well, DA:I is a whole lot smoother for me with this omega driver.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wow so they might per that article, only MIGHT do it for other products in their current active product line, but it would incur a performance penalty if they did due to needing to use shaders? That's really bad.
> 
> EDIT: quote got stripped out by the forum, this is what pc perspectives wrote:
> "
> I did ask about other GPU support and AMD stated that it MIGHT be willing to implement VSR for other GPUs but it have to implement a software/shader based version of the scaling process.'


Dont even worry about it, you own a nvidia card. Worry about that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

3200 x 1800 0AA



2560x1440 2xSMAA



Very disappointed with the results. Not only the performance hit is huge but the image is aslo not as sharp. SMAA works so much better.

Top get 55 fps, bit get 64fps with CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3200 x 1800 0AA
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 2xSMAA
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed with the results. Not only the performance hit is huge but the image is as sharp but SMAA works so much better.
> 
> Top get 55 fps, bit get 64fps with CPU bottleneck.


Did you make that photo with your phone? lol

At least you could have taken real in-game screenshots then we could see the main differences more clearly.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Same way as Nvidia DSR. It does take a hit compare to Native 4K.


So does amd vsr, but they're talking about an additional hit from using shaders instead of hardware for the downscaling which both nvidia and amd do on their current methods. This would have an additional performance impact. Read the quote.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Did you make that photo with your phone? lol
> 
> At least you could have taken real in-game screenshots then we could see the main differences more clearly.


Hard to do because output is 1800p vs 1440p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So does amd vsr, but they're talking about an additional hit from using shaders instead of hardware for the downscaling which both nvidia and amd do on their current methods. This would have an additional performance impact. Read the quote.


I think i read somewhere that Nvidias DSR was software based. The old method that people hacked was hardware based.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Did you make that photo with your phone? lol
> 
> At least you could have taken real in-game screenshots then we could see the main differences more clearly.


Demonstring a lack of knowledge again, you don't appear to understand that DSR and vsr can't be screenshotted, they down scale just prior to the display output and thus screenshots are of the full resolution, not the downscaled one or its actual visible image on the display.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Demonstring a lack of knowledge again, you don't appear to understand that DSR and vsr can't be screenshotted, they down scale just prior to the display output and thus screenshots are of the full resolution, not the downscaled one or its actual visible image on the display.


Was just about to post this. You beat me to it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Hard to do because output is 1800p vs 1440p.
> I think i read somewhere that Nvidias DSR was software based. The old method that people hacked was hardware based.


Interesting tidbit I'll have to look into that, now I'm curious







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So does amd vsr, but they're talking about an additional hit from using shaders instead of hardware for the downscaling which both nvidia and amd do on their current methods. This would have an additional performance impact. Read the quote.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Interesting tidbit I'll have to look into that, now I'm curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To be 100% sure i have to rewatch PCPer Video with Tom Petersen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr-GToUHino


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Go find greener pastures then. I post in a lot of areas of this site and clearly OCN is good enough that hundreds of thousands of people register and post. No forum is perfect but this is one of the better ones.
> 
> And Cybertox, I always back up my facts with explanations or links. That is indeed proving my arguments, and I don't make personal attacks out of frustration as many people seem unable to manage to do.


18:50 in the video i posted.


----------



## yawa

Well i have an imprmptu day off (work is changing our vacation to PTO, so I decided to use my last 8 hours of vacation since the conversion is an uneven swap come January 1st), so I'll get to some heavy testing today and post a thread.

I'd like to take a moment to point out that maximum frame gains is likely not the big thing here, as we are an enthusiast community, using updated drivers and top of the line hardware. That being said, the biggest thing for us is going to be downsampling and "minimum" frames.

To be honest, I'm sad I donated my Kaveri to my broke friend, as I'd love to test my 290X with it OC'd to 4.6Ghz to see how much of the overhead got removed. Nonetheless, PM me some suggestions, as I'm intending to reinstall, BF4, Crysis 3, and perhaps one of the best "forgotten" games to test for CPU overhead Guild Wars 2.


----------



## dir_d

I feel sorry for AMD. The review gets leaked, OCN hypes the driver up assuming all sorts of stuff like DX11 overhead (which is not in the leaked review) then gets pissed saying its over hyped, blames AMD, people swear off AMD products for life. AMD can do no right, no one appreciates bug fixes, new features and smoothness with these new drivers.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys - anyone have eyefinity try the VSR - does it work? It doesnt for me unfortunately.


VSR enables on one screen by default, but you can select different screens to enable VSR.
Mind you that i don't have Eyefinity, but extented dual screens and i could apply VSR to both of them.

Edit: If i'm correct you'll need to enable VSR on all screens first and then create the eyefinity resolution yourself.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 18:50 in the video i posted.


Thanks, seems I was wrong on that one then. Gonna go take a look, thanks for following up!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And 4k often runs like crap compared to more intermediate resolutions.
> 
> My fingers, but I didn't have any problems with the driver install afterwards.
> Refer to the image above.
> 
> Very limited resolution/refresh support, at the moment.
> People still play games that haven't just been released, and bugs with them should be fixed, if at all possible.
> Some features are certainly architecture specific, but things like VSR should work on virtually anything.


Btw the downsampling requires more v ram right? it isnt an irony that a 2GB vram card can downsample to 4K fully?


----------



## MojoW

Oops


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Getting tired of looking at this thread with you arguing with people and using a condescending tone. Reported.


You have a pretty strange view of things, to say the least. I am simply posting thoughts and facts. Others can't seem to control themselves and discuss, but instead start name calling, cursing, and insulting. And I'm the one being condescending? Your own post is actually condescending in that tone







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, seems I was wrong on that one then. Gonna go take a look, thanks for following up!


I think the software version is better though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Btw the downsampling requires more v ram right? it isnt an irony that a 2GB vram card can downsample to 4K fully?


Its just hardware SSAA. This was done age ago they just never had a feature for it. I am waiting for the software SS from AMD. 285 is indication of what is it to come from 380X/390X.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Go find greener pastures then. I post in a lot of areas of this site and clearly OCN is good enough that hundreds of thousands of people register and post. No forum is perfect but this is one of the better ones.
> 
> And Cybertox, I always back up my facts with explanations or links. That is indeed proving my arguments, and I don't make personal attacks out of frustration as many people seem unable to manage to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks, seems I was wrong on that one then. Gonna go take a look, thanks for following up!


You werent just wrong. You belittled him , when it was you who didnt know what you were talking about. Just go. You have no reason to be here anyway. Some of us actually want to discuss the driver.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Thats because the people you are talking to are actually trying to have a legit conversation with you, then when they realize you have been trolling them all along they get annoyed. You are the problem, not them.
> You werent just wrong. You belittled him , when it was you who didnt know what you were talking about. Just go. You have no reason to be here anyway. Some of us actually want to discuss the driver.


What on earth are you on about? The link he Quoted is on a completely different and unrelated topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Who did just demonstrate lack of knowledge? You did, what a great example of yourself blaming others for having lack of knowledge where as the one who is lacking knowledge is you. Exactly what I was saying in my previous post.
> 
> Both of you just got owned.


Uh, what? I think you're confused, the video link is about performance impact. It isn't related in any way shape or form to your misinformation about how the process works to output to the display.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Uh, what? I think you're confused, the video link is about performance impact. It isn't related in any way shape or form to your misinformation about how the process works to output to the display.


If there is someone who is confused and lacks knowledge then it is you. DSR is not hardware based it now goes through a filter which is software based.


----------



## PunkX 1

Back on topic, it was interesting to know that Nvidia's method was software based, which is why people managed to hack the original DSR drivers and get it to work on older cards.

Looks like we'll have to wait for Phase 2 software VSR from AMD, since it's unlikely Omega may be hacked to add VSR support on older cards.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If there is someone who is confused and lacks knowledge then it is you. DSR is not hardware based it now goes through a filter which is software based.


As much as we argue with GT he said nothing wrong regarding DSR. He was not 100% if it was hardware or software. I brought it up and he accepted my info. Either way the more we know the better so we can get the best features.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If there is someone who is confused and lacks knowledge then it is you. DSR is not hardware based it now goes through a filter which is software based.


Which, again, is a completely different topic than you were wrong about. 100 percent different discussion in the thread and a different concept. Are you really not understanding this or just trolling? It's an honest question because basically I talked about a car and it's acceleration, and you're trying to randomly take a side conversation with a different person and apply it to the heated seats.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> I feel sorry for AMD. The review gets leaked, OCN hypes the driver up assuming all sorts of stuff like DX11 overhead (which is not in the leaked review) then gets pissed saying its over hyped, blames AMD, people swear off AMD products for life. AMD can do no right, no one appreciates bug fixes, new features and smoothness with these new drivers.


Yeah man seriously. This is as close to a ground level overhaul we've seen from AMD, and I imagine the best is yet to come (anyone who doesn't think the point of this is to leverage performance in their future console to PC ports isn't paying attention) yet all you hear is negativity.

I mean, they just fixed issues in a game as old as Far Cry 3, and people are whining. This driver is obviously about bug fixes, stuttering fixes, adding features, and minimum frames. Be happy at least one of the companies is trying to overhaul their drivers with eyes on the future, as they could be pulling a Nvidia and actively "gimping" performance in older cards.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Demonstring a lack of knowledge again, you don't appear to understand that DSR and vsr can't be screenshotted, they down scale just prior to the display output and thus screenshots are of the full resolution, not the downscaled one or its actual visible image on the display.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Was just about to post this. You beat me to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To be 100% sure i have to rewatch PCPer Video with Tom Petersen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr-GToUHino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 18:50 in the video i posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did just demonstrate lack of knowledge? You did, what a great example of yourself blaming others for having lack of knowledge where as the one who is lacking knowledge is you. Exactly what I was saying in my previous post.
> 
> Both of you just got owned.
Click to expand...

Put them on ignore. If everyone does it, it will just be the two of them in a circle jerk.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> it can be limited to single screens unless someone finds a way to use more than 1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> VSR enables on one screen by default, but you can select different screens to enable VSR.
> Mind you that i don't have Eyefinity, but extented dual screens and i could apply VSR to both of them.
> 
> Edit: If i'm correct you'll need to enable VSR on all screens first and then create the eyefinity resolution yourself.


For anyone who missed it!


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> For anyone who missed it!


Okay thanks will give that a shot later tonight


----------



## ebduncan

I installed these drivers last night.

I haven't played any games yet, but I did mess with VSR some on the desktop. I loaded up 3dmark was well and ran through that. Scored a bit higher, but not much was like 100 points higher. Compared to 14.11.2 beta drivers.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3200 x 1800 0AA
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 2xSMAA
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed with the results. Not only the performance hit is huge but the image is aslo not as sharp. SMAA works so much better.
> 
> Top get 55 fps, bit get 64fps with CPU bottleneck.


Well, you are weighing the results all wrong. Downsampling and supersampling is for "textures", not "texture edges". That is what AF and SMAA is for.
For your comparison:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, you are weighing the results all wrong. Downsampling and supersampling is for "textures", not "texture edges". That is what AF and SMAA is for.
> For your comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dont you take the leaves vegetation as transparent object???or which would be transparent


----------



## Blameless

Just tried VSR in Elite: Dangerous. It was quite an improvement over the integrated post-processing AA methods. No IQ problems in this title, even with text (as virtually all text is on 3D surfaces anyway).

Only issue I've encountered so far is that if the desktop resolution is left at native, the game cannot be alt-tabbed back into while set to a higher resolution. Not sure whether that is the driver's fault, or the game's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Current VSR is hardware based with no performance penalty. Phase 2 will add the shader based which should work in all cards. Personally need to test VSR more but so far no impressed same way i was impressed with BF4 resolution scaling.


Why would it need to be shader based to work on all cards?

Virtually all AMD GPUs can scale resolutions, and have been able to do so for quite some time, with next to zero performance hit, without being shader based. I can see certain high-quality interpolation features being shader based, but a simple linear or cubic filter is possible on almost anything and could still achieve acceptable results, lacking a better option.

It's not like downsampling is a new thing on AMD cards either. Until recent it was perfectly possible to do with custom resolutions, very similarly (though more convoluted and tedious) to how it was done on NVIDIA parts prior to DSR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you can take the 4K performance hit in games better to invest in 4K monitor.


if you can find a 4k monitor you like and are willing to pay for, using that over supersampling is pretty much a given.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> At least you could have taken real in-game screenshots then we could see the main differences more clearly.


You can't see the final result with an in game screenshot because the screen shot will be taken at 3200x1800, not 2560x1440.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The old method that people hacked was hardware based.


Ideally, both AMD and NVIDIA should integrate the old method into their control panel. A simple two column setup: arbitrary internal resolution on one side, output resolution on the other.

They could still have DSR/VSR for the improved filters for some resolutions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Who did just demonstrate lack of knowledge? You did, what a great example of yourself blaming others for having lack of knowledge where as the one who is lacking knowledge is you. Exactly what I was saying in my previous post.
> 
> Both of you just got owned.


I just tried it. VSR produced a 3200x1800 screenshot.

I'm using a 1440p monitor and to see what the end result is, you would need a 1440p screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Btw the downsampling requires more v ram right? it isnt an irony that a 2GB vram card can downsample to 4K fully?


Downsampling needs whatever the internal resolution needs.

Some games will run at 4k just fine with 2GiB of VRAM, some will not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Looks like we'll have to wait for Phase 2 software VSR from AMD, since it's unlikely Omega may be hacked to add VSR support on older cards.


Want me to edit the drivers to fool them into thinking your 7950 has the full Hawaii feature set, so you can tell us if DSR works on it?


----------



## velocityx

can someone check if gaming evolved app records mantle content? my crossfire setip with mantle doesnt record anything but a black screen.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, you are weighing the results all wrong. Downsampling and supersampling is for "textures", not "texture edges". That is what AF and SMAA is for.
> For your comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's assuming the game even supports better textures once you go to 4K. 4K right now for most game is just a resolution bump to improve sharpness and not textures. SSAA works in games like BF4 and you can easily tell. If this was so amazing AMD and Nvidia would have had it in their driver ages ago.


----------



## Blameless

SSAA doesn't rely on better textures existing to work better on textures and other 2D assets than most other AA methods.

Most AA focuses on geometry and/or edges. SSAA works on everything, the whole image.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Just tried VSR in Elite: Dangerous. It was quite an improvement over the integrated post-processing AA methods. No IQ problems in this title, even with text (as virtually all text is on 3D surfaces anyway).
> 
> Only issue I've encountered so far is that if the desktop resolution is left at native, the game cannot be alt-tabbed back into while set to a higher resolution. Not sure whether that is the driver's fault, or the game's.
> Why would it need to be shader based to work on all cards?
> 
> Virtually all AMD GPUs can scale resolutions, and have been able to do so for quite some time, with next to zero performance hit, without being shader based. I can see certain high-quality interpolation features being shader based, but a simple linear or cubic filter is possible on almost anything and could still achieve acceptable results, lacking a better option.
> 
> It's not like downsampling is a new thing on AMD cards either. Until recent it was perfectly possible to do with custom resolutions, very similarly (though more convoluted and tedious) to how it was done on NVIDIA parts prior to DSR.
> if you can find a 4k monitor you like and are willing to pay for, using that over supersampling is pretty much a given.
> You can't see the final result with an in game screenshot because the screen shot will be taken at 3200x1800, not 2560x1440.
> Ideally, both AMD and NVIDIA should integrate the old method into their control panel. A simple two column setup: arbitrary internal resolution on one side, output resolution on the other.
> 
> They could still have DSR/VSR for the improved filters for some resolutions.
> I just tried it. VSR produced a 3200x1800 screenshot.
> 
> I'm using a 1440p monitor and to see what the end result is, you would need a 1440p screenshot.
> Downsampling needs whatever the internal resolution needs.
> 
> Some games will run at 4k just fine with 2GiB of VRAM, some will not.
> Want me to edit the drivers to fool them into thinking your 7950 has the full Hawaii feature set, so you can tell us if DSR works on it?


Use Dxtory and force 2560x1440 (screenshot) then you will be able to see the difference.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Want me to edit the drivers to fool them into thinking your 7950 has the full Hawaii feature set, so you can tell us if DSR works on it?


Yes please!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What's assuming the *game even supports better textures once you go to 4K*. 4K right now for most game is just a resolution bump to improve sharpness and not textures. SSAA works in games like BF4 and you can easily tell. If this was so amazing AMD and Nvidia would have had it in their driver ages ago.


"A bad temper, harms its possessor most."
What are you going on about, I really cannot make from this paragraph.
I wouldn't accept a 75% performance cut just to experience "worse" edge crispness than 1% loss that SMAA incurs. You choose the wrong tool for the job.
The beauty of DSR/VSR isn't that it "should" be any better than SSAA actually, it just ought to be more compatible. It doesn't get deflected by deferred shading regimes, so a whole less fuss. Besides, should any actually be fpga based, the dedication to quality is really satisfactory, imo. I mean with the expansion of transistor numbers, everything has to be dedicated eventually, lest we be swept into an unproductive performance race with no clear quality foothold.
Note: you totally missed my point. It is the "colours" that don't make into the final image, not the "textures" that don't get supported at 4K. Any triangle that falls smaller in size than the area of a pixel gets only "1" shot at displaying its colour gradient on the pixel, whether the pixel area is contested between multiple triangles, or not. Hence, in order to reduce all the glitter and inexcusable artifacts, SSAA seems the only conceivable option for me.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Use Dxtory and force 2560x1440 (screenshot) then you will be able to see the difference.


Wouldn't that make dxtory do the downscaling, then? Or is it capable ofgrabbing the picture after the gpu downscaled it?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Use Dxtory and force 2560x1440 (screenshot) then you will be able to see the difference.


Wouldn't Dxtory be doing it's own scaling? Cause that will produce a different result than the scaling DSR or VSR uses.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Use Dxtory and force 2560x1440 (screenshot) then you will be able to see the difference.


By all means, upload it then.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Yeah man seriously. This is as close to a ground level overhaul we've seen from AMD, and I imagine the best is yet to come (anyone who doesn't think the point of this is to leverage performance in their future console to PC ports isn't paying attention) yet all you hear is negativity.
> 
> I mean, they just fixed issues in a game as old as Far Cry 3, and people are whining. This driver is obviously about bug fixes, stuttering fixes, adding features, and minimum frames. Be happy at least one of the companies is trying to overhaul their drivers with eyes on the future, as they could be pulling a Nvidia and actively "gimping" performance in older cards.


don't despair. lol. they are silently coping with issues of the worst kind . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50

i'll be quiet too if i paid a premium.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> "A bad temper, harms its possessor most."
> What are you going on about, I really cannot make from this paragraph.
> I wouldn't accept a 75% performance cut just to experience "worse" edge crispness than 1% loss that SMAA incurs. You choose the wrong tool for the job.
> The beauty of DSR/VSR isn't that it "should" be any better than SSAA actually, it just ought to be more compatible. It doesn't get deflected by deferred shading regimes, so a whole less fuss. Besides, should any actually be fpga based, the dedication to quality is really satisfactory, imo. I mean with the expansion of transistor numbers, everything has to be dedicated eventually, lest we be swept into an unproductive performance race with no clear quality foothold.


To get good results from VSR or DSR you have to got from 1080p to 4K. For 1440p you have to go 5K. Small steps like 1440p to 1800p will make no noticeable difference. As good as VSR is in theory its not in practice.


----------



## BulletSponge

All I want out of this driver is the ability to record/stream again. Gaming Evolved/Raptr has been borked for me since 14.4. If it's still not functioning I'm jumping on 960 SLI come tax time.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To get good results from VSR or DSR you have to got from 1080p to 4K. For 1440p you have to go 5K. Small steps like 1440p to 1800p will make no noticeable difference.


Completely disagree.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Wouldn't Dxtory be doing it's own scaling? Cause that will produce a different result than the scaling DSR or VSR uses.


I am not sure about that and the only way to find that out is to try it out. Alternatively you can use the screenshot clipping feature but note that you will have to use different clipping dimensions for each screenshot as they differentiate in resolution.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Wouldn't Dxtory be doing it's own scaling? Cause that will produce a different result than the scaling DSR or VSR uses.


Yes, it would be using dxtory scaling at that point. It works as I described earlier and will only be capturable at the upscaled resolution properly by software, so the end result is visible only on the actual display hardware. Screen captures simply don't work with DSR and vsr.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Completely disagree.


agree with you disagreeing ;p

just fired up that dragon age origins upscaled from 1440p and it looks very pleasant. kinda makes me wanna see how mass effect games will look with VSR. downloading now.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To get good results from VSR or DSR you have to got from 1080p to 4K. For 1440p you have to go 5K. Small steps like 1440p to 1800p will make no noticeable difference. As good as VSR is in theory its not in practice.


Why is this a statement? Haha.

I don't follow. This is your opinion based on no facts


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To get good results from VSR or DSR you have to got from 1080p to 4K. For 1440p you have to go 5K. Small steps like 1440p to 1800p will make no noticeable difference. As good as VSR is in theory its not in practice.


I agree, though you are leaving behind the "half" steps. 1800p-VSR is just the same as 900p 4x SSAA(twice each coordinate). I can provide reference whether 2x SSAA(1.4 size each coordinate) can benefit or not.
Hmm. benchmark3d has gone bust.








Benchmark3D


----------



## Xoriam

And of course, no VSR for 7870xt even though it's a tahiti chip and the 79xx cards can use it. hooray for AMD once again................................


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> And of course, no VSR for 7870xt even though it's a tahiti chip and the 79xx cards can use it. hooray for AMD once again................................











Currently, only Hawaii and Tonga support VSR. Phase 2 would be shader-based scaling, which would be supported on all GCN-cards.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, only Hawaii and Tonga support VSR. Phase 2 would be shader-based scaling, which would be supported on all GCN-cards.


Didn't some guy with a 7970 just say a few pages back it was working for him?


----------



## Blameless

Edit: Appears that enabling VSR with a simple .inf mod isn't going to happen.

A thank you to those who helped me test the mods.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> don't despair. lol. they are silently coping with issues of the worst kind . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50
> 
> i'll be quiet too if i paid a premium.


Well im not trying to go all "anti-Nvidia" here, but what AMD is trying to do is beyond their scope anyhow.

Why?

Simple, AMD's movement against CPU overhead will have huge effects on future Console to PC ports. Innately, dev's are already forced to use proper Multi-threading and/or optimize for console instruction sets (hereby optimizing for AMD CPU instruction sets) to get the most out of their games. What choice does Nvidia have but to call in "Gameworks," favors, and ask dev's under their banner to tinker with the games code to make AMD look worse than they actually do? Nvidia has literally no other means of influence in this market other than their hefty market share, and trying to unoptimize these games for PC ports.

Us here, on Overclock.net, consisting of a majority of straight up PC gamers mostly owning Nvidia cards (I'd love a stat tally of that btw, as I expect at 70+% run Nvidia GPU's), are going to see the brunt of that and complain the most about it.

Mind you I'm not crying "Conspiracy!" here, I'm stating it's simply a business move. Go ahead and ask yourselves why is it games like AC4 and the like are just these huge buggy messes on PC, when they run better (not great) on x86 Console hardware, especially when you look at ground up games like Bloodbourne, and it's almost revolutionary level of detail on it's characters, running smooth as silk?

The point here, is tampering is going on for survival and business. A stock 780Ti is not that far ahead of a 290X, but optimizations up to this point made it seem so. Now that the Green team want's to push the 980, we are seeing just how little the difference really is.

Anyway, point is, this driver is AMD's first instance of striking back, and atrempting to remove it's biggest obstacle across the board in regards to PC ports, CPU overhead, and pure driver optimizations ficused on Crossfire and Minimum Frames. Removing these issues at the Direct X level, will result in huge gains on ports and properly Multi-Threaded PC exclusives down road, as well as eliminating the "UBISoft can't do anything with this AMD hardware," excuse.

Because while these developer's incompetence is nothing new to us, the mainstream users are still likely to blindly accept the "blame it on the hardware," excuses. These drivers are a step towards eliminating that excuse, and for that reason alone, I'm all for it.

Nonetheless, I will post benches when I get home.


----------



## jordanecmusic

crossfire eyefinity microstuttering is gone


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I just modded the .inf files for the Omega 14.12 drivers (64-bit only, but both Win 7 and 8.1) to add all Hawaii options to all Tahiti cards.
> 
> The DSR feature should be present, if I didn't screw anything up (it's still early for me and I haven't had my coffee yet), but since I sold all my Tahiti cards I cannot test if the options actually do anything or not.
> 
> Straight .inf replacement/rename with the files in archive linked below, then a reinstall of the driver. No other files have been changed, so swapping back and forth should be simple.
> 
> Here are the modded .infs : https://www.sendspace.com/file/xjadhg
> 
> Radeon 7900 series and 280X users please let me know if DSR works on your cards with this .inf.


Giving it a try, I'll let you know.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, only Hawaii and Tonga support VSR. Phase 2 would be shader-based scaling, which would be supported on all GCN-cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Didn't some guy with a 7970 just say a few pages back it was working for him?


I have a 7970, and I'm *not* seeing the VSR option in CCC??


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I just modded the .inf files for the Omega 14.12 drivers (64-bit only, but both Win 7 and 8.1) to add all Hawaii options to all Tahiti cards.
> 
> The DSR feature should be present, if I didn't screw anything up (it's still early for me and I haven't had my coffee yet), but since I sold all my Tahiti cards I cannot test if the options actually do anything or not.
> 
> Straight .inf replacement/rename with the files in archive linked below, then a reinstall of the driver. No other files have been changed, so swapping back and forth should be simple.
> 
> Here are the modded .infs : https://www.sendspace.com/file/xjadhg
> 
> Radeon 7900 series and 280X users please let me know if DSR works on your cards with this .inf.


Ok i took the INF from the windows 8.1, and moved it to the AMD driver directory that was unpackaged for installation, the option for VSR is not there.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ok i took the INF from the windows 8.1, and moved it to the AMD driver directory that was unpackaged for installation, the option for VSR is not there.


You installed the drivers again using the new .inf, correct (will probably give you a prompt regarding unsigned drivers)? Also, what's the device ID for your card in GPU-Z?

Thanks for the feedback, AMD might have some more complex checks for VSR than they used to have for other options.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You installed the drivers again using the new .inf, correct (will probably give you a prompt regarding unsigned drivers)? Also, what's the device ID for your card in GPU-Z?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, AMD might have some more complex checks for VSR than they used to have for other options.


Yes I moved your file directly to the AMD's driver location for the install, I then installed the catalyst.
Device ID 1002 - 679E


----------



## sage101

Any improvements on far cry 4 with these new drivers or should we wait for another patch for this stuttery mess of a game?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes I moved your file directly to the AMD's driver location for the install, I then installed the catalyst.


Assuming your renamed it back to CU178000.inf the problem isn't with what you did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Device ID 1002 - 679E


Yeah, the option should be there, unless CCC itself is checking device IDs rather than the registry.

I'll see if anyone with Windows 7 is having different results, then back to the drawing board I guess.

Thanks for testing the file.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Assuming your renamed it back to CU178000.inf the problem isn't with what you did.
> Yeah, the option should be there, unless CCC itself is checking device IDs rather than the registry.
> 
> I'll see if anyone with Windows 7 is having different results, then back to the drawing board I guess.
> 
> Thanks for testing the file.


Just to make sure I did this correctly, I'll list the exact process i went through.

download and extract your files.
uninstall completely AMD catalyst for fresh install including registry and hidden folders.
restart
renamed your inf file to CU178000.inf
Unpacked the Omega drivers to default location
c:amd
then i copy and pasted your file to
AMD\amd-catalyst-omega--14.12-with-dotnet45-win8.1-64bit\packages\drivers\display\wb6a_inf

restarted with driver protection deactivated.
Installed.
restarted.

I'm using HDMI connection, I'm guessing that should make no diffrence.


----------



## flippin_waffles

AMD's VSR can be enabled through CCC then? I just read that Nvidia requires DSR to be enabled through Geforce Experience, is that actually true???


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Just to make sure I did this correctly, I'll list the exact process i went through.
> 
> download and extract your files.
> uninstall completely AMD catalyst for fresh install including registry and hidden folders.
> restart
> renamed your inf file to CU178000.inf
> Unpacked the Omega drivers to default location
> c:amd
> then i copy and pasted your file to
> AMD\amd-catalyst-omega--14.12-with-dotnet45-win8.1-64bit\packages\drivers\display\wb6a_inf
> 
> restarted with driver protection deactivated.
> Installed.
> restarted.
> 
> I'm using HDMI connection, I'm guessing that should make no diffrence.


That sounds correct to me. I don't think HDMI matters.

I have an updated .inf for you to try, if you'd care to. Instead of just pointing Tahiti cards to the Hawaii registry entries, I associated all Tahiti/Pitcairn device IDs with Hawaii.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/zrqfoo

I have a feeling getting VSR working will be more complicated than an .inf mod, but I'd like to see the results with this file.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> AMD's VSR can be enabled through CCC then? I just read that Nvidia requires DSR to be enabled through Geforce Experience, is that actually true???


With AMD you just turn it on CCC and it will add the Resolution Tables. With Nvidia you have to do it through Geforce Experience but even then i thin its a bit tricky to turn on. Could not get it to show for GTX560M.


----------



## ebduncan

Im not sure why people with the older cards (7XXX) are complaining about not having working VSR. You cards are OLD, why do you expect new features to come out on OLD cards.

I'm sure you wil be able to enjoy VSR soon enough, just remember that AMD is going to focus on their newest products first.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> can someone check if gaming evolved app records mantle content? my crossfire setip with mantle doesnt record anything but a black screen.


I can record with a single 7870LE just fine.


----------



## Yvese

Installed these drivers and played some Inquisition - no stutters. Very smooth gameplay so for anyone worrying about that ( since it says there *may* be minor stutters ) can rest assured that it depends on your setup. We don't know what config they used that experienced the minor stutters, but on mine it's completely fine.

Also tried VSR and there's definitely a very noticeable difference going from 1440p - 1800p. Less jaggies and less shimmering edges when moving. Seems to only work in full screen which is understandable.

Overall, I like what I'm seeing so far. Seems people had some unrealistic expectations with this driver and were expecting it to be some wonder driver performance-wise









I was really hoping to try out the new smooth video feature but unfortunately MPC doesn't seem to be supported


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> That sounds correct to me. I don't think HDMI matters.
> 
> I have an updated .inf for you to try, if you'd care to. Instead of just pointing Tahiti cards to the Hawaii registry entries, I associated all Tahiti/Pitcairn device IDs with Hawaii.
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/kw2jlh
> 
> I have a feeling getting VSR working will be more complicated than an .inf mod, but I'd like to see the results with this file.


Not working. Still no DSR option.


----------



## Blameless

Yeah, it's three for three now. Unfortunately it looks like getting VSR working on GCN 1.0 parts is going to take more than an .inf mod.

A big thanks to those who helped me test my hypothesis.


----------



## flippin_waffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With AMD you just turn it on CCC and it will add the Resolution Tables. With Nvidia you have to do it through Geforce Experience but even then i thin its a bit tricky to turn on. Could not get it to show for GTX560M.


I see, thanks for that! I like AMD's approach, the control panel seems like a more convenient and elegant way of doing it. It's also nice to see support coming for more cards in the near future. IIRC, NV's initial release was limited to just the 980 and 970 but I thought the latest release was supposed to cover all their prior cards as well. It seems there may be limitations, I wonder why some people are claiming that DSR works on all older gen hardware.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Im not sure why people with the older cards (7XXX) are complaining about not having working VSR. You cards are OLD, why do you expect new features to come out on OLD cards.
> 
> I'm sure you wil be able to enjoy VSR soon enough, just remember that AMD is going to focus on their newest products first.


Probably because some of the new cards are just rebranded old cards?
7xxx are not "old" you can consider 6XXX oldish though


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, it's three for three now. Unfortunately it looks like getting VSR working on GCN 1.0 parts is going to take more than an .inf mod.
> 
> A big thanks to those who helped me test my hypothesis.


Unfortunatly the other INF did not work either.


----------



## pipes

vsr working only with far cry4, I can't change in pro evolution soccer 2015.
I can't change in desktop the resolution to 2560x1440


----------



## fullban

I cant believe that this driver still doesn't have a crossfire profile for FAR CRY 4 ....who cares about downsamplin it could be done ages ago!!
plus advanced warfare is still borked in crossfire (im startin to regret buyin this amd shiz)


----------



## Xoriam

When is phase 2 coming?

(hopefully not too long, or hopefully a working mod soon.)


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> When is phase 2 coming?
> 
> (hopefully not too long, or hopefully a working mod soon.)


Rumored to be around Jan/Feb.


----------



## Tobiman

I like the vsr option and it has worked in all of the games I've tried so far. I have to say, I never expected the text to be so small but I now know what to expect when a get a 1440p monitor. Other thing I noticed was that the 1440p and 4k resolution looked kinda fuzzy, obviously because my screen is native 1080p, my desktop just didn't look sharp enough as when it's on the 1080p resolution. I hope AMD would introduce some smoothing effect to sort it out.


----------



## zealord

so anyone having problems with this driver? just came home and haven't read through all the pages I've missed.


----------



## aberrero

It seems to have fixed the black screen issues I was having.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I like the vsr option and it has worked in all of the games I've tried so far. I have to say, I never expected the text to be so small but I now know what to expect when a get a 1440p monitor. Other thing I noticed was that the 1440p and 4k resolution looked kinda fuzzy, obviously because my screen is native 1080p, my desktop just didn't look sharp enough as when it's on the 1080p resolution. I hope AMD would introduce some smoothing effect to sort it out.


You don't have to/shouldn't run your entire system at 1440p. Keep your desktop resolution at 1080p and adjust it to 1440p in games only.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With AMD you just turn it on CCC and it will add the Resolution Tables. With Nvidia you have to do it through Geforce Experience but even then i thin its a bit tricky to turn on. Could not get it to show for GTX560M.


Incorrect. You do it via NVCP, no need for GFE though it can also be changed through there as well.


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With AMD you just turn it on CCC and it will add the Resolution Tables. With Nvidia you have to do it through Geforce Experience but even then i thin its a bit tricky to turn on. Could not get it to show for GTX560M.


DSR is enabled through the Nvidia control panel in the 3D settings section.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> It seems to have fixed the black screen issues I was having.


Seems to be the case for me too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xundeadgenesisx*
> 
> DSR is enabled through the Nvidia control panel in the 3D settings section.


Then its missing from my GTX560M? Its Fermi card.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I don't know about anyone else, but this is a muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better driver. My base frames increased, while my max frames may not have, anyway it's a more fluid experience among all my games.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Then its missing from my GTX560M? Its Fermi card.


DSR isn't supported yet on notebooks.


----------



## DizZz

Thread cleaned. Please try to stay on topic and not resort to personal attacks. If anyone has any questions/concerns, don't hesitate to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And 4k often runs like crap compared to more intermediate resolutions.
> 
> My fingers, but I didn't have any problems with the driver install afterwards.
> Refer to the image above.
> 
> Very limited resolution/refresh support, at the moment.
> People still play games that haven't just been released, and bugs with them should be fixed, if at all possible.
> Some features are certainly architecture specific, but things like VSR should work on virtually anything.


Rendering 4x the pixels of 1080p costs you performance? No... you don't say.

It doesn't change the fact that side by side, downsampled 4k looks like actual garbage compared to real 4k.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LurkerToPoster*
> 
> Omega Borked driver out now with 0% performance gains and abundance of bugs, lol
> 
> gotta love it


Are you even running it? I actually noticed gains when cpu limited in saint row 4 there is definitely an advantage for resolutions like 1080P an bellow. As for borked they work very good so what are you on about.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Is there a reason why the 290(x) doesn't get 4k downsampling? It seems weird that Tonga gets it but not Hawaii.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Is there a reason why the 290(x) doesn't get 4k downsampling? It seems weird that Tonga gets it but not Hawaii.












I have the option to enable it on 290x lightnings.


----------



## Hattifnatten

I don't on the reference 290


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> I don't on the reference 290


Same, I only get 3200x1800 max. Reference 290.


----------



## Lord Venom

Same, only 3200x1800 max on ASUS 290X DirectCUII.


----------



## Noufel

same on my friend's rig with 290 cfx only 3200x1800


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> With AMD you just turn it on CCC and it will add the Resolution Tables. With Nvidia you have to do it through Geforce Experience but even then i thin its a bit tricky to turn on. Could not get it to show for GTX560M.


Definitely doesn't go through Geforce Experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> I see, thanks for that! I like AMD's approach, the control panel seems like a more convenient and elegant way of doing it. It's also nice to see support coming for more cards in the near future. IIRC, NV's initial release was limited to just the 980 and 970 but I thought the latest release was supposed to cover all their prior cards as well. It seems there may be limitations, I wonder why some people are claiming that DSR works on all older gen hardware.


Well it works in Kepler and potentially Fermi. Initial release was Maxwell only.

You know Nvidia also does it from the control panel lol?

Oh flippin, you're OCN's #1 AMD marketer.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Definitely doesn't go through Geforce Experience.
> Well it works in Kepler and potentially Fermi. Initial release was Maxwell only.
> 
> You know Nvidia also does it from the control panel lol?
> 
> Oh flippin, you're OCN's #1 AMD marketer.


It can be enabled in GeForce Experience. However only games supported by GeForce Experience can use it like that.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Are you even running it? I actually noticed gains when cpu limited in saint row 4 there is definitely an advantage for resolutions like 1080P an bellow. As for borked they work very good so what are you on about.


Ryse gets a big performance boost(8fps)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Is there a reason why the 290(x) doesn't get 4k downsampling? It seems weird that Tonga gets it but not Hawaii.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Same, only 3200x1800 max on ASUS 290X DirectCUII.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> same on my friend's rig with 290 cfx only 3200x1800


The R9 290X and R9 290, higher powered GPUs but based on a slightly older GCN architecture, don't have the scalar capability to reliably downsample from 4K to 1080p and thus they are limited to 3200x1800. That will definitely still present a higher quality image than native, it's just a note-worthy hiccup in AMD's implementation
I did ask about other GPU support and AMD stated that it MIGHT be willing to implement VSR for other GPUs but it have to implement a software/shader based version of the scaling process.
Though I have only limited information currently, AMD claims that VSR will have a 0% performance penalty for its scaling process. It appears that AMD has implemented a polyphase multi-tap solution for its scaling; these methods are complex but bring about good image quality while reducing any potential noise in the image.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Catalyst-Omega-Driver-Release-Performance-Features-Stability


----------



## Tobiman

Apparently, only the R9 285 can stretch up to full 4k because it has a superior scalar.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> I don't on the reference 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I only get 3200x1800 max. Reference 290.
Click to expand...

Ah I misunderstood you guys. I don't use downsampling typically so I don't pay attention to it much. I noticed in SOM it was giving me 5K x 2K option but that is probably due to running in eyefinity, otherwise I would be limited as well.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Apparently, only the R9 285 can stretch up to full 4k because it has a superior scalar.


Quote:


> &#8230;If your system supports it, that is. The first iteration of Virtual Super Resolution requires scaler hardware found only in a handful of graphics cards: The R9 285, R9 290, R9 290X, and dual-GPU R9 295X2. Sure, the price of Radeon cards has plummeted recently, but those models are still on the beefy end of the spectrum. Fear not, budget gamers! AMD hopes to release a driver that enables VSR in the rest of the R-series lineup using software tricks sometime in early 2015-which, admittedly, takes some of the shine off Catalyst Omega's


http://www.pcworld.com/article/2856832/feature-stuffed-catalyst-omega-reinvents-amds-approach-to-graphics-drivers.html
Quote:


> New to Tonga is an on-chip multimedia engine, lossless delta color compression, updated ISA instruction set, a high-quality scalar, and tessellation improvements.


http://benchmarkreviews.com/20224/xfx-radeon-r9-285-black-edition-oc-review/#YeSjVBSTdUQejtxP.99


----------



## ZealotKi11er

But is it worth it to go from 1440p to 1800p for minimal difference in IQ but make the menu scaling messed up and blurry? Personally i find Dota 2 looks better @ 1440p then 1800p.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ah I misunderstood you guys. I don't use downsampling typically so I don't pay attention to it much. I noticed in SOM it was giving me 5K x 2K option but that is probably due to running in eyefinity, otherwise I would be limited as well.


Hey tsm106 - Im doing eyefinity as well. *you are portrait?

Anyways I have no other resolution options other than 9600 x 1800 AKA (3200 x 1800)x3 panels....

Do you have a (2560x1440) x 3 option? 7680 x 1440?

For me 9600x1800 is overkill and causes a stuttering mess, probably bc of the VRAM limit


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But is it worth it to go from 1440p to 1800p for minimal difference in IQ but make the menu scaling messed up and blurry? Personally i find Dota 2 looks better @ 1440p then 1800p.


play a FPS and compare(dont take cs go as an example)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> play a FPS and compare(dont take cs go as an example)


I have BF4. 125% never made a difference. I had to jump to 4K or 150%. Even then running 5K 200% game looks amazing.


----------



## BradleyW

AMD, this is an excellent driver release, can't wait to see the CPU overhead


----------



## PontiacGTX

What values set the limit of the scaler at 3200x1800? Should be interesting that someone with a 290(x) and free time check if there is a file or a regedit with the limit, but maybe if the limit on the scaler is a hw limit then it should be a waste of time









Who is going to try it?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but this is a muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch better driver. My base frames increased, while my max frames may not have, anyway it's a more fluid experience among all my games.


What gpu are you running and method of install?


----------



## xundeadgenesisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Then its missing from my GTX560M? Its Fermi card.


I dont think mobile GPUs get DSR. I'm missing it on my 730m also.


----------



## Pionir




----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I wish they would add a FPS _cap_ (not VSync) for those of us with horrendous coil whine.
> 
> RadeonPro had this feature so I hold out hope!


dont bother hoping for..... just change to Nvidia(adaptive Vsync). I have lost faith in AMD.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> dont bother hoping for..... just change to Nvidia(adaptive Vsync). I have lost faith in AMD.


----------



## detunedstring

Just got done installing a few minutes ago. Firestrike on Ultra looks a lot smoother even with a relatively low FPS ( 10-20 fps on the [email protected] 4K with Crossfire [email protected])

Really smoothed things out at 4K.

So far, so good. Thanks AMD


----------



## the9quad

I had to delete the mantle cache and the userprofile_profile in order to get DA:I to run. Not that big of a deal. Finally got Mantle up and running. A few things to note:

Gaming Evolved flickers really bad in crossfire, I also think it disables crossfire once the game is running.

Mantle frame pacing in DA:I seems really good (absolutely no hitching), but the FPS seems alot worse now. It's kind of a trade off I am willing to take as it feels really smooth but I lost a butt ton of FPS a BUTT TON.

Mantle occasionally will make the game really dark (isn't fixable with in game Gamma adjustment). Essentially you load in to a level and it looks fine, but if you go to a cutscene (like go to the wartable in Skyhold) when you exit the cut scene the game will be really dark. Happened to me twice in about an hour.

Went from playing at 1440p to using the VSR for 3200x1800. Still plays really smooth using all ultra settings+fade touched textures+2Xmsaa, low post AA. Looks way better than 1440p with 4xmsaa and all though the framerate takes a hit it doesnt stutter and feels smooth. I am using vsync and it stays pretty much at 60 fps.

Anyway, other the othr thing I did was I successfully used the pixel patcher and CRU to get 120hz on the QNIX. Some people on toastyx's forum were having issues,but I had none it went flawless.

pretty good drivers overall, but either the patch for DA:I or these drivers do something with Mantle performance to make it smoothr, but at the same time cut FPS. my 2 cents.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

I really wanted to use this driver but it caused a system hang and then crash when trying to load up eyefinity. It's a real shame. I wanted to see 3200 x 1800 on my three monitors instead of just 1920 x 1080... Oh well, I hope it is fixed by next release. Back to 14.11.2 for me...


----------



## SkateZilla

Err,

Uninstall Previous Driver,
Reboot,
Start Omega Installer,
Only Warning was Publisher not recognized by MS,
Reboot,
BAM: No Hardware Driver Found

OK, Lets Try this again, with another Complete Uninstall, lol.


----------



## Ultracarpet

For some reason since I switched to the omega driver, I am getting the "shiny hair textures" in DA: I.... much like when you turn mesh textures to low... It is bugging me.

It does it in Mantle and DX.


----------



## SKYMTL

Wow. It's been a while since I posted here....

Seems like a lot of people are having issues with these, particularly an error where the driver refuses to install which has a cascade effect to previous driver installations as well. After that happens, it's impossible to install an AMD driver without using System Restore.

I have three emails in my inbox and a few posts on our forums indicating the same thing.

While they work for me, seems like this error is popping up quite a bit.


----------



## Pantsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> For some reason since I switched to the omega driver, I am getting the "shiny hair textures" in DA: I.... much like when you turn mesh textures to low... It is bugging me.
> 
> It does it in Mantle and DX.


It's a problem with the new patch.
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/report-latest-dragon-age-inquisition-update-breaks-visuals-on-pc-version/


----------



## greenscobie86

I'm having issues installing this driver too... What gives. Any fixes out there?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Wow. It's been a while since I posted here....
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are having issues with these, particularly an error where the driver refuses to install which has a cascade effect to previous driver installations as well. After that happens, it's impossible to install an AMD driver without using System Restore.
> 
> I have three emails in my inbox and a few posts on our forums indicating the same thing.
> 
> While they work for me, seems like this error is popping up quite a bit.


took me less than 10 minutos to install on my crossfire 290s.

aren't you the author of the whining 970s?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> took me less than 10 minutos to install on my crossfire 290s.
> 
> aren't you the author of the whining 970s?


Yup. I'm that guy if you are talking about the investigation into the frequency of coil whine.









However, I'm just going by what some of my emails and our forum messages have said.

I personally did run into some issues with these drivers as stated in our article but there certainly weren't any showstoppers like some people have been posting.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Yup. I'm that guy.
> 
> However, I'm just going by what some of my emails and our forum messages have said.
> 
> I personally did run into some issues with these drivers as stated in our article but there certainly weren't any showstoppers like some people have been posting.


10 minutos on my 7950 as well. amd got rid of the embedded uninstall feature, so i went ahead just installed it over the beta. those are with HDDs.

they are still whining, huh?


----------



## D4rKiTo

0 problems here atm with windows 10 (build 9888), installed in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## LancerVI

I just installed a few hours ago w/ CF'd 290's and have ZERO problems.

Seems to work just fine for me as well.


----------



## SKYMTL

Here are some of the issues folks are reporting.





Just passing on the info.


----------



## TheLawIX

Just installed this driver with xfire 290x. Some decent new features, but really nothing special. These drivers are way overhyped.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Just installed this driver with xfire 290x. Some decent new features, but really nothing special. These drivers are way overhyped.


I wouldn't disagree. Built in 'supersample' seems to be the hook here.


----------



## Pantsu

Most people only care for performance, and you can't sell them bug fixes or video playback features as a reason to hype "special" drivers. There's a good mix of ingredients in this cake but the topping is missing so people are calling it a lie.


----------



## tweezlednutball

I really hope they addressed the issue where youtube would freeze everything


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweezlednutball*
> 
> I really hope they addressed the issue where youtube would freeze everything


----------



## PunkX 1

While I appreciate the new features on the 285, it's not like it will be able to downsample from 4K with just a 2GB frame buffer.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Here are some of the issues folks are reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing on the info.


I wonder. After installing the Omega driver games will work for a bit, but when I log off then go back, games like FC3 and MetroLL will hang just before entering the game. Just weird.


----------



## SkateZilla

OK, I got it now,

Control Panel, Uninstall Programs, AMD Catalyst Install Manager, Express Uninstall (Takes a Bit to complete for me), Reboot, Ensure nothing AMD is in programs list.

Run the Installer as Admin (as I think it doesnt by default which leads to display driver signing issue, then the issue above), renamed the extraction folder (added a -1) to make it a new folder,

Installed using Express Option, NO errors, Reboot,

Gravy so far, now I'm just re-building my main profiles for screen arrangement.

No More, "No AMD hardware was detected or driver signing crap"


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> OK, I got it now,
> 
> Control Panel, Uninstall Programs, AMD Catalyst Install Manager, Express Uninstall (Takes a Bit to complete for me), Reboot, Ensure nothing AMD is in programs list.
> 
> Run the Installer as Admin (as I think it doesnt by default which leads to display driver signing issue, then the issue above), renamed the extraction folder (added a -1) to make it a new folder,
> 
> Installed using Express Option, NO errors, Reboot,
> 
> Gravy so far, now I'm just re-building my main profiles for screen arrangement.
> 
> No More, "No AMD hardware was detected or driver signing crap"


Use DDU driver remover tool. It makes you reboot in safe mode and uninstall the remainimg amd stuff.


----------



## Gualichu04

And yet i can't do virtual 4k on my crossfire r9 290x for my 1440p or 1080p monitor


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> And yet i can't do virtual 4k on my crossfire r9 290x for my 1440p or 1080p monitor


Hardware limitation on the scalar. 285 may be weaker but it;s still newer. The shader-based variant is supposed to be out in Jan/Feb, you'll be able to brute force it then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> OK, I got it now,
> 
> Control Panel, Uninstall Programs, AMD Catalyst Install Manager, Express Uninstall (Takes a Bit to complete for me), Reboot, Ensure nothing AMD is in programs list.
> 
> Run the Installer as Admin (as I think it doesnt by default which leads to display driver signing issue, then the issue above), renamed the extraction folder (added a -1) to make it a new folder,
> 
> Installed using Express Option, NO errors, Reboot,
> 
> Gravy so far, now I'm just re-building my main profiles for screen arrangement.
> 
> No More, "No AMD hardware was detected or driver signing crap"
> 
> 
> 
> Use DDU driver remover tool. It makes you reboot in safe mode and uninstall the remainimg amd stuff.
Click to expand...

Why would he do that when he already solved the problem...

DDU is not magic. It is a tool to be used when you do not have other solutions.


----------



## SoloCamo

I guess I can thank my lucky driver stars... over the past 5 years I've maybe had a bad set of drivers on two cards... and it was only one version each.

I thought 1080p 4x msaa would look a crap ton better (jaggie wise) vs 1440p downsample but I stand corrected... BF4 looks tons better with this downsampled even at 1440


----------



## SkateZilla

I dont use Driver wiping tools, I prefer to do that manually,

Using Software for Wiping All AMD Drivers on a System with an AMD Chipset is not fun.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> AMD's VSR can be enabled through CCC then? I just read that Nvidia requires DSR to be enabled through Geforce Experience, is that actually true???


No, it's not true. You can do it through the standard nvidia control panel as well, which I find simpler anyway.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I like the fact that AMD is taking a shot at "fluid video", but no one on a PC should need this. If you're not using SVP to watch movies/ video/ youtube at your refresh rate then you've been missing out









Btw the driver is running fantastic here as well with 3 x 290's. I know bf4 seems to be the same or even take a hit on some of the benchmarks but for me the game feels much smoother in tri-fire. DX11 even









About to test out ACU as there's a big thread on Ubisoft forums claiming this driver has done wonders in that game.


----------



## maynard14

hi guys, yes ive been using omega drivers and im currently playing ac unity, max settings 1080p resolution but anti aliasing is set to fxaa and using 290x stock clocks and the game is much better and smooth

dips down to 42 fps max is 63 fps but it is still very smooth compare to the previous driver, i can now enjoy and play it









i also tried 1440p same settings but my fps is 34 fps only but still playable and smooth , also tried 3k reso i have to turn off aa, and lower the shadow and ambient and still the graphics looks beautiful


----------



## PunkX 1

285 is a plague


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I had to delete the mantle cache and the userprofile_profile in order to get DA:I to run. Not that big of a deal. Finally got Mantle up and running. A few things to note:
> 
> Gaming Evolved flickers really bad in crossfire, I also think it disables crossfire once the game is running.
> 
> Mantle frame pacing in DA:I seems really good (absolutely no hitching), but the FPS seems alot worse now. It's kind of a trade off I am willing to take as it feels really smooth but I lost a butt ton of FPS a BUTT TON.


remember this is frostbite, if the game is smooth but fps went down, what it sounds like? for me it sounds like renderdevice.framepacingmethod 2 implemented. gotta find a switch to method 1 ;]

yea, gaming evolved flickers really bad, the overlay showes up just on one card so it shows up like in between frames. I wonder if they ever fix that.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I like the fact that AMD is taking a shot at "fluid video", but no one on a PC should need this. If you're not using SVP to watch movies/ video/ youtube at your refresh rate then you've been missing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw the driver is running fantastic here as well with 3 x 290's. I know bf4 seems to be the same or even take a hit on some of the benchmarks but for me the game feels much smoother in tri-fire. DX11 even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to test out ACU as there's a big thread on Ubisoft forums claiming this driver has done wonders in that game.


I disagree, in fact, I tried out the fluid video option IN CONJUNCTION ith SVP and wow







, it is so freaking smooth! It actually HELPS SVP interpolate the frames, so well in fact I disabled or lowered some settings so that the GPU can do some of the work natively. I even does wonders for anime







.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> I disagree, in fact, I tried out the fluid video option IN CONJUNCTION ith SVP and wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is so freaking smooth! It actually HELPS SVP interpolate the frames, so well in fact I disabled or lowered some settings so that the GPU can do some of the work natively. I even does wonders for anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't use SVP but how did you get fluid motion to work? I thought it only worked on PowerDvD or something. I see no difference in MPC using madVR.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I hope VSR work like DSR and i can clse multie resolution and use it on just about any games just by ticking yes somewhere.
> 
> That is one feature i love...


mmm, not yet

http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2014-12%2Famd-vsr-nvidia-dsr-downsampling-catalyst-omega-vergleich%2F5%2F%23diagramm-rome-2-1920-1080


----------



## bigosik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik;4974135*
> More Reviews :
> 
> Benchmark 1
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/amd_catalyst_treiber_14_12_omega_mit_vsr_im_test/
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> Benchmark 2
> http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/treiber/amd_catalyst_omega/s02.php
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> Benchmark 3
> http://www.purepc.pl/oprogramowanie/nowe_sterowniki_catalyst_1412_omega_do_kart_graficznych_amd
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> Benchmark 4 (Most important Banchmark imo)
> First CPU-OVERHEAD Benchmark
> http://pclab.pl/art60895-4.html
> Nothing, not even one frame !uke2:
> (Performance Increase = 0,0)
> 
> Benchmark 5
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/68127-amd-catalyst-omega-details-performance-2.html
> 
> I have a 280X, not even VSR Support. Thx for nothing AMD !
> ....here in comparison with NV´s Wonder Driver 337.50
> http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/geforce_treiber_vergleich_337_50/benchmarks.php?benchmark=starswarmbatch
> Up to 50%
> or here
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/66075-nvidia-337-50-driver-performance-review.html
> 
> My last AMD card.
> Its only a matter of time and the CPU story will be repeated with GPU´s.


IS THIS A JOKE ?

REVIEW 7

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/64/amd-catalyst-omega-performance-analysis-radeon-r9-290x-1080p/index.html

*Resolution
1080p*

In almost every game slower than 14.9, take a look on the min-frames.


----------



## Awsan




----------



## Newbie2009

Installed without any issues. Only tested one game, Far Cry 3, which is one of the improvements listed.

Runs Way better. Really smooth. Can run 4xmsaa now and smooth as can be.


----------



## XenoRad

I installed the drivers for my 290x after uninstalling and wiping the old beta ones. So far it's all good. I've tried to downsample 1440p to my 1080p monitor and the results were generally pretty good.

The biggest difference is in GTA IV which has no native AA. 1440p downsampled + the SMAA injector gets rid of the jaggies, though performance does take a bit of a hit. I've had good results with Crysis and Alien: Isolation as well.

I also tested this in Euro Truck Simulator 2 and Arma 3 to see how it fares compared to their native downsampling options present in their graphics menu.

In ETS 2 I had 1080p + MLAA + 300% scaling. I've tried 1440p downsampled + MLAA + 200% scaling and the image quality was slightly better and the performance similar.

For Arma 3 1440p downsampled was negligibly faster ( +0.5 FPS at around 50 FPS) compared to the existing 133% sampling option and it blurred the interface while looking roughly the same.

One game where downsampling did not produce any benefit was Civilization 5. It shrunk and blurred the interface and I found the native 4x/8x MSAA options to be better overall.

I suppose whether downsampling produces benefits depends a lot on the nature of the game and the already present AA options. It is superior to no AA and shader based AA. Interfaces and HUD's may be only minimally affected (GTA 4, Crysis, Alien: Isolation) or may become almost unusable (Civilization 5). When the game does have native downsampling (ETS 2, Arma 3) then it may or may not be worth it.

In any case I didn't do a lot of testing and will have to see how this feature impacts performance and image quality in the long run.

PS: I've noticed that when downsampling the refresh rate goes from 120 hz to 100 hz. Is there a way to change it back?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*


That's an interesting video, thanks for sharing. That said, with the recent release of the GTX 970, we have price drops on GPUs across the board. AMD APUs are pretty bad value these day in my opinion:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/MfKrWZ

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD A10-7800 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($129.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Biostar A58MD Ver. 6.x Micro ATX FM2+ Motherboard ($41.36 @ Mwave)
*Memory:* Team Elite 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($31.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R7 250 2GB Video Card ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $273.32
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-10 04:46 EST-0500_

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fvwssY

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($64.29 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus H81M-D PLUS Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($35.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Team Elite 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($31.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 270 2GB DirectCU II Video Card ($134.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $267.26
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-10 04:46 EST-0500_


----------



## Awsan

true but i always thought about this AMD released the Omega Drivers to fix the Low End part of its lineup which is proved in the video above!


----------



## piquadrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> I disagree, in fact, I tried out the fluid video option IN CONJUNCTION ith SVP and wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is so freaking smooth! It actually HELPS SVP interpolate the frames, so well in fact I disabled or lowered some settings so that the GPU can do some of the work natively. I even does wonders for anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> I don't use SVP but how did you get fluid motion to work? I thought it only worked on PowerDvD or something. I see no difference in MPC using madVR.


I second Yvese's question. How did you do it?
As far as I know Fluid Motion Video is working only in PowerDVD at the moment and only for bluray playback.
You couldn't use SVP in PowerDVD as what SVP does is inserting ffdshow raw video filter with custom script applied into the Direct Show filter path. So you have to use some application support for it. Media Player Classic and a few others allow to modify DS Path freely as opposite to PowerDVD unfortunately.
On the other hand MPC and others besides PowerDVD do not support AMD's FMV.

*So how did you do that?*


----------



## mboner1

Gave the driver a quick spin today. Tried out the super resolution. Tried it in bf4 and fifa 15. Wont be much use to me cos if i wanted a 4k experience i would actually buy a 4k monitor/tv and the reason i didnt is because i dont think 4k is really feasible on one card. This just confirms that.

However it does look good, obviously not as good as real 4k, and I will use it for games that arent overly demanding, fifa held 60fps fine @4k, bf4 on metro was running between 45 and 60fps mostly.. But in general if i am taking the perfomance hit of 4k I would want to be running a 4k monitor/tv.


----------



## Wezzor

How's the driver working? Is it worth downloading it?


----------



## caswow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigosik*
> 
> IS THIS A JOKE ?
> 
> REVIEW 7
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/64/amd-catalyst-omega-performance-analysis-radeon-r9-290x-1080p/index.html
> 
> *Resolution
> 1080p*
> 
> In almost every game slower than 14.9, take a look on the min-frames.


i hope you are just kidding...


----------



## Scorpion49

I was really hopeful for these drivers, but after I installed them I get bluescreens and crashes whenever I play video or flash files. I ended up having to go back to the 14.11 betas.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> It's a problem with the new patch.
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/report-latest-dragon-age-inquisition-update-breaks-visuals-on-pc-version/


Oh! Didn't realize it updated. Thanks!


----------



## Kosai

Far Cry 4 seems to be smoother for me, higher minimums. Still dips occasionally not as much as 14.11.2

BF4 basically feels the same.


----------



## Gunderman456

As a follow up to my previous post, the following error pic depicts why my games FC3, MetroLL and now BF4 hang just before the games launch;



Thanks to BF4, the computer prompted me with the following Driver Error.


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> As a follow up to my previous post, the following error pic depicts why my games FC3, MetroLL and now BF4 hang just before the games launch;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to BF4, the computer prompted me with the following Driver Error.


I have been experiencing that very same error for a few drivers now, not only with Omega. At first it only happened when Mantle enabled, now it happens with DX11 as well. From what I gathered reading off the net is that the error is due to the overclocks on the GPU.

I know it's rather annoying being mid game and crashing due to that error.

In fact here you can see me asking about it a few months ago:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1498277/can-someone-explain-to-me-why-i-am-getting-this-error-in-bf4-with-mantle


----------



## DividebyZERO

How are the omega drivers im scared to try them since i have been fine on 13.12


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> I have been experiencing that very same error for a few drivers now, not only with Omega. At first it only happened when Mantle enabled, now it happens with DX11 as well. From what I gathered reading off the net is that the error is due to the overclocks on the GPU.
> 
> I know it's rather annoying being mid game and crashing due to that error.
> 
> In fact here you can see me asking about it a few months ago:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1498277/can-someone-explain-to-me-why-i-am-getting-this-error-in-bf4-with-mantle


Wow, you are correct my man, +rep for you!

I reverted to stock GPU clocks and I was able to get into all those games no prob.

*AMD what is going on here, these drivers are breaking my previously enthusiast and stable overclocks???!!!*


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> How are the omega drivers im scared to try them since i have been fine on 13.12


For me personally the driver has been very smooth and fast.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> How are the omega drivers im scared to try them since i have been fine on 13.12


Nothing to be scared about. Worst case scenaria, you'll do a rollback.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Wow, you are correct my man, +rep for you!
> 
> I reverted to stock GPU clocks and I was able to get into all those games no prob.
> 
> *AMD what is going on here, these drivers are breaking my previously enthusiast and stable overclocks???!!!*


Obviously they weren't stable clocks.


----------



## Gunderman456

Same games played before with no problems on previous drivers now going on a year.

Install new drivers and now there is a problem. So which one would be the cause?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLaguy954*
> 
> I disagree, in fact, I tried out the fluid video option IN CONJUNCTION ith SVP and wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is so freaking smooth! It actually HELPS SVP interpolate the frames, so well in fact I disabled or lowered some settings so that the GPU can do some of the work natively. I even does wonders for anime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, if it's possible to be even smoother I will be amazed. I interpolate my videos to 96fps and it's already incredible how crystal clear and smooth it makes things. If they ever allow svp to work with MPC I'll aboslutely use it.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Nothing to be scared about. Worst case scenaria, you'll do a rollback.


I am on windows 10 tech preview. Last time I messed with drivers windows 10 got screwed up with themes and icon sizes.
I couldnt fix it so I did a fresh load. Kinda dont want to have same scenario. Was just curious how its working for the majority.


----------



## dir_d

Drivers may stress the card in other ways. Minnium frames are up all across the board. Up the voltage a little or drop the GPU clock a few increments.


----------



## Gunderman456

Voltages are at max without any extra hacks used on AB. I guess I can use Trixx to get more volts. Will have to see what will be stable now. Thanks.


----------



## brazilianloser

Sorry for not taking the time to read the almost 1k posts but I do have some questions... So virtual resolution works but just enabling supersampling at the catalyst control, I don't have to set it up which resolution to use for it..? and Freesync is just enabled from the get go no option in the catalyst control??? I do have an r9 290 fyi.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Sorry for not taking the time to read the almost 1k posts but I do have some questions... So virtual resolution works but just enabling supersampling at the catalyst control, I don't have to set it up which resolution to use for it..? and Freesync is just enabled from the get go no option in the catalyst control??? I do have an r9 290 fyi.


You can leave it on in CCC then select the virtual resolution in-game if you want to use it. Game has to be in full screen for it to work though unless you also select the virtual resolution as your desktop resolution, which in my case didn't work too well since it made everything blurry.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Sorry for not taking the time to read the almost 1k posts but I do have some questions... So virtual resolution works but just enabling supersampling at the catalyst control, I don't have to set it up which resolution to use for it..? and Freesync is just enabled from the get go no option in the catalyst control??? I do have an r9 290 fyi.


Turn VSR ON and deadpanning on the GPU and Display resolutin you have you will get new Resolution option to chose in game.



FreeSync mean nothing for you or anyone else right now. Even if there was option you dont have the display that support FreeSync.


----------



## FLaguy954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> I second Yvese's question. How did you do it?
> As far as I know Fluid Motion Video is working only in PowerDVD at the moment and only for bluray playback.
> You couldn't use SVP in PowerDVD as what SVP does is inserting ffdshow raw video filter with custom script applied into the Direct Show filter path. So you have to use some application support for it. Media Player Classic and a few others allow to modify DS Path freely as opposite to PowerDVD unfortunately.
> On the other hand MPC and others besides PowerDVD do not support AMD's FMV.
> 
> *So how did you do that?*










I thought it was working in conjunction with SVP but your explaination made me realize it isn't. Disregard :/.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> You can leave it on in CCC then select the virtual resolution in-game if you want to use it. Game has to be in full screen for it to work though unless you also select the virtual resolution as your desktop resolution, which in my case didn't work too well since it made everything blurry.


Appreciate it... guess I didn't look hard enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Turn VSR ON and deadpanning on the GPU and Display resolutin you have you will get new Resolution option to chose in game.
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSync mean nothing for you or anyone else right now. Even if there was option you dont have the display that support FreeSync.


Appreciate it as well man. And yeah totally forgot about the monitor part. duhhh


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Sorry for not taking the time to read the almost 1k posts but I do have some questions... So virtual resolution works but just enabling supersampling at the catalyst control, I don't have to set it up which resolution to use for it..? and Freesync is just enabled from the get go no option in the catalyst control??? I do have an r9 290 fyi.


Supersampling is different, it is a downsampling method which, downsampling, is just like a virtual resolution. All programs report the same resolution - the virtual one. I'm not sure where the final image merge takes place - whether operated on rops, or shaders - but VSR is referred to have its own fpga circuit.
Yet, I advocate you shouldn't harness VSR on its own. You are advised to conjoin:

SMAA to counterpose the "default" geometry artifacting,
EQAA to blend the samples at a more gradual taper,
MLAA to call the final verdict of all these SSAA, EQAA and SMAA sub-pixel calculations to produce just 1 pixel colour, duly bringing forth the full colour gamut inherent to your monitor.
Bright side of the deal is these bias & analytical antialiasing methods are practically free to connote.


----------



## SwantanamoJ

Is it okay to remove steady video? I always get a install source error when installing the driver even after wiping it clean multiple times.


----------



## Meulen92

Essentialy you need only the Display Driver and Catalyst Control Center to be installed.


----------



## RaduZ

Wow I got a ton more FPS in Bioshock I with this driver, i am avg between 80-110 FPS on Ultra with a A10-7850k and a r9 285 @1080p


----------



## brazilianloser

Well the vsr ordeal doesn't seem to work for me in Battlefield 4 so far. Only a higher resolution is selected the game wont stay full screen and even when at the monitor resolution BF4 seems to only be using one of my two cards, that is according to Afterburner. And the option to choose in between mantle and dx is gone from my game at least.


----------



## BradleyW

Can't seem to go higher than 100Hz @ 1440p with DSR.

Native is 1080p @ 144Hz.


----------



## Gunderman456

For those wondering and getting the same "DXGI Error Device Hung" while gaming on 14.12 Omega Driver, as relayed to me earlier, you will need to tone down your previous stable GPU(s) overclocks.

I added more volts using Trixx and that did not help. Underclocking the GPU Memory did not help either.

As I incrementally started to lower the GPU Core Clocks and began to gain access to in game play, a clue started to materialize. I started noticing some artifacting, which I knew was related to the Core Clocks. I went from 1170MHz Core Clocks to 1130MHz. The more I lowered the Core Clocks the longer I was in game before it crashed.

I decided to jump from 1130MHz to 1100MHz and keep it there, for greater stability. There is no longer any artifacting and game remains stable.

By the way, this new Driver is awesome when it comes to FC3 - no more stuttering anywhere. Very smooth play. It took what 2 years, but hey.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwantanamoJ*
> 
> Is it okay to remove steady video? I always get a install source error when installing the driver even after wiping it clean multiple times.


Install source not found is the steady video browser plugin only, steady video feature will still be installed , just untick it in future and you wont get that error.

Steady video will still work on videos played on your PC without the Browser plug in but if you really want it for videos played the through the browser http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDSteadyVideoPlugins.aspx


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDMatt;27329543*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've noticed that some users are reporting that the Catalyst Omega drivers are failing to install since the drivers are 'unsigned' and the device manager shows a Code 52 error. The Catalyst Omega driver is *WHQL certified*, so all components are signed.
> 
> The root cause is Microsoft update KB3004394 - (Windows Root Certificate Program in Windows) which was released yesterday. Uninstalling the update fixes the driver installation issue.
> 
> You can read more about the various issues this update causes at the following link:
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1




http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27329543&postcount=5584


----------



## the9quad

So just spent another $40 upgrading to Power DVD Ultra 14 so I could enable the new smooth video playback and watch movies at 120hz....forgot I have pos AMD cards that require the driver to be patched to get 120hz....patching driver disable Blu-Ray playback....

Seriously I wish Warsam would explain why this issue still exists, supposedly this has been brought up to the driver team to fix by him (like 7 months ago), and it is a fix that is frickin easy as the work is already done for them, so why do AMD peasants still have to do this?


----------



## lawson67

Very impressed with the new Omega Drivers!!... FC3 smoother and higher FPS, And Heaven Benchmark 4.0 running ultra, Extreme Tessellation and 8x AA on my Qnix Monitor @110hz 2560x1400 with 2x R9 290 cards with no OC has jumped up from 63.1 FPS to 76.6 FPS....Very pleased


----------



## SwantanamoJ

So happy with some of these fixes, however last night in a CSGO match my PC had this weird lockup where everything starting moving REALLY slow, couldn't alt-tab-delete or anything and the sound flickered a bit with the slow screen but it wasn't like a loop or anything...I'm lost.


----------



## bcham

any one noticed the temps are a lot hotter on these Omega Drivers.used to get max 78c on bf4 now with same settings im getting 90c but idle temps are the same 37c ?


----------



## Shiveron

Didn't work on my machine. Says it should work with the 7970 but when I installed it reset my theme to windows basic, catalyst wouldn't open, and trying to troubleshoot aero told me something was preventing troubleshooter from working. Had to system restore before drivers were installed to get everything back to normal. Disappointed.


----------



## maynard14

yes i also notice my temps gets higher, while playing ac unity my gpu core before omega driver is at 53c now it is 64c

but its ok still, the fps improvements and smoothness is amazing


----------



## tsm106

Higher temp is a by product of more work. I'd assume then that higher fps = more heat produced.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Didn't work on my machine. Says it should work with the 7970 but when I installed it reset my theme to windows basic, catalyst wouldn't open, and trying to troubleshoot aero told me something was preventing troubleshooter from working. Had to system restore before drivers were installed to get everything back to normal. Disappointed.


read last page


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> "I shouldn't have to use a clock to keep time, they should just make the sun work better with sundials".


What a stupid analogy. CCC is slow. It shouldn't be, I disable CCC on startup and open it up whenever I need to...CCC is the only issue I've ever had with ATI/AMD drivers. I've owned a 9600XT, x850XT, HD5770 and my current HD7870, on the Nvidia side I've owned a 6200LE, 6600GT, and a GTX 260.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> What a stupid analogy. CCC is slow. It shouldn't be, I disable CCC on startup and open it up whenever I need to...CCC is the only issue I've ever had with ATI/AMD drivers. I've owned a 9600XT, x850XT, HD5770 and my current HD7870, on the Nvidia side I've owned a 6200LE, 6600GT, and a GTX 260.


I don't have a problem with CCC but it does boot up later so I just let it boot the 1st time I install the driver to enable xfire then disable it on boot after that. Only open it when I need it, which is just about never.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Tests ran with an R9 270 @ 1025/1500, A10 5800K @ 4.3GHz, 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz

14.11.2 Beta


Omega Drivers


Can't complain. Free performance is always good.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Tests ran with an R9 270 @ 1025/1500, A10 5800K @ 4.3GHz, 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz
> 
> 14.11.2 Beta
> 
> 
> Omega Drivers
> 
> 
> Can't complain. Free performance is always good.


min fps almost doubled not bad at all.
I'm having a bit of a problem it installed on my desktop fine and on my laptop but my second laptop doesn't seem to like it as saint row IV is broken after installing the new driver. I will look into it once I have some time though it shouldn't be that hard to fix.


----------



## BradleyW

Can't get VSR to work on latest COD. Also limited to 100hz @ 1440p.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Tests ran with an R9 270 @ 1025/1500, A10 5800K @ 4.3GHz, 8GB DDR3 @ 1866MHz
> 
> 14.11.2 Beta
> 
> 
> Omega Drivers
> 
> 
> Can't complain. Free performance is always good.


Just saying, but that could very well be within the margin of error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> min fps almost doubled not bad at all.
> I'm having a bit of a problem it installed on my desktop fine and on my laptop but my second laptop doesn't seem to like it as saint row IV is broken after installing the new driver. I will look into it once I have some time though it shouldn't be that hard to fix.


That min FPS doesn't really tell anything about the drivers. It's within the margin of error and could have been a single frame. My scores are basically the same in Unigine Valley with 295x2.


----------



## Lord Venom

Damn, started getting the black screen crashes again at random when using Google Chrome. Had to roll back to 14.4 again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Damn, started getting the black screen crashes again at random when using Google Chrome. Had to roll back to 14.4 again.


disable hardware acceleration


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> disable hardware acceleration


Nah, I prefer to use hardware acceleration in Chrome so I'll stick with 14.4.

EDIT: Thinking about it though, I do use the 64-bit Google Chrome stable build on Windows. Maybe that has something to do with it? Nonetheless, I've submitted a report to the issue reporting form.


----------



## djriful

So wait, this is a screenshot I asked from a friend since he has an AMD card, I don't.

Even thru, this is not the driver cp. But this is included right?



As an AMD customer, you buy their cards and you must use their driver with injected ads as you can see it's all over the panel... even it runs in the background.

Yeah... way to go... AMD.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So wait, this is a screenshot I asked from a friend since he has an AMD card, I don't.
> 
> Even thru, this is not the driver cp. But this is included right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an AMD customer, you buy their cards and you must use their driver with injected ads as you can see it's all over the panel... even it runs in the background.
> 
> Yeah... way to go... AMD.


Separate program not by AMD, way to assume.


----------



## djriful

Lol, but it is bundled up with the driver. That's the problem.


----------



## Stormscion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So wait, this is a screenshot I asked from a friend since he has an AMD card, I don't.
> 
> Even thru, this is not the driver cp. But this is included right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an AMD customer, you buy their cards and you must use their driver with injected ads as you can see it's all over the panel... even it runs in the background.
> 
> Yeah... way to go... AMD.


there are options to make it very hidden and not obnoxious


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> It is garbage adware and AMD should be embarrassed about shipping it.


do you even know what raptr or VCE was?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Lol, but it is bundled up with the driver. That's the problem.


I always uncheck it also adds for games can be disabled without much effort. Nvidia has adds during installation too last time I checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I never saw an option to remove ads when I installed it a couple months ago. In any case, it is buggy and completely unnecessarily tries to do an in game overlay or something. I tried to like it because I thought it was a good idea, but the implementation is pure garbage.
> 
> GeForce Experience (the website) was actually very helpful back when I had an nVidia card. I would love for there to be a database of games that run well at 4k with a single 290x and how to optimize them for that.


There are no adds in any of the menus in CCC the adds that are there are on the AMD home page which has nothing on it. All you would need to do if a page that you never uses has "ads" it uncheck the "allow web content" box.
Less than 5 seconds of work.


----------



## djriful

I see angry posts...

At least someone has to voice about it. If not sooner or later company will think this is okay, I haven't heard anyone complain about it. Let's put more bloatwares into it.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> do you even know what raptr or VCE was?


Yes. AMD is shipping raptr with an AMD skin.

It is crappy software and it is that way by design. The whole purpose of it is to crowdscource settings by looking at what people are using in their systems, so it has to stay running in the background all the time. AMD did not want to do the hard work of actually figuring good settings out for themselves.


----------



## BTK

it may seem like ive posted this a lot but i really want these omega drivers to work

if anyone wants to review this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525533/any-driver-after-14-4-does-not-work
Quote:


> so after getting home from and hoping these drivers would work after 14.9 did not i dl'd them and tried to install and during installing the display driver the system freezes with audio looping and black screen and i have to a hard reset. it does this every time so i reverted back to 14.4 and it works perfect. nothing is wrong with my system. the only thing i can think of it it was windows 8 until i updated it to windows 8.1 through the store i am using DDU btw


----------



## Zaid

OMG these drives are insane, i was so pissed that alien isolation had awful aliasing, especially around corners that are lit up, and it wasn't even taxing my 290x. with these drivers i set the resolution to 4k and a huge majority of aliasing its gone.

before i could see the aliasing from the other side of the room while moving. now i have to be 5ft in front of the object standing still to see the aliasing.

my worst fear of owning a 290x was the drivers, now i'm just


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that side by side, downsampled 4k looks like actual garbage compared to real 4k.


Your statement is more obvious than mine.

You wouldn't use downsampled 4k on a 4k display, for exactly the same reason I wouldn't downsample 1440p to 720p on my 1440p display.

If your 4k display was large enough to still have perceptible jaggies and you had performance to spare, you might downsample 5k or 8k to 4k, and see an improvement in IQ....which would again still look worse in most ways than the same size native 5k or 8k display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But is it worth it to go from 1440p to 1800p for minimal difference in IQ but make the menu scaling messed up and blurry? Personally i find Dota 2 looks better @ 1440p then 1800p.


For some games, yes.

The two games I''ve tried extensively were an improvement at 1800p downscaled to 1440p. Even Planetside 2, which has it's own supersampling option that preserves the UI, still looked a bit better when I dropped it down to 1.0 render quality then used VSR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can't get VSR to work on latest COD. Also limited to 100hz @ 1440p.


It's probably capping you at the max vertical refresh possible for the horizontal freuquency your display could support at 1800p. Not sure if that is just a driver bug or a scaler limitation.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Your statement is more obvious than mine.
> 
> You wouldn't use downsampled 4k on a 4k display, for exactly the same reason I wouldn't downsample 1440p to 720p on my 1440p display.


I mistakenly was using downsampling when I meant up.


----------



## SovereigN7

Tried to do 1800p on certain games and I get black borders around. Do I have to put it as 1800p in windows as well to get 1800p working in games?

1440p seems to work fine on my native 1080p monitor.

EDIT: Got it solved, somehow the scaling mode was set to maintain aspect ratio instead of scale image to full panel. Also, do people have GPU up-scaling feature on always?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I mistakenly was using downsampling when I meant up.


That would explain things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*
> 
> Got it solved, somehow the scaling mode was set to maintain aspect ratio instead of scale image to full panel. Also, do people have GPU up-scaling feature on always?


I don't have GPU-up scaling enabled, but I assume it's using the feature regardless for VSR.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What gpu are you running and method of install?


I DDU'd the GPU Drivers and I manually installed the drivers then installed the Catalyst software.

The installer is a bit stupid.

I'm using a 270 there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Stormscion

What about new chipset? Older chipset versions used to be less stable with AHCI driver and gave worse perforamance with SSDs compared to standard MS drivers.

Has this changed? Anyone tested?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I see angry posts...
> 
> At least someone has to voice about it. If not sooner or later company will think this is okay, I haven't heard anyone complain about it. Let's put more bloatwares into it.


if i go to a nvidia thread and do what you did . . . i'll be accused of being a troll.

look what's bundled with this driver . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if i go to a nvidia thread and do what you did . . . i'll be accused of being a troll.
> 
> look what's bundled with this driver . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released


That would be....because you actually troll. Not even opinions, but just pure unadulterated trolling.

He has an opinion. You might not like it or think it is right. But it is his opinion and he has every right to voice it. Whereas you just post the same darn thing over and over and over ticking everyone off in those threads and just causing more friction between people. It is actually quite immature. Keep your own brand bias to yourself for once maybe?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> That would be....because you actually troll. Not even opinions, but just pure unadulterated trolling.
> 
> He has an opinion. You might not like it or think it is right. But it is his opinion and he has every right to voice it. Whereas you just post the same darn thing over and over and over ticking everyone off in those threads and just causing more friction between people. It is actually quite immature. Keep your own brand bias to yourself for once maybe?


did you see what's bundled?


----------



## jason387

rdr09 how are the new drivers? I'm so excited to try them out. My Sapphire 7870 dropped dead and was RMA'd 3 weeks back. A week back the replacement GPU that I received back was dead. Then I was promised a new, boxed GPU. It arrived sometime last evening so I'll be heading over to pick it up today. I'm still unsure as to which GPU it would be. Can't wait to play BF3 again


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Anyone test if you can use the outputs on other cards now to drive an eyefinity setup instead of all on the first? IE say 3 monitors and 3 cards and 3 displayports?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> I think i'll upgrade to a pair of new Radeons, can't expect my AMD parts to last for another 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I sure as hell don't expect them to continue supporting this stuff any longer when that just takes away from progress. The treat technology and the commitment AMD has shown to gamers and open standards (we absolutely DO NOT need a closed gaming ecosystem that is the worst thing that could happen to gaming), they've earned some more of my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want play around with Win10 on the side and AMD has drivers for it maybe dual boot with Win7.


AMD doesn't have drivers exclusively for Win10. You simply use the 8.1 drivers since 10 is basically just a service pack of 8.1. I've switched all of my rigs over to 10.


----------



## flippin_waffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> AMD doesn't have drivers exclusively for Win10. You simply use the 8.1 drivers since 10 is basically just a service pack of 8.1. I've switched all of my rigs over to 10.


Tomaeto/Tomato. Either way I can still use Mantle and all the other goodies in Catalyst Omega on Win 7 while playing around with Win 10.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Seems mantle won't use my 2nd and or third gpu. No matter what it just runs on one. Dx11 all three work great (better frame times even than 14.11.2).. anyone else have this issue?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Seems mantle won't use my 2nd and or third gpu. No matter what it just runs on one. Dx11 all three work great (better frame times even than 14.11.2).. anyone else have this issue?


In Mantle you've got to specify the multiple GPU. I had to in Thief.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> In Mantle you've got to specify the multiple GPU. I had to in Thief.


Nice! Do you know what the console command is for that off hand?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Nice! Do you know what the console command is for that off hand?


I remember it was like, point blank in the pre game menu launcher where you enable mantle you also enable mantle crossfire.


----------



## Arctic Storm

Though I haven't done any scientific testing, nor have I played many games with the new drivers. Shadows of mordor seems unchanged from the previous drivers with 3x 290 at 4k.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctic Storm*
> 
> Though I haven't done any scientific testing, nor have I played many games with the new drivers. Shadows of mordor seems unchanged from the previous drivers with 3x 290 at 4k.


It is. Still has flickering on distant textures, crazy spastic menus, and screen tearing lines when you leave ghost mode or whatever it's called while crossfire is enabled.


----------



## SomeDooD

Man, these drivers didn't do much for me in Far Cry 4. Still get sluggish frames at times with my AMD 290.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawson67*
> 
> Very impressed with the new Omega Drivers!!... FC3 smoother and higher FPS, And Heaven Benchmark 4.0 running ultra, Extreme Tessellation and 8x AA on my Qnix Monitor @110hz 2560x1400 with 2x R9 290 cards with no OC has jumped up from 63.1 FPS to 76.6 FPS....Very pleased


For me FC3 runs the same way as it ran prior to Omega.


----------



## 98uk

Looking at the performance reviews, hardly seems worth the trouble of installing these based on the possible things that could go wrong.

Only real advantage here is the new features... none of which make gaming any better on a single card :s


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flippin_waffles*
> 
> I think i'll upgrade to a pair of new Radeons, can't expect my AMD parts to last for another 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I sure as hell don't expect them to continue supporting this stuff any longer when that just takes away from progress. The treat technology and the commitment AMD has shown to gamers and open standards (we absolutely DO NOT need a closed gaming ecosystem that is the worst thing that could happen to gaming), they've earned some more of my money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want play around with Win10 on the side and AMD has drivers for it maybe dual boot with Win7.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD doesn't have drivers exclusively for Win10. You simply use the 8.1 drivers since 10 is basically just a service pack of 8.1. I've switched all of my rigs over to 10.
Click to expand...

Congrats, you now have a keylogger on all your rigs until the Beta is over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Looking at the performance reviews, hardly seems worth the trouble of installing these based on the possible things that could go wrong.
> 
> Only real advantage here is the new features... none of which make gaming any better on a single card :s


VSR makes gaming better on a single card. I know because I have a single card and VSR makes them better.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VSR makes gaming better on a single card. I know because I have a single card and VSR makes them better.


Well, my R9 290 already cannot play BF4 completely maxed out at 1440p... so, to use downsampling seems impossible anyway...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Congrats, you now have a keylogger on all your rigs until the Beta is over.
> VSR makes gaming better on a single card. I know because I have a single card and VSR makes them better.


And? I've been aware of this since that thread was made. I even challenged MS in that thread to use any important info in a malicious way.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> rdr09 how are the new drivers? I'm so excited to try them out. My Sapphire 7870 dropped dead and was RMA'd 3 weeks back. A week back the replacement GPU that I received back was dead. Then I was promised a new, boxed GPU. It arrived sometime last evening so I'll be heading over to pick it up today. I'm still unsure as to which GPU it would be. Can't wait to play BF3 again


i only had a chance to play 2 games with my 7950 and never had issues. my 290s are working fine with this driver but haven't played any games there just a few benches checking usages. looks good thus far. i might be able to play BF's and Titanfall this weekend hopefully. wish you the best on your next card. BF3 has always worked well with any drivers this past year, so no concerns there.


----------



## JoeChamberlain

What are you guys talking about? The drivers made massive improvements* for me.

* Based on my comparison to drivers from over a year ago.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985;27333487*
> What happens mate if you copy the image link? Right click on Copy image URL does Firefox have that?
> Tomb raider 2013
> 
> 1080p
> https://59oaww-dm2305.files.1drv.com/y2pXHJreVfgRpUn4ufKU2ClKKJnOxkMIJjfuBosz2uc163L6Afm08tH3ZX47TZ-jPEPApaL9e2Y1Ib9CA_7J6S3qMiJgOWzCcGEJ4MgWJMijxShEjve9zHYj0ioh1uFuWF-_HjFE_xgCd2YyIkf-ff4PQ/2014-12-11_00001.jpg?psid=1
> 
> 3200x1800
> https://59oaww-dm2305.files.1drv.com/y2p7CDT8DFYnLTYac220COplHotb5PICTBPFniOxuw9xHrY2xJPYtyCE0c-J6XMlDQ5BUg4K3EYJhDN95N3rQZfVguQK8LIc6BFLbnmoN9rlUGBlaQlYqZ8NNM1OJj5BnafLHYJziUXZkClnu3BisPNPA/2014-12-11_00002.jpg?psid=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985;27333723*
> Hitman Max setting with FXAA
> 
> Wow! Everything from Bricks on the walls to the wooden frame in front of him.. The difference in this one the best for me so far.
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200x1800 - resize
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original 3200x1800
> https://59oaww-dm2305.files.1drv.com/y2py_7y34-8ng1HUuichNA4DQGl9QXE7cLJfg6wFW97AAAVzTZaT-V3KuhYtYKLJ6jrSP4EjmD-pqt_rwUtdt88D0UV1tKn2FpGK7H3pMKXJUocW687ANx_6XlaLpPH0McCVhed1WtgdlxbEvt-hn6lkA/203140_2014-12-11_00002.png?psid=1


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=27333723#post27333723

Best to open each in new tab and flick between them.


----------



## Chucklez

Dunno if I am the only one with issues but before going to the Omega Drivers I never had a problem loading games and playing them, now I cant load games like CSGO, BF3, BF4, League, DOTA2, ect. without it crashing on the loading screen. I dont know if something got borked when I installed the drivers but it said everything installed just fine.


----------



## Carniflex

It seems I have a problem of "not signed" drivers. I.e., I have to boot in safe mode without driver signature check on for it to work for me. Apparently one of the Windows patches installed this morning had a faulty root certificate messing crap up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Congrats, you now have a keylogger on all your rigs until the Beta is over.
> VSR makes gaming better on a single card. I know because I have a single card and VSR makes them better.
> 
> 
> 
> And? I've been aware of this since that thread was made. I even challenged MS in that thread to use any important info in a malicious way.
Click to expand...

And Microsoft is forced, by law, to share. Plus there's the other aspect, it's an obvious target for a Trojan to hook into.

Microsoft isn't the one you should be worried about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VSR makes gaming better on a single card. I know because I have a single card and VSR makes them better.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my R9 290 already cannot play BF4 completely maxed out at 1440p... so, to use downsampling seems impossible anyway...
Click to expand...

Well, BF4 isn't the only game in existance. VSR works with pretty much every game. There are plenty of games that don't implement their own form of AA that are a jaggie mess even on 1440 (*Cough* Worms: Revolution *Cough*) that barely even get my GPU out of 2D mode.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Didn't work on my machine. Says it should work with the 7970 but when I installed it reset my theme to windows basic, catalyst wouldn't open, and trying to troubleshoot aero told me something was preventing troubleshooter from working. Had to system restore before drivers were installed to get everything back to normal. Disappointed.


Uninstall microsoft update KB3004394 (the one about root certificates) (see MS thread as well https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1), reboot, uninstall drivers, reboot, install drivers (should not get any errors), reboot.

It's a seriously botched Microsoft update, it does not break only AMD drivers but a large variety of other crap as well as it messes up windows root certificates for many users.


----------



## D4rKiTo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Dunno if I am the only one with issues but before going to the Omega Drivers I never had a problem loading games and playing them, now I cant load games like CSGO, BF3, BF4, League, DOTA2, ect. without it crashing on the loading screen. I dont know if something got borked when I installed the drivers but it said everything installed just fine.


I don't have any problem with csgo/league of legends. Running omega drivers on windows 8 build 9888. I did it with fresh install.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Uninstall microsoft update KB3004394 (the one about root certificates) (see MS thread as well https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1), reboot, uninstall drivers, reboot, install drivers (should not get any errors), reboot.
> 
> It's a seriously botched Microsoft update, it does not break only AMD drivers but a large variety of other crap as well as it messes up windows root certificates for many users.


I'll give it a try, thanks.

It worked, hurray!


----------



## Xoriam

Any update on a mod so far?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Any update on a mod so far?


?


----------



## Severon300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Uninstall microsoft update KB3004394 (the one about root certificates) (see MS thread as well https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1), reboot, uninstall drivers, reboot, install drivers (should not get any errors), reboot.
> 
> It's a seriously botched Microsoft update, it does not break only AMD drivers but a large variety of other crap as well as it messes up windows root certificates for many users.


Thanks, I had this problem as well and your solution fixed it, I thought I was going to have to do a full reinstall.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> ?


There was a guy who made an INF mod which unfortunatly in the end didn't enable VSR for 7XXX cards.
Wondering if anyone has made progress.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> There was a guy who made an INF mod which unfortunatly in the end didn't enable VSR for 7XXX cards.
> Wondering if anyone has made progress.


i dont think that a mere INF file will work and more if the VSR is just supported by the volcanic islands gpus notthing else unless someone knows how to extract the installation of VSR


----------



## the9quad

MANTLE+Crossfire+Raptr+Twitch= this: (Didnt really think it would work with crossfire,but figured it was worth a try.)


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Dunno if I am the only one with issues but before going to the Omega Drivers I never had a problem loading games and playing them, now I cant load games like CSGO, BF3, BF4, League, DOTA2, ect. without it crashing on the loading screen. I dont know if something got borked when I installed the drivers but it said everything installed just fine.


I suffered the same when I installed the Catalyst 14.12 Omega Drivers in FC3, BF4 and MetroLL. The solution was to reduce my overclocks on the GPUs and that solved the problem. That solution did not make me happy though. I wrote an editorial on it here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529863/is-amd-serving-detrimental-drivers-to-enthusiasts


----------



## sat1va

I upgraded to these omega drivers last night, from 14.11 v2 beta. At first it wouldn't install due to background anti-malware processes, cleaned them and installed ok.

fired up BF4 and Wow! I've never seen a driver have such a notable impact on performance. It feels like i've upgraded the hardware not the software. Easily seeing 15-20% increase in average fps.

More testing to come, so far it's a big win for AMD from me


----------



## ad hoc

I'm getting the "Driver is not installed or not functioning error". Reverting back to previous drivers works fine.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm getting the "Driver is not installed or not functioning error". Reverting back to previous drivers works fine.


see post #1015. might help.

edit: got a chance to try this driver in BF4 with 2 290s. Works great in medium settings in 4K. Will test C3 and other games this weekend,


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Dunno if I am the only one with issues but before going to the Omega Drivers I never had a problem loading games and playing them, now I cant load games like CSGO, BF3, BF4, League, DOTA2, ect. without it crashing on the loading screen. I dont know if something got borked when I installed the drivers but it said everything installed just fine.


Get CS GO out of that list, you are not loading it often because of the new patch not because of the driver. I have an Nvidia card and since the Christmas patch I have problem loading it too randomly.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I suffered the same when I installed the Catalyst 14.12 Omega Drivers in FC3, BF4 and MetroLL. The solution was to reduce my overclocks on the GPUs and that solved the problem. That solution did not make me happy though. I wrote an editorial on it here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529863/is-amd-serving-detrimental-drivers-to-enthusiasts


Only problem is my GPUs are not overclocked right now







And I can run Heaven benchmark and Valley without a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Get CS GO out of that list, you are not loading it often because of the new patch not because of the driver. I have an Nvidia card and since the Christmas patch I have problem loading it too randomly.


Pretty sure I had the problem before the Christmas patch came out but I could be wrong.


----------



## Falkentyne

Just FYI:
3200x1800 is limited to 60hz refresh rate.

I also found out that you can NOT use vertical total tweaks (e.g. for Benq Z series and blur reduction improvements) if you want the refresh rates to work with VSR.
2560x1440 works up to 100hz refresh rate if you are NOT using a strange vertical total. 120hz doesn't work at all.
I'm assuming that's bandwidth problems or something?

If you are using a VT tweak, you are limited to 60 hz at 2560x1440. (someone on blur busters forum said that Nvidia said custom resolutions are disabled when you enable DSR)

Since 120hz won't work at 2560x1440, perhaps you can use a VT tweak for 120hz, and keep 100hz with normal non VT


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I'm getting the "Driver is not installed or not functioning error". Reverting back to previous drivers works fine.


I wrestled with it for half a day yesterday as well. Rather counter intuitive - my problem was that MS installed their updates just before I installed the driver so I at first assumed its a AMD driver issue. Spent a while juggling between safe mode, using the gfx card driver cleaner, trying to reinstall both versions of the driver in safe mode and nonsafe modes, etc.
Quote:


> Uninstall microsoft update KB3004394 (the one about root certificates) (see MS thread as well https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1), reboot, uninstall drivers, reboot, install drivers (should not get any errors), reboot.
> 
> It's a seriously botched Microsoft update, it does not break only AMD drivers but a large variety of other crap as well as it messes up windows root certificates for many users.


----------



## jason387

Waiting for VSR


----------



## Ghost12

I may be having a real dumb moment here but tried to install this driver set last night for the father in law, has 7870 crossfire, the driver would not install at all, used ddu, tried several times, it installed catalyst and evolved but no actual graphics driver. Had to revert to previous. Missing something obvious/stupid?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I may be having a real dumb moment here but tried to install this driver set last night for the father in law, has 7870 crossfire, the driver would not install at all, used ddu, tried several times, it installed catalyst and evolved but no actual graphics driver. Had to revert to previous. Missing something obvious/stupid?


You can install the driver by updating the video card from the device manager as well. Pick its destination and it sorts itself out after a recency check, at least that is what I did when older versions failed.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I may be having a real dumb moment here but tried to install this driver set last night for the father in law, has 7870 crossfire, the driver would not install at all, used ddu, tried several times, it installed catalyst and evolved but no actual graphics driver. Had to revert to previous. Missing something obvious/stupid?


Express or Custom install?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Only problem is my GPUs are not overclocked right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can run Heaven benchmark and Valley without a problem.


I'm not taking credit for this as it came from rdr09 who mentioned that perhaps either upping the VDDC or Power Limit on the GPU (which did not work for me) or upping volts on the CPU (whether overclocked or not), and we're talking slightly here either on the Core or VCCIN may do the trick, especially in your case since your GPU is not overclocked.

I will be trying to up the volts on my CPU when I get home tonight to see if I can at least regain some of my overclocking potential on the GPUs.

For more info and more of my findings look to the thread I started on this issue here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529863/is-amd-serving-detrimental-drivers-to-enthusiasts#post_23268918


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I may be having a real dumb moment here but tried to install this driver set last night for the father in law, has 7870 crossfire, the driver would not install at all, used ddu, tried several times, it installed catalyst and evolved but no actual graphics driver. Had to revert to previous. Missing something obvious/stupid?


Did you have KB3004394 installed? It's a botched microsoft security update released shortly after the drivers and it nukes root certificates (among many other things) for a number of users - if you have it probably prevented installation of the AMD new drivers. Then again unless you went back to old drivers with windows restore it would have prevented also installation of the previous drivers as far as I understand.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Did you have KB3004394 installed? It's a botched microsoft security update released shortly after the drivers and it nukes root certificates (among many other things) for a number of users - if you have it probably prevented installation of the AMD new drivers. Then again unless you went back to old drivers with windows restore it would have prevented also installation of the previous drivers as far as I understand.


@Bullettsponge - tried both express and custom.

And it reverted to the previous driver without problem after un-install of the omega set.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Bullettsponge - tried both express and custom.
> 
> And it reverted to the previous driver without problem after un-install of the omega set.


Hmm, I had similar issues with every driver after 14.4. Once I started doing custom installs and leaving out the Gaming Evolved nonsense my problems disappeared.


----------



## Boomstick727

Microsoft have released an update to fix the dodgy KB3004394 update now. Omega drivers on boys W7 machine installed fine after MS update fix. You can get it straight from Windows update.

http://www.allwebsolutions.net/science-technology/operating-systems/microsoft-releases-silver-bullet-patch-kb-3024777-to-eliminate-kb-3004394/


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I may be having a real dumb moment here but tried to install this driver set last night for the father in law, has 7870 crossfire, the driver would not install at all, used ddu, tried several times, it installed catalyst and evolved but no actual graphics driver. Had to revert to previous. Missing something obvious/stupid?


Hey Google uninstall KB3004394 .... It's a recent windows update that prevents installation of amd drivers


----------



## Toque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Waiting for VSR


Why wait. It's already here!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just FYI:
> 3200x1800 is limited to 60hz refresh rate.
> 
> I also found out that you can NOT use vertical total tweaks (e.g. for Benq Z series and blur reduction improvements) if you want the refresh rates to work with VSR.
> 2560x1440 works up to 100hz refresh rate if you are NOT using a strange vertical total. 120hz doesn't work at all.
> I'm assuming that's bandwidth problems or something?
> 
> If you are using a VT tweak, you are limited to 60 hz at 2560x1440. (someone on blur busters forum said that Nvidia said custom resolutions are disabled when you enable DSR)
> 
> Since 120hz won't work at 2560x1440, perhaps you can use a VT tweak for 120hz, and keep 100hz with normal non VT


I think I misunderstood your post. Please ignore.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Making it hard for me to give up the 7970 Crossfire.
> 
> I've never gone so long without upgrading. Must. Find. Reason.


I'm on the same boat! Selling them is not worth it. They sell for nothing and they perform like a champ!


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humbug;27342754*
> DFRC coming to part 2 of these drivers


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18507294&page=190


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18507294&page=190


Part 2 of these drivers can't get here soon enough


----------



## ~kRon1k~

lowered my fire strike ultra score by 800 points lol


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18507294&page=190


Somebody call clocknut


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Part 2 of these drivers can't get here soon enough


As well as the next gen of cards, i want Eyefinity PLP big time.


----------



## NathG79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> I'm on the same boat! Selling them is not worth it. They sell for nothing and they perform like a champ!


This..

Just sold a XFX 7970 Ghz (with bios switch) with Kraken G10..copper shim and a nzxt X40. With Gelid PWM 4pin adapter and Gelid extreme tim.

130 pound. (Pounds sterling)

Feel like I've been hoodwinked..


----------



## NathG79

Ended up getting two r9 290x in crossfire. 8gb vapor-x. Destroys everything I throw at it at 1440p but next year's new releases might tell a different story.


----------



## mtcn77

One thing that comes to mind is how do you select EQ aa when you are downsampling? How does VSR compare to supersampling image quality?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> One thing that comes to mind is how do you select EQ aa when you are downsampling?


Same way you normally would. VSR is independent of other AA methods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> How does VSR compare to supersampling image quality?


VSR is supersampling, but from what I've seen the filter applied is pretty high quality, so for the same degree of supersampling, VSR tends to look slightly better than other forms.


----------



## Cool Mike

Just installed two Powercolor 290x PCS+ 8GB versions (Newegg seems to run out fast when they do receive them) in crossfire. Running the Samsung 4K monitor. Cards and Omega driver running great. 1100 Core and 1500 Memory Overclock on both cards.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't get games to detect 1440p via VSR.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't get games to detect 1440p via VSR.


how did you find that the games could do [email protected] then?


----------



## Gunderman456

For anyone that can't launch their games after installing the new 14.12 Driver, please don't forget that AB may have unchecked the "Disable ULPS" box in AB once you had installed the new drivers and you will have to check the box again.

As some here know I was having issues launching my games with my peak GPU overclocks and had to reduce my overclocks to access my games, however when I remembered the possibility that the "Disable ULPS" box may have been unchecked and checked it back, I was able to regain my ability to play my games with my peak overclocks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> how did you find that the games could do [email protected] then?


Windows, CCC, Monitor OSD and so on.....

btw I fixed it. Had to disable GPU up-scaling.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Okay, i need some help understanding here...

Does, the Omega driver allow using monitors on different gpus in crossfire and eyefinity?

I tried to test this and i had to disable crossfire to get video output on other cards, i also lost "eyefinity" panel in CCC.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Okay, i need some help understanding here...
> 
> Does, the Omega driver allow using monitors on different gpus in crossfire and eyefinity?
> 
> I tried to test this and i had to disable crossfire to get video output on other cards, i also lost "eyefinity" panel in CCC.


I dont see anywhere in the release notes where this is possible. I do see crossfire/eyefinity improvements, but nothing referencing the ability to use different gpus in Xfire configuration.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Okay, i need some help understanding here...
> 
> *Does, the Omega driver allow using monitors on different gpus in crossfire and eyefinity?*
> 
> I tried to test this and i had to disable crossfire to get video output on other cards, i also lost "eyefinity" panel in CCC.


No it does not.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> No it does not.


Thank you, i want to show where i got this idea from because it's confusing me.

http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-catalyst-omega-driver-overview_155004


Quote:


> Support For 24 Monitors With Eyefinity
> 
> AMD Eyefinity launched with support for six displays and AMD has been slowing adding support for how many monitors a single system can support. If you wanted to run four AMD Radeon graphics cards in your system you can now power six displays off each card. This means you can have a 24 display setup without the need for any 3rd party hardware or software. AMD Omega Drivers has really pushed the boundaries for connected devices and most consumers and gamers shouldn't be needing more than a 24 display setup anytime soon.


How is this even going to work since for instance a 290x only has 4 video port connections. Thus, i was assuming this meant multi card usage. Even then i'm confused still. It says " no third party hardware or software."


----------



## tweezlednutball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Thank you, i want to show where i got this idea from because it's confusing me.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-catalyst-omega-driver-overview_155004
> 
> 
> How is this even going to work since for instance a 290x only has 4 video port connections. Thus, i was assuming this meant multi card usage. Even then i'm confused still. It says " no third party hardware or software."


Each display port is good for two displays.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Thank you, i want to show where i got this idea from because it's confusing me.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-catalyst-omega-driver-overview_155004
> 
> 
> How is this even going to work since for instance a 290x only has 4 video port connections. Thus, i was assuming this meant multi card usage. Even then i'm confused still. It says " no third party hardware or software."


Its for the FirePros only and not in CF mode.

The 290 and other AMD cards support a maximum of 6 displays even if they have less than 6 ports on them, as they can use MST hubs to add more ports.
4x6=24
If you look in the AMD taytool you will see 6 outputs regardless of how many physical ports a particular card has.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweezlednutball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Thank you, i want to show where i got this idea from because it's confusing me.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-catalyst-omega-driver-overview_155004
> 
> 
> How is this even going to work since for instance a 290x only has 4 video port connections. Thus, i was assuming this meant multi card usage. Even then i'm confused still. It says " no third party hardware or software."
> 
> 
> 
> Each display port is good for two displays.
Click to expand...

Four 1080p screens or two 1440p screens.

Displayport is a packet based bandwidth tech. Keep going until you fill the bandwidth or hit a driver limit.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> Its for the FirePros only and not in CF mode.
> 
> The 290 and other AMD cards support a maximum of 6 displays even if they have less than 6 ports on them, as they can use MST hubs to add more ports.
> 4x6=24
> If you look in the AMD taytool you will see 6 outputs regardless of how many physical ports a particular card has.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Four 1080p screens or two 1440p screens.
> 
> Displayport is a packet based bandwidth tech. Keep going until you fill the bandwidth or hit a driver limit.


I guess i'm still confused because to use DP for more than one monitor you would still need 3rd party hardware?


----------



## Maximization

my watercooled 7870's are not getting as hot, score went down in 3dmark fire strike extreme but seems smoother, i don't know what to make of these Omega drivers. Getting a little pixelation in STO, might be patch needed for that game though.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I dont see anywhere in the release notes where this is possible. I do see crossfire/eyefinity improvements, but nothing referencing the ability to use different gpus in Xfire configuration.


In the initial article there was claim that it would enable running up to 24 screens with quad crossfire which obviously leads to assumption that the new driver would enable running screens off different cards in crossfire. Which, as has turned out was not true - pity about that.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweezlednutball*
> 
> Each display port is good for two displays.


Technically it somewhat higher number. Limitations being the available data streams from the gpu core and bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> Its for the FirePros only and not in CF mode.
> 
> The 290 and other AMD cards support a maximum of 6 displays even if they have less than 6 ports on them, as they can use MST hubs to add more ports.
> 4x6=24
> If you look in the AMD taytool you will see 6 outputs regardless of how many physical ports a particular card has.


Technically MST hubs are third party hardware







But yeah what they very carefully did not mention was that it's couple very specific cards which have 6 display-ports. Firepro has different drivers I believe? So this is probably specific to three cards in exsistence - three different flavors of 7870 eyefinity 6 with 6x mDP.

Edit: There are still interesting implications for Eyefinity though - so if I understand it correct you could have, say 2x 7870's and then run up 12 screen eyefinity as long as the cards are not in crossfire? I should try this if it works also between different cards, say 7950 + 7870 and what would happen if I would fire up, for example, a game in full screen


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> In the initial article there was claim that it would enable running up to 24 screens with quad crossfire which obviously leads to assumption that the new driver would enable running screens off different cards in crossfire. Which, as has turned out was not true - pity about that.


In the initial article there was claim that it would enable running up to 24 screens with 4 GPUs, which does not mean in Quadfire mode, unless i have actually have missed the quad fire part.
It just happens to take 4GPUs to get enough outputs.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Technically it somewhat higher number. Limitations being the available data streams from the gpu core and bandwidth.
> Technically MST hubs are third party hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah what they very carefully did not mention was that it's couple very specific cards which have 6 display-ports. Firepro has different drivers I believe? So this is probably specific to three cards in exsistence - three different flavors of 7870 eyefinity 6 with 6x mDP.
> 
> Edit: There are still interesting implications for Eyefinity though - so if I understand it correct you could have, say 2x 7870's and then run up 12 screen eyefinity as long as the cards are not in crossfire? I should try this if it works also between different cards, say 7950 + 7870 and what would happen if I would fire up, for example, a game in full screen


If they bring the tech over the the non pros then yeah in theory.

When i used to play EveOnline a lot with 3 screens, 2 for the game and 1 for my desktop with TS and what not and with quadfire 3870, if i disabled CF i could actual tell each client which GPU core to run of running in windowed mode, CF does not work in windowed so 2 clients would run off a single GPU core, this way the 2 clients were using the resources of 2 GPUs separately even though both the gaming monitors were connect to the first GPU..

With my 3x290s in CF i get 6 listed outputs even though there are only 4 physical, if i turn off CF i get 18 listed outputs even though i only have 12 physical.


----------



## Final8ty

Hmm, i do remember this from back then on Linux but i forgot it was done on 4x5870 eyefinity 6 cards.
Quote:


> AMD's Eyefinity Technology launched on the Radeon 5800 cards on the USS Hornet on September 10, 2009.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> If they bring the tech over the the non pros then yeah in theory.
> 
> When i used to play EveOnline a lot with 3 screens, 2 for the game and 1 for my desktop with TS and what not and with quadfire 3870, if i disabled CF i could actual tell each client which GPU core to run of running in windowed mode, CF does not work in windowed so 2 clients would run off a single GPU core, this way the 2 clients were using the resources of 2 GPUs separately even though both the gaming monitors were connect to the first GPU..
> 
> With my 3x290s in CF i get 6 listed outputs even though there are only 4 physical, if i turn off CF i get 18 listed outputs even though i only have 12 physical.


EVE Online is sort of special case as you can pick in options which card(s) it uses and even do so with multiple clients running, for example, running 3 clients off one gfx card and 3 clients off the second. It lists all the cards available in ccc, meaning all the cards with display attached to them. And yeah AMD gfx cards are capable of providing up to 6 streams each regardless of the amount of physical connections of the card as it is the property of the GPU core. One GPU, max 6 streams, two legacy signal clocks.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> *EVE Online is sort of special case* as you can pick in options which card(s) it uses and even do so with multiple clients running, for example, running 3 clients off one gfx card and 3 clients off the second. It lists all the cards available in ccc, meaning all the cards with display attached to them. And yeah AMD gfx cards are capable of providing up to 6 streams each regardless of the amount of physical connections of the card as it is the property of the GPU core. One GPU, max 6 streams, two legacy signal clocks.


You aint kidding


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> You aint kidding


Hehe. I just wich more games would have that kind of options in their settings. Then again most games do not benefit that much from running multiple clients simultaneously.

My name (on which i read mail and such) is same as in here in EVE.


----------



## Final8ty

Im tempted to start playing it again, i have never experienced any game that can be so exhilarating and then so gutt wrenching, its just brilliant.

Yes more games that could benefit from it should have such options.


----------



## AL1ReZa

ِDoes Nvidia need a driver like this?
It makes huge diffrenses in some game like +40 fps
but some games only a few fps


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AL1ReZa*
> 
> ِDoes Nvidia need a driver like this?
> It makes huge diffrenses in some game like +40 fps
> but some games only a few fps


Completely different hardware. NVidia's GPUs are significantly weaker schematically to AMD's. Only thing keeping NVidia within competition is AMD's terrible drivers. If AMD's drivers improve like this every few weeks then we could see a single 290 not X out perform a 980, heck even dance around it. AMD has a higher memory bandwidth so it should be faster especially at 4k.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Completely different hardware. NVidia's GPUs are significantly weaker schematically to AMD's. Only thing keeping NVidia within competition is *AMD's terrible drivers*. If AMD's drivers improve like this every few weeks then we could see a single 290 not X out perform a 980, heck even dance around it. AMD has a higher memory bandwidth so it should be faster especially at 4k.


Must of been before my time, as i jumped in with a 1800xt and since then i could only describe them as good from my own personal experience and
1900xt CF
3870 quadfire
5970 quadfire
7950 Trifire
290 Trifire
later and still smiling









I must add besides the 1900xt CF, i have jumped on the others very late in there life cycle, so drivers were mature but i didn't have issue with the 1900xt CF even so.


----------



## gamervivek

What was meant was that AMD's hardware is better than nvidia, it's their drivers that aren't and that is what is costing them when it comes to final performance numbers. I have seen the same sentiment expressed elsewhere too.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> What was meant was that AMD's hardware is better than nvidia, it's their drivers that aren't and that is what is costing them when it comes to final performance numbers. I have seen the same sentiment expressed elsewhere too.


I know what was meant and i have seen its expressed many times, but being not as good and terrible are not the same thing.


----------



## gamervivek

Yeah, though depends on the system, lower clocked cpus are terrible on AMD performance, same with the some aspects of their opencl peformance.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> What was meant was that AMD's hardware is better than nvidia, it's *their drivers that aren't* and that is what is costing them when it comes to final performance numbers. I have seen the same sentiment expressed elsewhere too.


if you meant that their drivers are better . . . think again.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525340/nvidia-344-75-whql-drivers-344-80-hotfix-beta-released/50

it's not. they revert back to more stable drivers just like the rest.


----------



## Kuivamaa

There was a time that ATi drivers were truly horrid, around 2001-02, there were games back then from late nineties that refused to work due to driver issues. These days, I don't see really see any difference driver quality-wise between green and red.


----------



## gamervivek

Nothing to do with driver stability, but performance. AMD hardware is better, but it doesn't perform as well as expected. It's not hard to see where the finger should be pointed at.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Nothing to do with driver stability, but performance. AMD hardware is better, but it doesn't perform as well as expected. It's not hard to see where the finger should be pointed at.


you are looking at measures that are easy to see - fps. its not all fps. benching, yah, go green!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Nothing to do with driver stability, but performance. AMD hardware is better, but it doesn't perform as well as expected. It's not hard to see where the finger should be pointed at.


Nvidia's gear have a geometry shading advantage. 2x better triangle thoroughput(when culling) is a 40% direct performance advantage in deferred shading games - if I'm any good with correlations.








gpureview's wayback machine
While so, AMD offer their Forward+ deferred shading solutions, too(as seen in Dirt series). In the end, all hardware require specific software considerations to have their edge.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Completely different hardware. NVidia's GPUs are significantly weaker schematically to AMD's. Only thing keeping NVidia within competition is AMD's terrible drivers.


Both of these premises are flawed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> AMD has a higher memory bandwidth so it should be faster especially at 4k.


And NVIDIA's Maxwell has better texture compression and a more efficient memory controller than Hawaii, which is able to make up for most of this deficit.

One simply needs to compare the AMD 280X and 285 to get an idea of why more efficient use of the bandwidth you have is important.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Nvidia's gear have a geometry shading advantage. 2x better triangle thoroughput(when culling) is a 40% direct performance advantage in deferred shading games - if I'm any good with correlations.


NVIDIA still has a geometry performance advantage, but there is little correlation between geometry and deferred shading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Nothing to do with driver stability, but performance. AMD hardware is better, but it doesn't perform as well as expected. It's not hard to see where the finger should be pointed at.


Hardware performance is not always as clear cut as comparing number of core functional units and theoretical peak performance figures.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Completely different hardware. *NVidia's GPUs are significantly weaker schematically to AMD's. Only thing keeping NVidia within competition is AMD's terrible drivers.* If AMD's drivers improve like this every few weeks then we could see a single 290 not X out perform a 980, heck even dance around it. AMD has a higher memory bandwidth so it should be faster especially at 4k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> *What was meant was that AMD's hardware is better than nvidia*, it's their drivers that aren't and that is what is costing them when it comes to final performance numbers. I have seen the same sentiment expressed elsewhere too.


I'm not following you guys on those statements. The drivers are holding AMD back, but I don't see a 290 running circles around a 980. Even if said 290 was overclocked. I'm sure that it would close the gap between the two however.

Drivers are part, but not all of the issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> *Hardware performance is not always as clear cut as comparing number of core functional units and theoretical peak performance figures.*


^That. Especially when comparing hardware from 2 companies that do things pretty differently.


----------



## SkateZilla

I love the performance of these drivers,

but the driver crashes and screw ups when going from Eyefinity back to Single Screen is peeving me off. (requires a reboot nearly every time).


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> NVIDIA still has a geometry performance advantage, but there is little correlation between geometry and deferred shading.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> And NVIDIA's Maxwell has better texture compression and a more efficient memory controller than Hawaii, which is able to make up for most of this deficit.


well it is just theory in real world the higher bandwdith of AA and Higher resolution makes that compression useless.they fall in performance more than they should due to the bus width


----------



## Orangey

It's not texture compression. The ignorance on this subject is astounding.

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/GeForce_GTX_980_Whitepaper_FINAL.PDF


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you are looking at measures that are easy to see - fps. its not all fps. benching, yah, go green!


That's a weird sentiment at overclock.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Hardware performance is not always as clear cut as comparing number of core functional units and theoretical peak performance figures.


Of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Nvidia's gear have a geometry shading advantage. 2x better triangle thoroughput(when culling) is a 40% direct performance advantage in deferred shading games - if I'm any good with correlations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How are the two related?


----------



## SpeedyVT

I'm talking about raw performance and most of you mean frame compression.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> gpureview's wayback machine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> How are the two related?


Quote:


> A perfect example of this phenomenon is the X1800 XT and the X1900 XTX. Both cards have nearly identical specifications, with the exception of shader processing power. The X1900 XTX has *3 times* the shader processing power of the X1800 XT. This change alone is enough to make the X1900 XTX nearly *twice as fast* as the X1800 XT in shader-heavy games.


----------



## gamervivek

Considering geometry shaders came along with dx10, what exactly I'm supposed to learn from that tidbit? They didn't even have unified shaders at the point, so even that little fact is useless unless they are accounting for the difference.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> That's a weird sentiment at overclock.net


Maybe he is on about min fps. But you can bench those too in the forum of 99th percentile of frame in other words how slow is an x number of frames. It says more than min and max or average and is a genuine way of telling how steady the framerate is.

That however is still benching but benching the stuff that matters.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> Considering geometry shaders came along with dx10, _what exactly I'm supposed to learn from that tidbit_? They didn't even have unified shaders at the point, so even that little fact is useless unless they are accounting for the difference.


inb4, fanboy condescension.


----------



## Wicked_Bass

Was a great feature set with the omega drivers but giving me bad artifacting in Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## Dromihetes

Since 14.4 the black screens are like a plague.
I have them on the 5300 and 5600K APU-s as on the newly R7 265.I always revert back to 14.4
The old unlocked 6950 has been left with an even older driver that suits it









I was quite curios to see how the new driver goes and installed it on the 5300 APU based machine.
It went into black screen while running the WEI on a W7 x64 and i needed to reset the machine manually.
For the love of God AMD whats with the black screens what gets locked exactly that i need to manually reset the machine ?!








With 14.9 it would randomly remain in black when the machine idle-s a long time.

FIX the BLACK SCREENS AMD that s all i want.Allow me to use the machine as i could with the older drivers.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> Since 14.4 the black screens are like a plague.
> I have them on the 5300 and 5600K APU-s as on the newly R7 265.I always revert back to 14.4
> The old unlocked 6950 has been left with an even older driver that suits it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite curios to see how the new driver goes and installed it on the 5300 APU based machine.
> It went into black screen while running the WEI on a W7 x64 and i needed to reset the machine manually.
> For the love of God AMD whats with the black screens what gets locked exactly that i need to manually reset the machine ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 14.9 it would randomly remain in black when the machine idle-s a long time.
> 
> FIX the BLACK SCREENS AMD that s all i want.Allow me to use the machine as i could with the older drivers.


Did you do a clean install, and wipe out all other traces of previous driver versions? I know a few people that had troubles with black screens and after doing all that i just mentioned, they had no issues.


----------



## Dromihetes

Had this with clean installs of 14.9 as well.I always remove remainings of the previous drivers.
Any over 14.4 give this strange issue.
I can stay with older drivers but if this is not fixed even with my new R7 265 ,it may be the last AMD video card i buy.
I can understand less 1-2% performance due to a driver but having the pc locked up daily due to a ******ed driver i wont accept.If older drivers worked so should the new ones


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> It's not texture compression. The ignorance on this subject is astounding.
> 
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/GeForce_GTX_980_Whitepaper_FINAL.PDF


Textures are most certainly being compressed by NVIDIA's "Third Generation Delta Color Compression", or pretty much any other form of memory compression on a GPU because during gaming the bulk of memory used will typically be in the form of texture data.

Pretty much all GPUs use a variety of texture specific and more general memory compression compression capabilities to get the most out of whatever memory bandwidth they have. Newer cards are generally better at this than older ones, and such algorithims are constantly evolving. Both Maxwell and Tonga can do more with a given amount of bandwidth than Hawaii or Kepler can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*


Yes, AO and light culling are dependent on geometry performance and can be differed. This does not remotely begin to imply that just because on architecture has more geometry performance that it's going to automatically translate into superior performance in games that use differed shading. There are tons of things that use differed shading that aren't particularly dependent on geometry performance.

Deferred shading is extremely common, yet the GTX 980 is hardly 40% faster than the R9 290X, for example, in the majority of titles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> "A perfect example of this phenomenon is the X1800 XT and the X1900 XTX. Both cards have nearly identical specifications, with the exception of shader processing power. The X1900 XTX has 3 times the shader processing power of the X1800 XT. This change alone is enough to make the X1900 XTX nearly twice as fast as the X1800 XT in shader-heavy games."


The 1900XT had three times the shader processing power as the 1800XT because it had three times the number of pixel shaders. Having triple the pixel shader power leading to double the performance in heavily shader limited scenarios is also unsurprising.

The correlation you are making here is a false one based on false assumptions.

Overall performance of differed shading is not necessarily limited by geometry performance.

Shader performance is not necessarily the limiting factor of every game that uses differed shading.

All other things being equal, having 2x the geometry performance could lead to anywhere from 0% to 100% more performance, but since all other things are not equal, and finding a game that is purely geometry limited is virtually impossible without forcing useless levels of tessellation, the actual increase is going to be highly variable, and generally low.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> Had this with clean installs of 14.9 as well.I always remove remainings of the previous drivers.
> Any over 14.4 give this strange issue.
> I can stay with older drivers but if this is not fixed even with my new R7 265 ,it may be the last AMD video card i buy.
> I can understand less 1-2% performance due to a driver but having the pc locked up daily due to a ******ed driver i wont accept.If older drivers worked so should the new ones


That is an awfully strange thing to be occurring though. Is there anything else that could be contributing to it? I can't seem to think at the moment, so ill let you know if I come up with anything tonight.


----------



## BradleyW

Found an issue with these drivers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530369/amd-omega-driver-negative-crossfire-scaling


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Found an issue with these drivers:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530369/amd-omega-driver-negative-crossfire-scaling


Forget about Ubisoft games. Play them with single GPU. I just got FC4 today to find out the CF is OFF for this game.


----------



## GoldenTiger

The proper resolution to a major feature broken with a bunch of aaa games isn't to say almost halve your performance and not use it.... It's to get the thing fixed by the video card mfg. For me using 4k for example that would be a completely unacceptable solution long after a game came out and was already working properly for awhile on other setups. This is exactly the kind of thing and how long it's been broken, that is why I won't consider these for my main gaming setup at this time and have relegated my amd stuff to secondary machines nowadays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you are looking at measures that are easy to see - fps. its not all fps. benching, yah, go green!


Well, considering the competition from the green nvidia team hands down wins on noise, power, software, extra features, and heat output (wattage, not core temp, people really need to learn he second law of thermal dynamics), and exclusive graphic extras in games, if amd can't win on fps which you just said, there would be no logical objective reason to go red ever then right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orangey*
> 
> It's not texture compression. The ignorance on this subject is astounding.
> 
> http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/GeForce_GTX_980_Whitepaper_FINAL.PDF


It actually is, and allows for more efficient use of existing bandwidth. You sure do like to call people ignorant often, considering....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The proper resolution to a major feature broken with a bunch of aaa games isn't to say almost halve your performance and not use it.... It's to get the thing fixed by the video card mfg. For me using 4k for example that would be a completely unacceptable solution long after a game came out and was already working properly for awhile on other setups. This is exactly the kind of thing and how long it's been broken, that is why I won't consider these for my main gaming setup at this time and have relegated my amd stuff to secondary machines nowadays.
> Well, considering the competition from the green nvidia team hands down wins on noise, power, software, extra features, and heat output (wattage, not core temp, people really need to learn he second law of thermal dynamics), and exclusive graphic extras in games, if amd can't win on fps which you just said, there would be no logical objective reason to go red ever then right now.
> It actually is, and allows for more efficient use of existing bandwidth. You sure do like to call people ignorant often, considering....


Right now! AMD user have the right to wait for 390X just like most Nvidia user wait for Nvidia cards, aka GTX480 and GTX680. Most people that have had R9 290 + and GTX780 have no reason to buy GTX970/980 because of what they offer for the money. They are better products but that comes as a given considering they came 1 year after but even then not worth the upgrade. FPS is the first thing you look when you upgrade. There rest are side-grades.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> Its for the FirePros only and not in CF mode.
> 
> The 290 and other AMD cards support a maximum of 6 displays even if they have less than 6 ports on them, as they can use MST hubs to add more ports.
> 4x6=24
> If you look in the AMD taytool you will see 6 outputs regardless of how many physical ports a particular card has.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Four 1080p screens or two 1440p screens.
> 
> Displayport is a packet based bandwidth tech. Keep going until you fill the bandwidth or hit a driver limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess i'm still confused because to use DP for more than one monitor you would still need 3rd party hardware?
Click to expand...

MST hub, like the one I'm using right now, or a monitor that supports daisy chaining like the Ultrasharp 2414H.


----------



## Defoler

I finally got those drivers to work on my mac pro with the dual D700s. Works quite well which was a surprise to me. Got about 10-15% performance upgrade over 14.10.


----------



## Final8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> MST hub, like the one I'm using right now, or a monitor that supports daisy chaining like the Ultrasharp 2414H.


Oh i forgot about the Day-Z chaining.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> nowadays.
> Well, considering the competition from the green nvidia team hands down wins on noise, power, software, extra features, and heat output (wattage, ...)


with a midrange card


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dromihetes*
> 
> Had this with clean installs of 14.9 as well.I always remove remainings of the previous drivers.
> Any over 14.4 give this strange issue.
> I can stay with older drivers but if this is not fixed even with my new R7 265 ,it may be the last AMD video card i buy.
> I can understand less 1-2% performance due to a driver but having the pc locked up daily due to a ******ed driver i wont accept.If older drivers worked so should the new ones


DDU and manual install the drivers then install the catalyst over them. I found that to be a good fix. When my 270 died I found that to also be the cause of my black screens.


----------



## Thready

I just caved to AMD's annoying little pop up message and installed it. Now I have no computer... jk... but it took like a whole 3 minutes of my time that I could have spent being unproductive. Time for some Heaven benchmarks to test stability. I saw some weird static that reminded me of an analog TV signal when it was installing but after it installed it was fine. I'd still like to run some stress tests to see if it's anything I should be worried about. It's weird that it didn't ask me to reboot though.

update: Works fine... but now I have raptr... crap.


----------



## mnicassio89

I like the VSR, but why can only the 285x have 4k res?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> I like the VSR, but why can only the 285x have 4k res?


the Scaler unit on the Compute unit supports higher resolution.on 2-3 months amd will do a shader(script based software) to be available on all the cards


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> with a midrange card


Yeah, they do have gm200 in the wings, but since gm204 beats everything anyway it's a silly semantics game as to high or midrange or purple rainbow range of gear







. Not sure how on Earth you would cross out nvidia on extra features, since shadowplay, physx, and dsr are all better than the amd equivalents where available. (shadowplay is higher quality, lower perf hit, smaller files, and does all the way to 4k60hz native recording... physx is used in many major game series vs mantle which will be gone before appearing in more than a dozen or maybe half dozen major games, and dsr works with all cards plus higher than default refresh rates, for example 2560x1440 100hz dsr'd to 4k).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, they do have gm200 in the wings, but since gm204 beats everything anyway it's a silly semantics game as to high or midrange or purple rainbow range of gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure how on Earth you would cross out nvidia on extra features, since shadowplay, physx, and dsr are all better than the amd equivalents where available. (shadowplay is higher quality, lower perf hit, smaller files, and does all the way to 4k60hz native recording... physx is used in many major game series vs mantle which will be gone before appearing in more than a dozen or maybe half dozen major games, and dsr works with all cards plus higher than default refresh rates, for example 2560x1440 100hz dsr'd to 4k).


You know what GTX980 is? Its a GTX460. GTX460 uses much less power, costs less, gets better performance, overclocks better then GTX280. It has been done before. If we has GTX980 Ti then you would see a card that uses about same power as current cards but be a lot faster.


----------



## Orangey

Hawaii beats GM204 @ 4K in plenty of scenarios.

At this point why buy anything codenamed x04 from NV, it's always weaksauce propping up their big bloated die.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, they do have gm200 in the wings, but since gm204 beats everything anyway it's a silly semantics game as to high or midrange or purple rainbow range of gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure how on Earth you would cross out nvidia on extra features, since shadowplay, physx, and dsr are all better than the amd equivalents where available. (shadowplay is higher quality, lower perf hit, smaller files, and does all the way to 4k60hz native recording... physx is used in many major game series vs mantle which will be gone before appearing in more than a dozen or maybe half dozen major games, and dsr works with all cards plus higher than default refresh rates, for example 2560x1440 100hz dsr'd to 4k).


i am taking the main idea not denying the nvidia features







, and excuse me but DSR is worse than VSR on any meaning, the AMD APP that action and bandicam has lower impact than Raptr on the early stages,and Mantle is an API for graphics not a single feature that include an effect that some people doesnt use because you play a game to enjoy not see the beauty unless you are not in a fast paced game,and DSR had limitations to onyl Maxwell the same happens here with Volcanic Islands

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1727-amd-catalyst-omega-update-vsr-vs-dsr

http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2014-12%2Famd-vsr-nvidia-dsr-downsampling-catalyst-omega-vergleich%2F5%2F%23diagramm-rome-2-1920-1080


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone getting negative CFX scaling?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530369/amd-omega-driver-negative-crossfire-scaling


----------



## thrgk

anyone notice terrible gfx scores in 3dmark?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone notice terrible gfx scores in 3dmark?


There was some scaling issue beyond two gpus. Not sure... I'm singlecarding my single card performance is better all the way around.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> i am taking the main idea not denying the nvidia features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and excuse me but DSR is worse than VSR on any meaning, the AMD APP that action and bandicam has lower impact than Raptr on the early stages,and Mantle is an API for graphics not a single feature that include an effect that some people doesnt use because you play a game to enjoy not see the beauty unless you are not in a fast paced game,and DSR had limitations to onyl Maxwell the same happens here with Volcanic Islands
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/1727-amd-catalyst-omega-update-vsr-vs-dsr
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerbase.de%2F2014-12%2Famd-vsr-nvidia-dsr-downsampling-catalyst-omega-vergleich%2F5%2F%23diagramm-rome-2-1920-1080


AMD APP is pure frickin BEAST MODE. I don't understand why RAPTR doesn't use it. I get literally ZERO performance hit using it to stream to twitch or record.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Here you have why tonga can do 4k
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/Tests/AMD-Radeon-R9-285-Test-1134146/galerie/2252295/


----------



## thrgk

yea multi card is terrible lol. what is the best way to uninstall amd drivers, through uninstall interface or DDU?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea multi card is terrible lol. what is the best way to uninstall amd drivers, through uninstall interface or DDU?


With Windows 7 i use AMD Clean Uninstall Utility. Worked 100% every time. Windows 8 its a different story.


----------



## thrgk

how do u recommend on windows 8.1?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how do u recommend on windows 8.1?


No experience with Windows 8. I would just remove then via Control Panel and restart. Then Install new drivers.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how do u recommend on windows 8.1?


DDU works just fine on 8.1


----------



## PhilWrir

Staff has been in here entirely too often over the past few weeks and everything that can really be discussed has

Thread is locked.
Please take further discussion to the appropriate sub-forum.


----------

